# ES7 Federeinstellung leicht gemacht



## rumblefish (20. Mai 2005)

Moinsen Leute,  

nachdem ich ja seit Ende letzten Monats stolzer Besitzer eines ES7 bin, habe ich mich jetzt endlich ernsthaft mit der Einstellung der Federelemente befasst. Bisher bin ich das Bike mit der "Werkseinstellung" gefahren was sicher alles andere als optimal ist. Die ES6ler haben ja schon einiges für die Fox Elemente am Start und ich hoffe  das wir wenigen Minute 3, und Manitou Swinger 3 Way Fahrer auch mal einen Threat in Schwung bringen können   . 

Da ich als Fullyneuling bisher überhaupt keine Ahnung von irgendwelchen Einstellungen der Federung hatte, nahm ich erstmal die Beiliegenden Manuals in die Hand. Erster Eindruck: Äh, Bahnhof in Ägypten     .  2. Versuch: MTB Forum "Techtalk Federung". Mist, warte seit 3 Tagen auf eine Antwort zur Minute 3 . Anscheinend ist diese noch viel zu neu das irgendjemand Dir da helfen kann. 

Also heute zum ortsansässigen Bikedealer und eine gute Federgabel/Dämpferpumpe geholt (25-45 Euros). Danach Manual rausgeholt und jetzt ein paar Stunden alles ausprobiert. Ich möchte jetzt versuchen hier verständlich zu erklären wie die Minute 3 IT ´Grundlegend einzustellen ist. Wenn irgendwer danach bessere Tipps oder Anregungen hat, dann bitte nix wie her damit  . Dieses ist nur die absolute Grundeinstellung. 

1. Schritt: 

SPV Evolve Dämpfung (rores Ventil an dem oberen Rechten Gabelhom) befüllen. Das mit minimum 30 PSI (etwa 2 Bar) bis maximal 150 PSI (10,5 Bar). Bei meinen ca. 90 kg Fahrfertig habe ich hier 8,5 Bar genommen was realistisch sein sollte. Faustregel in etwa 1 Bar pro 10 KG Körpergewicht als Masstab.

Der Druck an diesem Ventil regelt übrigens die Dämpfung im allgemeinen. Mehr Druck für härters Terrain und weniger Druck für mehr Ansprechbarkeit. Also dann auspobieren.

2.) Negativfederweg bestimmen:

a.) Am unteren linken Gabelhom die Verschlusskappe lösen und etwa 5 Bar einfüllen. ACHTUNG WICHTIG: Druck einpumpen und danach IMMER den IT Hebel am Lenker drücken. Der Druck auf der Pumpenscala fällt danach ab. Dann wieder aufpumpen und wieder den IT Hebel drücken. Das solange machen bis der gewünschte Druck angezeigt wird nachdem IT Hebel gerückt wurde.   

b.) Haushaltsgummiband besorgen, durchscheidem und um das (goldene) Tauchrohr der Gabel knoten. Gabel voll ausfahren (über IT am Lenker) und Gummiband bis runter an das Standrohr schieben. Vorsichtig aufsitzen und am besten an einer Wand seitlich abstützen. Gewicht wie beim normalen Fahren auf den Lenker velagern. Danach wieder ruhig absteigen damit die Gabel nicht mehr einfedert als zuvor. Das Gummiband ist jetzt ein paar Zentimeter vom unteren Standror entfernt. Massband anlegen und nachmessen. Der Abstand soll zwischen 26-33 mm sein. (ich habe 30 mm gewählt). Ist der Abstand grösser als gewünscht, dann mehr Druck in den Gabelholm pumpen (etwa 1 Bar pro 10 mm). Wieder aufsitzen und das Spiel wiederholen bis Du im 26-33 mm Berreich bist. 

So, danach sollte die Grundabstimmung der Minute 3 fertig sein  . Ich hoffe ich habe hier was zum laufen gebracht und bin für alle weiteren Tipps äüssers dankbar. Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich mich auch bereits befasst und werde das hier demnächst auch gerne einbringen.

bis denne 
  Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (20. Mai 2005)

So und hier noch was zum Dämpfer;   thx, racetec1, was mir auch recht verständlich war:

Dämpfer: Zuerst Zugstufe (blaues Rädchen hinten am dickeren Teil des Dämpfers) ganz aufdrehen. Dann in die SPV-Kammer (rotes Ventil vorne am dünneren Teil des Dämpfers) erst einmal 50 PSI einfüllen. Danach in die Luftfederkammer (schwarzes Ventil am dickeren Ende des Dämpfers) soviel Luft einfüllen, daß du ca. 25% - 40% Negativfederweg am Dämpfer hast (nachmessen wie bei Gabel, am besten von Aufnahmeauge bis Aufnahmeauge des Dämpfers). Das sollten dann so ca. 1,5 - 3 cm am Dämpfer sein (steht im Manual). Die Kammer der Luftfeder hat keinen vorgeschriebenen Maximaldruck (hab ich jedenfalls noch nirgendwo gelesen). Daher ausprobieren, wieviel Druck rein muß. Bei mir (90 kg) sind es 10 bar.
Danach kannst du schrittweise in Fahrversuchen den Druck in der SPV-Kammer erhöhen, bis das Fahrwerk einen Grad an Wippfreiheit erreicht hat, der dir genehm ist (max. 12 bar!). Bei mir sind es 10 bar. Ganz wippfrei bekommt man den Dämpfer jedoch nicht. Bei mir spricht die Federung noch gut an, ist aber einigermaßen wippstabil, lediglich im harten Wiegetritt wippt es etwas.
Wenn alles eingestellt ist, kannst du die Zugstufe soweit zudrehen, bis das Fahrwerk beim Herunterfahren von einem Bordstein nur noch 1 mal nachfedert (bei mir waren es 3 Klicks von 16 Klicks). Fertig.
Wenn du dann später bergauf oder bergab fährst oder einen stark verblockten Trail (Wurzeln pp.) fährst, kannst du die SPV-Kammer mit weniger Druck fahren, aber das mußt du dann selber ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2005)

Servus,

Dämpfer ist ja bei unseren Kisten gleich. Ich fahr die SPV Kammer mit den 50 psi, dass passt mir perfekt, 10 bar find ich ja schon arg übertrieben. Aber wenn Du Dein ES7 nicht über Grobe Sachen bewegst dann ist ne "zähe Dämpfung" ok.
Bei meinen 90 kg (fahrfertig) fahre ich übrigens auch mit knapp 10 bar in der Hauptkammer. Passt perfekt.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Christian_74 (20. Mai 2005)

Doch zwischen veschiedene Bikes ist es eher unratsam die Werte zu vergleichen, denn die Geometrien sind ja auch verschieden. Daher wird der selbe Dämpfer nicht unbedingt gleich arbeiten.

Grüsse,  


Christian


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

Wenn meine ES7 auch mal montiert/geliefert wird, werd ich mir Dein HowTo für Gabel und Dämpfer beim Einstellen zur Hilfe nehmen und nach einer Proberunde meine Erfahrungen posten. Danke jedenfalls schon mal


----------



## markuztirol (31. Mai 2005)

halloooo
ich habe mien bike nach erhalt auch gleich mal ein bissal eingestellt *gg*

also im großen und ganzen bin ichgleich vorgegangen... aber so tragisch ist die sache mit dem negativfederweg nicht. 
habe zeurst mal daheim den druck grob eingestellt und gemessn *gg* und dann raus in die wildniss ... zuhause dann geschaut wie viel federweg ich genützt habe und dann einfach ein bisschen druck weg oder dazu. 

so dass eine kliene federweg reserve beibt hehe

über den spv druck habe ich  lieder null infos gefunden.. und hab somit einfach mal so um die 5 bar reinkeknallt bei mienen 75 kg... scheint aber gut zu funktionieren


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> über den spv druck habe ich  lieder null infos gefunden.. und hab somit einfach mal so um die 5 bar reinkeknallt bei mienen 75 kg... scheint aber gut zu funktionieren



Steht doch oben. Denke Du meinst den SPV Druck am Dämpfer (rotes Ventil unten am Dämpfer). Oben habe ich gepostet das ich da 10 bar fahre. Aber mittlerweile bin ich da auch etwas schlauer geworden. Wenn ich mit meiner Dämpferpumpe 10 bar einfülle und dann abziehe entweicht etwas Luft. Am besten dann die Pumpe nochmal aufschrauben und schauen wieviel Druck noch drin ist. Bei mir waren es dann nur noch etwa 5-5,5 bar !!!. Also verliere ich bein abschrauben der Pumpe 4,5-5 bar an Druck auf den Ventil. Wenn ich jetzt 10 bar fahren möchte müsste ich also 14,5-15 bar einfüllen damit danach 10 bar übrigbleiben - soweit hoffentlich verständlich    .

Aber die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das selbst bei meinen fahrfertigen 88-90 kg 5 bar an SPV Druck sehr gut ausreichen um ein wippfreies Fahren zu ermöglichen. Weniger dürfte es aber nicht sein weil die Dämfung schon sehr leicht anspricht. 

Einfach ausprobieren   

Grüsse
Rumbe


----------



## Christian_74 (31. Mai 2005)

Die Luft die entweicht, ist die die im Schlauch der Pumpe drinnen ist. Das selbe wenn du sie wieder anschließt. Die 4,5 bar die dir fehlen, füllen den Schlauch der Pumpe, aber fehlen nicht im Dämpfer während der Fahrt.

Es kann kommen, dass ein bisschen Luft raus kommt, wenn man beim abschrauben sich viel Zeit nimmt, aber nur sehr wenig. Wenn das auch nicht akzeptabel ist, dann kann man noch zu ein Reset-Adapter greifen. Dann ist man 100% sicher.


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Luft die entweicht, ist die die im Schlauch der Pumpe drinnen ist. Das selbe wenn du sie wieder anschließt. Die 4,5 bar die dir fehlen, füllen den Schlauch der Pumpe, aber fehlen nicht im Dämpfer während der Fahrt.
> 
> Es kann kommen, dass ein bisschen Luft raus kommt, wenn man beim abschrauben sich viel Zeit nimmt, aber nur sehr wenig. Wenn das auch nicht akzeptabel ist, dann kann man noch zu ein Reset-Adapter greifen. Dann ist man 100% sicher.



Ok, nochmal für mein Verständniss: Wenn da auf der Skala 10 Bar stehen dann sollten nach dem (natürlich schnellen) abschrauben der Pumpe auch nahezu 10 Bar Drin sein ?. Wenn ich die Pumpe jetzt nochmal draufschraube entweicht dann 4,5-5 Bar in den Schlauch, so das die Skala nur noch 5-5,5 Bar anzeigt. 

Angenommen ich würde dann nicht mehr nachpumpen, hätte ich also nach dem 2. Abschrauben erst die 5-5,5 Bar drin. Da ich jetzt aber wieder auf 10 Bar gepumpt habe fahre ich also mit 10 Bar im Dämpfer   

Also alles zurück: fahre mit 10 Bar sehr schön und wippfrei die Hügel hinauf


----------



## Christian_74 (31. Mai 2005)

Genau!


----------



## markuztirol (1. Juni 2005)

hab aber mal ne frage zur federgabel:
und zwar wenn ich die it funktion verwende, kann ich die gabel ganz runterlassen.... die ganzen 130 mm federweg, dann las ich den it hebel los und geh mit dem gewicht von der gabel runter, die federt dann aber  noch so 6 cm wieder aus.. ist das normal???

habt ihr bei euren bikes das volumen der spv kammer an der gabel geändert?
und kann das sein dass man bei der rebaund verstellung nicht mal iene umdrehung machen kann?

und wie kann ich das tiefe eintauchen der gabel beim bremsen am besten verringern (ohne viel vom ansprechverhalten zu verlieren.. denn wenn ich jetzt im groben gelände bremse und ein wurzelabsatz kommt... dann wird der federweg knapp bis zum anschlag *gg*)  besser den spv ändern oder den it druck???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (2. Juni 2005)

jetzt hab ich noch eine wichtige frage!

wieviel resthub sollte man bei der federgabel und beim dämpfer als reserve einstellen 

bei mir ist es zur zeit so dass der dämpfer bei miener normalen fahrweiße ca 4cm des ganzen hub nützt .... bei der federgabel bleibt so ca 1.5 cm hub reserve .... soll da merh oder weniger reserve sein??????????????


----------



## schorschradelt (2. Juni 2005)

Ich habe gestern meine erste Tour mit dem ES7 gemacht. Ich habe die Gabel und den Dämpfer laut Anleitung und nach den Tipps hier im Forum eingestellt und bin dann am ersten Wurzeltrail bergauf mit dem viel zu weicher Abstimmung völlig hängengebleiben.

Anschließend habe ich sämtliche Einstelltips in den Wind geschossen und habe nach Gefühl gepumpt ... und siehe da ... schon viel besser!!!

Was mich allerdings derzeit noch stört, ist die Tatsache, dass nach der Verkürzung des Federweges über den IT-Hebel viel mehr Kraft zum pedalieren aufgewendet werden muss. Und das nicht weils bergauf geht, ich hab das auch im Flachen probiert. Ist das bei euch auch so?

@ markuztirol: (von Homer an Bart)
Ich denke ein bisschen "Reserve" im Federweg kann nicht schaden, sollte aber nicht zuviel sein, da du dann ja Federweg "verschenkst". Wie oben gesagt, mach´s einfach nach Gefühl, so dass es auch bei nem groberen Schlag nicht unbedingt anschlägt.
Mein Rebound lässt sich ebenfalls nur ca. 3/4 Umdrehung betätigen - so ganz viel Unterschied hab ich da bisher noch nicht festgestellt - habe das aber auch noch nicht bis ins Detail ausprobiert.


----------



## rumblefish (6. Juni 2005)

salto j. schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich allerdings derzeit noch stört, ist die Tatsache, dass nach der Verkürzung des Federweges über den IT-Hebel viel mehr Kraft zum pedalieren aufgewendet werden muss. Und das nicht weils bergauf geht, ich hab das auch im Flachen probiert. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Also mit langen, bzw vollen Federweg kann ich gar nicht normal auf grader Strecke fahren (erst recht nicht bergauf). Da sitzt Du ja drauf wie auf einem Chopper . Auf der graden habe ich immer so um die 6-8 cm Federweg drin, bergauf voll abgesenkt und bergab etwa 9-11 cm. Den vollen Federweg nur wenn es richtig   wird. Damit komme ich am besten hin.


----------



## schorschradelt (6. Juni 2005)

@ rumblefish:
Also bei mir geht das hervorragend, im Flachen mit vollem Federweg zu fahren. Ist sehr angenehm und für mich ohne Chopper-Gefühl. Ich verzichte auf kurzen steilen Stichen im Moment sogar auf die Absenkung, geht sehr gut ohne den Bodenkontakt mit dem Vorderrad zu verlieren. Muss wohl daran liegen, dass ich ziemlich kurze Arme habe.

Eine Frage hätte ich und wäre dankbar um die eine oder andere Antwort, ob sich dies bei euch auch so verhält. Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass meine Zugstufe (Rebound) an der Federgabel ohne Funktion ist, bin aber nicht sicher, da es meine erste Gabel mit Zugstufe ist. Beim Ausfedern des Vorderrades in Löcher, nach größeren Wurzeln und beim schnellen Anheben des Vorderrades schlägt die Gabel bis zum Anschlag aus. Das dauernde "Tschakk" nervt! Ausserdem ist es völig egal, ob ich die Zugstufenverstellung auf more oder less stelle - eine Wirkung ist für mich nicht feststellbar. Den Druck der SPV-Kammer und der Hauptkammer habe ich mehrfach variiert, die Gabel schlägt trotzdem IMMMER (!) voll aus.

Schon mal danke!!!


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Juni 2005)

Bei SPV sollte ein Durchschlagen nicht gegeben sein. Komisch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei SPV sollte ein Durchschlagen nicht gegeben sein. Komisch.



Wer spricht denn hier von Durchschlagen?

(Abgesehen davon kann natürlich auch eine SPV-Gabel durchschlagen...   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorschradelt (7. Juni 2005)

Eben ... meine Gabel schlägt nicht durch ... sie schlägt aus! Davon mal abgesehen, könnte eine Gabel trotz SPV durchschlagen, wenn ich zu wenig Druck auf die Luftfeder gebe (zu viel Negativfederweg).

Ich habe das Problem der Canyon-Werkstatt per email mitgeteilt, bin mal gespannt was die antworten.


----------



## markuztirol (7. Juni 2005)

also bei mir ist kein so großer unterschied zu merken was den rebaund betrifft.. erst gegen ende des slow bereichs merkt man dass sie langsamer ausfedert.

und viel spaß beim warten auf iene antwort.. ich hab schon siet einer woche ca nicihtws gehört


----------



## Buhmuckel (7. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> und viel spaß beim warten auf iene antwort.. ich hab schon siet einer woche ca nicihtws gehört




dont drink and post......


----------



## rumblefish (7. Juni 2005)

salto j. schrieb:
			
		

> @ rumblefish:
> Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass meine Zugstufe (Rebound) an der Federgabel ohne Funktion ist, bin aber nicht sicher, da es meine erste Gabel mit Zugstufe ist. Beim Ausfedern des Vorderrades in Löcher, nach größeren Wurzeln und beim schnellen Anheben des Vorderrades schlägt die Gabel bis zum Anschlag aus. Das dauernde "Tschakk" nervt! Ausserdem ist es völig egal, ob ich die Zugstufenverstellung auf more oder less stelle - eine Wirkung ist für mich nicht feststellbar. Den Druck der SPV-Kammer und der Hauptkammer habe ich mehrfach variiert, die Gabel schlägt trotzdem IMMMER (!) voll aus.
> 
> Schon mal danke!!!



@Salto 

dreh mal das Reboundrad voll zu und drück die Gabel im Stand voll rein und lass die dann ausfedern. Danach voll aufdrehen und nochmal ausfedern lassen. Ich merke da einen recht deutlichen Unterschied wie schnell oder langsam die Gabel ausfedert. Solltest Du auch bemerken.

Was meinst Du genau mit "voll ausfedern" ?. Das die Gabel beim Entlasten bis zum Anschlag hochgeht ?. Das hat aber normalerweise nichts mit dem Rebound zu tun  . Definiere mal genauer was Du einstellen willst

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## schorschradelt (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Rumblefish!

Ich meine damit folgendes:

Egal wie ich den Rebound einstelle, wenn die Gabel wieder ausfedert 
a) nach einer Wurzel, 
b) in ein Loch, 
c) oder wenn ich das Vorderrad anlupfe um die vollen Federweg zu haben
dann schlägt Sie am längstmöglichen Federweg an!

Ich glaube mittlerweile nach dem Lesen im TechTalk und dem Troubleshooting im ServiceGuide von Manitou ernsthaft, dass die Zugstufe defekt ist oder kein bzw. zu wenig Öl drin ist.

Ich werde aber nichts unternehmen, bevor Canyon mir nicht antwortet. Die Einstellung der Gabel habe ich mittlerweile mehrfach überprüft (Negativfederweg, SPV-Druck, SPV-Volumen) - hilft alles nicht. Der Rebound zeigt keine Wirkung und die Gabel schlägt im Ausfedern an.


----------



## aemkei77 (8. Juni 2005)

entweder zu wenig Öl - ohne Öl keine Dämpfung, oder aber die SPV Einheit ist defekt (hat Luft verloren), dann bleibt die Druckstufe offen und die Zugstufe ist Wirkungslos.

Hast du schon probiert, das Rad mal langsam einzufedern, und langsam wieder loszulassen, tut sich da was?


----------



## rumblefish (9. Juni 2005)

salto j. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rumblefish!
> 
> Ich meine damit folgendes:
> 
> ...



Aua, das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an   . Hoffe das da eine einfache Lösung (evtl. Öl einfüllen) hilft. Übrigens schlägt meine Gabel in keinster Weise aus und macht auch keine "tschak" Geräusche. Da stimmt wohl wirklich was nicht.

viel Glück 
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (9. Juni 2005)

Jetzt nochmal zu der hinteren Federung. Serienmässig wird die mit 120mm Federweg ausgeliefert, das heisst das die obere Halterung im rechten "Auge" des Umlenkhebels festgeschraubt ist. Um auf den 135mm Federweg zu kommen, Schraube leicht lösen und Dämpfer auf das linke Auge ziehen (zum Sitzrohr hin), dann festschrauben. 

Ich persönlich finde die Einstellung für meinen Fahrstil deutlich angenehmer. Allerdings sollte mehr Druck in die SPV Kammer (rotes Ventil) gegeben werden. Bei meinen fahrfertigen 90 kg habe ich jetzt jeweils 10 Bar sowohl in der Hauptluftkammer (schwarz) als auch in der SPV Kammer (rot). Damit komme ich derzeit sehr gut zurecht. 

Gestern war ich noch mit 8 Bar in der SPV Kammer unterwegs was eine recht weiche Federung ergab. Das wäre für mich eine gute Einstellung für sehr verwurzelte/verblockte Trails. 

 Rumble


----------



## schorschradelt (10. Juni 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich habe mit der Canyon Werkstatt rumgemailt, man möchte die Gabel nun zur Überprüfung zugeschickt bekommen. Das werde ich dann wohl oder übel mal so machen, damit keine Garantie-Ansprüche verloren gehen.


----------



## markuztirol (10. Juni 2005)

halloo
da bin ich mal wieder.. hab wieterhin mit der einstellung von dämpfer und gabel herumgespielt

bin draufgekommen dass es für eine allround einstellung das beste ist den rebound relativ schnell einzustellen.
bei der federgabel finde ich es nicht so ideal viel sag zu haben da sie beim bremsen stark eintaucht und dann das ganze aufgrund geringen restfederweg ruppig wird.   

habt ihr eigentlich schon geschafft das dämpfer oder gabel durchschlägt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## up_qualing (10. Juni 2005)

So Servus

Mein ES7 ist es auch zusammen gebaut und wartet auf das erste Setup, zu welchem ich aus zeitmangel noch nicht dazukamm. 
Hätte mal eine Frage vorweg. mir kommen die Standrohre der Minute etwas sehr trocken vor. ALs würden dies beim Federn reiben. Habt ihr ähnliches oder gitb sich das. Im Manuel steht ja auch das sie Gabel und Dämpfer ca 20 Stunden einfahren müssen.

greets ANdy


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Juni 2005)

@ salto

den Ölstand kannst du überprüfen, ohne dass die garantie flöten geht, man darf j laut manual den Ölwechsel selbst machen.

aber bei dem wetter kannst sie eh einschicken, in Innsbruck könnt man ja sogar wieder skifahren gehn...


----------



## rumblefish (10. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr eigentlich schon geschafft das dämpfer oder gabel durchschlägt????



Bisher noch nicht - ich arbeite aber grade täglich daran


----------



## markuztirol (10. Juni 2005)

gut denn ich glaube ich hab es auch noch nciht geschafft duurchzuschlagen.. außer bei der gabel, wenn sie voll abgesenkt ist und an dann am vorderrad fährt .. ausgefahren .. noch nix hehe

wo ich das bike nue bekam waren die hole auch voll trocken.. aber mittlerweile schmiert sich die gabel selbst hehe ... welches öl darf man denn auf die standrohre der gabel und des dämpfers geben.. besser gesagt welches nicht????

hab diesbezüglich nichts gefunden


----------



## up_qualing (17. Juni 2005)

Irgendwie ruhig geworden bei diesem Post.
Düsen wohl alle durch die gegend.

Aber mal ne Frage, bedrifft das Spiel vom Lenkkopf. Habt ihr da eins?
Wenn ich die Vorderbremse an siehe und den Lenke nach vorne und hinten habe ich ein Spiel, welches sich durch eine leichte Bewegung an der Gabel äußert.
Hoffe jeder hat die erklärung verstanden.
Ich denke auch das das keine große Sache ist, mich würde nur interessieren ob es noch jemanden so geht/ging, bzw an welcher stelle ich das festziehen kann. bin da nicht so bewandert, welche schraube dafür verantwortlich ist.

gruß Andy


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2005)

Steuersatzspiel beseitigen: 

1. Schrauben am Vorbau etwas lösen. 
2. Inbus-Schraube die von oben in das Schaftrohr der Federgabel hineinreicht handfest anziehen. 
3. Vorbauschrauben wieder festziehen.


----------



## markuztirol (17. Juni 2005)

hmmm

weiß nciht os genau was du da jetzt meinst.. aber i dem bereich des bikes schraub i eigentlichnie rum.. i hoff da kann dir wer anderer weiterhelfen

mir ist nur aufgefallen dass die gabel beim bremsen und bodenunebenheiten schwingen anfängt und dabei komische geräusche macht.
mit schwingen mein ich .. dass die gabel sich auf die schnellspannerachse bezogen, nach vor (in fahrtrichtung) und zurück verbiegt.. und das wie ich zu miener alten gabel im vergleich feststellen musste, sehr stark. ist das bei dir euch auch so???

wie kann ich verhindern dass mir die gabel vorne durchschlägt ohne ansprechverhalten und sag zu verändern .. mit veränderung der spv kammer????????  hat das schon wer von euch gemacht???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## up_qualing (17. Juni 2005)

@ FloImSchnee

danke für die schnelle Antwort, das habe ich gesucht. Klingt auch gar nicht so kompliziert.

@markuztirol
Im Grunde äussert sich mein Problem so ähnlich wie deins. soll heissen meine gabel bewegt sich auch auf die Fahrrichtung bezogen vor und zurück. Nur das ich das Problem noch nicht im Gelände hatte. Aber als Tip mach mal wie ich beschrieben habe, zieh die Vorderbremse an bewege deinen Lenker in horizontaler Richtung vor und zurück. Das sollte scih dann in Bewegung äußern und wenn du dabei einen Finger an die stelle legst an der das Gabel Roh aus dem Rahmen raus kommst kannst du spüren ob dort die Bewegung statt finden. wenn dem so ist würde ich Flo Anleitung mal nach gehen.
bezüglich deines zweiten punkts weiss ich auch nichts, aber ich denke mal so leicht bekommt man das ding nicht zum druchschalgen. Für eventuelle weiter oder bessere einstellung habe ich gerade ein PDF bei Manitou gefunden was etwas Licht in die Angben der Anleitung bringt die da meint man soll 50%-70% vom Körpergewicht einfüllen. War immer ein  für mich, aber wenn man weiss das die Pfund meinen kommt man gleich besser damit zurcht.
Hoffe ich kann damit jemanden helfen. Werde mein setting damit noch mal überarbeiten.

Grüße Andy


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Steuersatzspiel beseitigen:
> 
> 1. Schrauben am Vorbau etwas lösen.
> 2. Inbus-Schraube die von oben in das Schaftrohr der Federgabel hineinreicht handfest anziehen.
> 3. Vorbauschrauben wieder festziehen.



schön erklärt Flo   

Ich frag mich nur grad, wie er es geschafft hat das Bike nach der Lieferung zusammenzubauen.   Genau das Selbe musste er da ja auch machen.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (20. Juni 2005)

thx @ ....


@ Augus
also ich musste bei meinem vorbau ..beim zusammenbau nciht rumschraben.. sondern nur den lenker einbaun *g*


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Juni 2005)

ok, dann werden die Bikes teilweise unterschiedlich ausgeliefert... sorry, wußt ich nicht...  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## markuztirol (21. Juni 2005)

@ up_qualing

hab nachgeschaut.... finger ihngehalten und gewackel.. na da tut sich nix....

hab dann mal beim rauffahren die vorderbremse angezogen (so dass vorderreifen blockiert. und ich aber weiterfahre)... und so seitlich runtergeschaut .. da verbeigt es die gabel voll stark nach hinten .. würde mal schätzen so 2 -3 cm ....   und das fängt dann beim abfahren duch vermutlich kurzes verlieren der bodenhaftung sehr stark zu viebrieren an.


hab die gabel fast zum durchschlagen gebracht.... noch ca 5 mm restfederweg hat gefehlt.... werde mal die spv kammer kleiner machen .... *ggg*

und zur anleitung die du reingestellt hast.. bin ich zu blöd..i erkenne immer ncoh keinen bezug zum gewicht....

ich hab 75kg.... welcher druck soll da dann xx% entsprechen ....hmm?????????


----------



## SiscoSan (22. Juni 2005)

Hi ES7ler,

ich habe bei meiner Minute 3 das Problem, das sich der Federweg verkürzt:

1) über IT fahre ich die gabel voll aus
2) ich fahre ein paar kilometer mit ein paar kleinen wurzeln drinnen
3) nach ca. 4km steige ich ab und entlaste so die gabel komplett
4) ich ziehe den kabelbinder runter auf die tauchrohr-dichtung
5) ich drücke den IT-Knopf

eigentlich dürfte die gabel jetzt nicht mehr ausfedern, nur bei mir mach die ganze 5 cm. ich habe schon das it-kabel locker gemacht und mit allen möglichen luftdrücken rumgespielt - hatte jemand von euch auch das problem?

Merci,
Siscosan


----------



## up_qualing (23. Juni 2005)

@ markuztirol

Das mit dem verbiegen der Gabel habe ich noch nicht genau drauf geachtet. Muss ich noch mal machen.
Wegen der % Sache gibt es die aufschlüsselung kg und bar als Beispiel wäre es bie dir 75kg * 7,5% = 5,625 bar das entspricht ca. dem Druck für die SPV 
Kammer, aber hat ja eine kleine Varianz bezüglich der Fahrvorlieben.

@SiscoSan
Bei mir hälts, habe leider keine Ahnung woran das lieben könnte. schon mal die Wekrstatt angerufen.

@all ES7
Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage an Euch. Betrift zwar keine Federung sondern. die Laufräder. Wenn ich meine Bremsen anziehe, habe ich ,finde ich recht viel Spiel von den Speichen. Das Äussser sich dadurch dass sich der reifen leicht drehen lässt. Ähnliches beobachtet. Die speichen fühlen sich auch "etwas" locker an.

Gruß Andy


----------



## SiscoSan (23. Juni 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> @ markuztirol
> @SiscoSan
> Bei mir hälts, habe leider keine Ahnung woran das lieben könnte. schon mal die Wekrstatt angerufen.
> Gruß Andy



canyon hat heute bei mir angerufen - die gabel muss eingeschickt werden :-( ich fasse mal zusammen - 4 monate gewartet, 4 tage gefahren, dann wieder zurück - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! wenigstens schicken Sie mir nen Rückholschein, so dass mir keine Kosten entstehen.



			
				up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> @ markuztirol
> @all ES7
> Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage an Euch. Betrift zwar keine Federung sondern. die Laufräder. Wenn ich meine Bremsen anziehe, habe ich ,finde ich recht viel Spiel von den Speichen. Das Äussser sich dadurch dass sich der reifen leicht drehen lässt. Ähnliches beobachtet. Die speichen fühlen sich auch "etwas" locker an.



komisch, bei mir sind die bombenfest- zu fest sogar. hinten habe ich schon einen achter drinnen. mein hardtail mit Mavic F219 Felgen hat noch keinen achter und das wurde härter rangenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (23. Juni 2005)

haaaa ok ... ich hab da um den spv druck so zu ermitteln nen ganz falschen ansatz gemacht... vor lauter bäumen den wald nciht gesehn *gg*

hmm ja miene speichen kommen mir auch recht weich vor.... (laufrad verbiegt ische bei seitlichem drück leicht sichtbar... aht aber bei mir aufs fahren keinen einfluss


----------



## joeman (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo mitleidende und mitfreuende ES 7ler, hallo Freunde der gepflegten Federungskonversation,

ich hab diese Anfrage bereits in Federung & CO gestellt bevor ich dieses Thema hier gefunden hatte. Denke dass ich hier besser aufgehoben bin, da wir hier unter gleichgesinnten und gleichbestückten sind!!!
Ich habe seit 1 Woche mein Canyon ES 7 (eine andere, lange Geschichte!! aber wem erzähle ich das!!). Bei meinem letzten Ausritt bin ich über einen Baumstamm gefahren. Plötzlich gab es einen lauten Knall als wenn der Reifen geplatzt wäre. Dem war aber nicht so, dafür hat sich der Dichtring und Dreckabstreifer im linken Standrohr (IT-System) gelöst und hing irgendwo am Tauchrohr rum. Konnte die Dichtung wieder ins Standrohr drücken. Danach war die Funktion der Gabel soweit ich das auf die schnelle feststellen konnte normal. Nur das IT-System reagierte irgendwie träger als vor dem Knall! 

Fragen: 
Kennt jemand dieses Problem? 

Handelt es sich hierbei um einen ernstzunehmenden Defekt sprich Garantiefall? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Dauer!!! solcher Garantiefälle (ich sag nur Canyon)?

Wo gibt es deutsche Benutzerhandbücher für die 2005 Minute Modelle (bin im tech support auf der Answer homepage nicht fündig geworden -nur Modelle 2004 und in Englisch)? 

Praktische Tipps zur Einstellung der Luftdrucke im IT-System und den SPV Sytemen bei ca. 78 KG Fahrergewicht? Welche Angaben sind denn nun korrekt: PSI oder Bar, KG oder Pfund oder....

Wäre Dankbar für alles....

Gruß joeman   :confused


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Juni 2005)

Ich warte ja noch auf meine ES7 - aber hier gibt es was:

http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_manuals.html


----------



## joeman (27. Juni 2005)

@DerStrolch

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Aber ich kann dich ja schon mal vorwarnen. 
Diese Benutzerhandbücher liegen dem Rad bei Auslieferung bei. Leider sind sie für alle Manitou Modelle 2005, und nicht speziell für die Gabel/Dämpfer die an dem Rad verbaut sind, gültig (zumindest war es bei mir so). 

Warum auch immer lag bei mir keine Anweisung für Minute3 2005 bei, und ich bin auch nicht im Internet fündig geworden. Als Minute Neuling ist es wirklich nicht ganz leicht sich alle Angaben über Einstellungen etc. quasi selbst zusammen zusuchen. 

Wir haben übrigens eine ähnliche Canyon - Geschichte, ich hab deinen Leidensweg im Wartezimmer mitverfolgt. Ich habe einen Monat vor dir bestellt und Lieferung ist am 18.06. erfolgt. Ein wenig Druck mit höflichen aber unmißverständlichen und sachlich gut argumentierten e-mails hat glaube ich etwas geholfen.
Also Kopf hoch. Ich glaub das warten hat sich gelohnt (wenn nicht die Gabel defekt ist....)

Gruß joeman


----------



## Buhmuckel (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ihr Manitous  
Endlich darf ich ES7 fahren und es rockt - so wie ich es mir in endlosen Tagträumen erhofft habe  
Jetzt gehts langsam an den Feinschliff...
Im Moment feile ich gerade am Gabel-Setup.
Etwas unglücklich bin ich über die Zugstufendämpfung - ist mir in offener Einstellung immer noch zu zäh.
An den Temperaturen kanns nicht liegen  
Geht es euch ähnlich?
Habt ihr schon anderes Dämpferöl probiert?
Wenn ja, welches mit welchem Erfolg?

PS der Lack ist wirklich etwas vergänglich. Man sieht genau, wo der dicke Albert den Schotter auf den Hinterbau gespuckt hat


----------



## weissbierbiker (28. Juni 2005)

fahr die gabel erst mal richtig ein (>500km), das ansprechverhalten wird wesentlich besser(und damit wohl auch die rückfederung?), oder du hast eventuell eine zu weiche feder drinnen, was wiegst du??

gruss wbb


----------



## rumblefish (29. Juni 2005)

joeman schrieb:
			
		

> Praktische Tipps zur Einstellung der Luftdrucke im IT-System und den SPV Sytemen bei ca. 78 KG Fahrergewicht? Welche Angaben sind denn nun korrekt: PSI oder Bar, KG oder Pfund oder....
> 
> Wäre Dankbar für alles....
> 
> Gruß joeman   :confused



Hi joeman

Grade deswegen habe ich eigentlich diesen Threat eröffnet. Ist das allererste Posting zur Gabeleinstellung von mir so völlig unverständlich  , oder hast Du hier nur die 2.Seite gelesen. Bei Deinen 78 kg haust Du im Gegensatz zu meinen fahrfertigen 90 kg grade mal ein Bar weniger rein und dann probierst Du das für Dich aus. Bitte erst lesen, dann posten. Geh den Fred mal von vorne durch und wenn Du danach Fragen hast, helfe ich Dir gerne  

 Rumble


----------



## joeman (29. Juni 2005)

@rumblefish:
Hallo und guten Morgen,

natürlich habe ich dieses Thema von Anfang an gelesen. Möglicherweise ist daher meine Verunsicherung nicht kleiner geworden. 
In deiner Eröffnung schreibst du:

_1. Schritt: 

SPV Evolve Dämpfung (rores Ventil an dem oberen Rechten Gabelhom) befüllen. Das mit minimum 30 PSI (etwa 2 Bar) bis maximal 150 PSI (10,5 Bar). Bei meinen ca. 90 kg Fahrfertig habe ich hier 8,5 Bar genommen was realistisch sein sollte. Faustregel in etwa 1 Bar pro 10 KG Körpergewicht als Masstab_


Wenn ich jetzt jedoch die SPV SetUp Liste (danke an up qualing für den Link) lese, steht da:  Druck für das SPV System 4,5 - 6,5% des Körpergewichts in KG. Das wären bei deinen 90 KG gerade mal max. 5,85 bar. Also verzeih meine Unsicherheit.

Ich habe meine Anfrage aber eigentlich wegen des Vielleichtdefektes meiner Minute gestellt und die Frage der Einstellung noch mal mitaufgenommen. 

Konnte dann doch schon einige nützliche Tips hier finden. Bin gestern mit einer Grobeinstellung nach der SPV Setup Liste ne knackige Runde gefahren. Hat schon ziemlich gut gepasst. Zum Glück ist das Problem mit meiner Gabel bisher nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Ich hoffe das waren nur "Anfangsschwierigkeiten". Vielleicht war auch die Canyon Grundeinstellung daneben (zuviel oder zuwenig Druck). Hab ich bei der Bestellung ja angegeben welches Gewicht, Fahrstil etc.
Ich habe es leider versäumt vor den ersten Ausritten diese zu überprüfen.
Aber wenn alles so weiter läuft, wie es jetzt gerade den Anschein hat, haben wir allen ein richtig gutes Bike am Arsch!!!!

Trotz allem verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Weltmarktführer Manitou nicht in der Lage ist seinen Kunden modellspezifische und unmißverständliche Manuale an die Hand zu geben. Ständig wird man auf die Answer Homepage verwiesen, auf der ich (außer dem service guide in technical english) keine manuale der 2005 Minute Modelle finden kann.

Wenn da jemand mehr weiß, kann er das ja mal hier posten.

Gruß joeman


----------



## Buhmuckel (29. Juni 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> fahr die gabel erst mal richtig ein (>500km), das ansprechverhalten wird wesentlich besser(und damit wohl auch die rückfederung?), oder du hast eventuell eine zu weiche feder drinnen, was wiegst du??
> 
> gruss wbb




Ok, die 500km hab ich noch nicht auf dem Bu(hmu)ckel - allerdings find ich das Ansprechverhalten schon jetzt durchaus gut!

Feder??????????????????????    
Ich dachte, ich hätte eine Luftgabel - zumindest sind da so komische Dingens dran, wo man da Luft rein tun kann   
Aktuelles Setup: SPV 50 PSI, Volumen unverändert (hoch)
Hauptkammer (jaja, immer schön den IT-Knopf drücken) 115 PSI
Gibt bei 73kg 30mm Sag, gutes Ansprechverhalten, gute Wippbremse, gute Schluckfreudigkeit und ernormer Durchschlagschutz.
Nur eben bei Querrillen könnte die Minute etwas spritziger zur Sache gehen.

@joeman
Das Original-Setup ab Werk war bei mir völlig unbrauchbar.
In allen Kammern Maximaldruck!!!!!
War beim fahren etwas härter als mein altes HT mit Starrgabel    
Mit Rumbles Anleitung war das Setup aber in 10min erledigt (THX 2 Rumble  )
In der aktuellen MB 7/05 ist ein Extraheft für Federung-Setup.
Wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst, dann schau da mal rein.

PS am WE endlich die erste Mehrtagestour auf dem Plan


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder du hast eventuell eine zu weiche feder drinnen, was wiegst du??



Ja wbb, dir ist in letzter Zeit aber offenbar auch etwas heiß... 
Eine Minute 3 hat doch keine Feder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (29. Juni 2005)

jetzt kommt eben gerade ein gewitter, meine grauen zellen kriechen aus ihren löchern...

gruss wbb


----------



## markuztirol (1. Juli 2005)

so nun kann ich es definitiv sagen..mir is die gabel zu weich .. damit meine ich sie schwingt sich in bestimmten situationen auf.. und zwar eine schwingung in der fahrtrichtungsachse .... sie vericgt sich auf dieser achse auch recht stark beim bremsen.. und wenn man das dann im groben gelände macht.. dannn beginnt sie toll zu schwingen.. aber sonst hammer!! .. bin vor allem auch vom super arbeitendem hinterbau sehr begeistert .... und mit dem dämpfer dazu .. kaum wippen.. ließ sich viel schneller und besser einstellen als die gabel *g*


----------



## Buhmuckel (1. Juli 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> so nun kann ich es definitiv sagen..mir is die gabel zu weich .. damit meine ich sie schwingt sich in bestimmten situationen auf.. und zwar eine schwingung in der fahrtrichtungsachse .... sie vericgt sich auf dieser achse auch recht stark beim bremsen.. und wenn man das dann im groben gelände macht.. dannn beginnt sie toll zu schwingen.. aber sonst hammer!! .. bin vor allem auch vom super arbeitendem hinterbau sehr begeistert .... und mit dem dämpfer dazu .. kaum wippen.. ließ sich viel schneller und besser einstellen als die gabel *g*



Mit wieviel Druck in der SPV-Kammer fährst Du?
Vielleicht ist ein bisschen weniger da mehr.


----------



## markuztirol (1. Juli 2005)

hab ca 75 kg und nen spv druck von ca 6 bar

miene alte gabel hat auf mich einen steiferen eindruck gemacht.. aht auch genauso viel federweg....

ist ja nun mal kein deffekt der gabel sondern nur ihre physikalische eigenschaft ... nur wie lange sie das mit dem doch recht starkem verbiegen mitmacht?!?!

hat bnun von euch schon wer das spv volumen geändert... .ich würde vor ich dran rumspiele gern wissen wie schnell die eigenschaften sich dadurch ändern


----------



## Buhmuckel (1. Juli 2005)

@Tiroler Markus
Versuchs mal mit der Hälfte - feineres Ansprechverhalten und vielleicht weniger Schwingungen. Im Technikbereich gibts da ein Extrafred für SPV-Tips und Tricks. Die von Dani empfohlene Tuningscheibe würde besseres Ansprechverhalten und gemässigte Zugstufendämpfung bewirken.
Das wäre ja was für uns beide   Ich werde den Fred bis zum Ablauf der Garantie bestimmt im Auge behalten.
Das SPV-Volumen verringern bewirkt meines Wissens eine stärkere Progression - könnte in Kombination mit erniedrigtem SPV-Druck durchaus sinnvoll sein; habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ansonsten wäre der nächste Schritt eine Doppelbrückengabel - aber das haut dann gewichtsmässig doch arg rein


----------



## up_qualing (4. Juli 2005)

hiho an alle

so mein setting wird auch langsam besser, nachdem ich zuletzt mit etwas wenig luft gefahren bin.
Ich glaube es wurde schon mal  erwähnt, in der aktuellen Mountain Bike ist ein speziall über Federsetting. Leider wird nicht auf SPV eingegangen. Der einzigste Kommentar für die Gabeln mit SPV Evolver war. minimaler Druck und die Kammer mit der 16mm schraube kommplet zudrehen. Soll nach deren erfahrung das besste ansprech verhalten haben, da die SPV Kammer die Druckstufe ersetzt. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden. Wollte es mal als denkoption reinstellen. Ich selbst habe mir eigentlich nach dem von mir reingestellten PDF gehalten wo bei ich meist nen Mittelwert gewählt habe. Natürlich nicht aufgeschrieben wie viel das wieder war  . Womit ich nicht zurecht gekommen bin war die SAG einstellung, soll heisen, das mit draufsetzen und ca 25% vom Federweg, warmir immer zu weich. Ich hab nen Kabelbindergenommen, wer nicht, etwas schwunggeholt die Vorderbremse gezogen, Hinterrad hochkommen lassen und dann gekuckt was vom Federweg noch übrig ist. Hab das sollange wiederholt bis für mich genügend Reserve da war, glaube um die 2-3 cm. Hinten das gleiche. wers kann kann auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen  , für die, die das nicht können, wie ich. auch wieder Hinterradsteigen lassen und ordentlich drauffallen lassen. 
War jetzt mein Methode, da ich dem Restfederweg immer etwas kritisch beäugt habe. 
Was weiteres habe ich noch, hat jemand von euch shcon mal die Schrauben von den Bremsscheiben nachgezogen??? Ich hab mich hier ja shcon mal über das Wackeln meiner Reifen geäussert, per zufall haben wir auf nem Workshop mal gekuck welche Torksgröße da passt und kuck alle 12 Schrauben vorne wie hintern waren locker!!!!
Da fällt mir ein das wollte ich Canyon noch mitteilen, da die Stelle doch ein ziemlicher Risikopunkt ist.

greets Andy


----------



## weissbierbiker (5. Juli 2005)

Canyon-
Schraubenanzugsmomente



Diese Liste ersetzt nicht die von den einzelnen Herstellern angegebenen und vorgeschriebenen Anzugsmomente. 
Alle Anzugsmomente sind mit einem Drehmoment- Schlüssel einzustellen.
Erfahrungsgemäß ersetzen die vorgeschriebenen Werte allerdings nicht das Gefühl eines erfahrenen Mechanikers. Faktoren wie Gewinde- Beschaffenheit, Gewinde- Toleranz, Schraubenkopf-Form, Schraubenkopf- Auflagefläche, Reibkombination zwischen Schraube und Gewinde, Verschmutzung /Oberflächen- Korrosion der Schraubverbindung usw. können zum Teil erhebliche Abweichungen ergeben zwischen der tatsächlichen Schraubenspannung und des gemessenen Wertes.
*Alle sicherheitrelevanten Schrauben müssen nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit nochmals auf die korrekten Anzugsmomente hin überprüft werden, da sich in der Regel die Schraubverbindung setzten und die Schrauben nachgezogen werden müssen. Auch können unter den Betriebsbelastungen die Schraubverbindung sich lockern, insbesondere dann wenn keine oder nur eine ungenügende Schraubensicherung vorgenommen worden ist. * Grundsätzlich ist eine Schraubensicherung positiv zu bewerten da ein ungewolltes aufdrehen verhindert wird. Negativ ist allerdings das bei Setzvorgängen die nachlassende Schraubspannung nicht zuverlässig überprüft werden kann, da der Schraubenkleber bei der Drehmomentprüfung das Ergebnis verfälscht. Canyon empfiehlt bei den eigenen Schraubverbindungen besser eine regelmäßige Kontrolle der Anzugsmomente vorzunehmen und auf eine Sicherung mittels Schraubenkleber zu verzichten. (Achtung: dies gilt nur für Canyon- Schraubverbindungen). Das Gewinde ist mit Fett oder Montagepaste zu behandeln. Die Klemmflächen selber sollten Schmutz und fettfrei sein.
Alle Schrauben dürfen keinesfalls stärker wie das angegebene Anzugsmoment angeschraubt werden. Die Schraube kann sich hierbei oder bei der Zusätzlichen einwirkenden Betriebsbelastung überdehnen. Diese Überdehnung ist nicht erkennbar, und kann im Falle eines weiteren Betriebes plötzlich zu einem Schraubenbruch oder ausreißen führen. Gleichfalls zu vermeiden ist eine Unterschreitung des Anzugsmomentes, da abgesehen von der mangelnden Klemmkraft, das Gewinde der Bohrung sowie der Schraube beschädigt werden kann.
Bitte verwenden sie immer die vom Hersteller mitgelieferten Original- Schrauben.
Diese verfügen über eine genormte und der Bauteilbelastung angepaßte Zugfestigkeit, korrosions-beständigkeit und Elastizität.


----------



## joeman (5. Juli 2005)

@all: 
gepflegten guten Abend alle zusammen,
mein weiter o.a. Problem mit meiner Minute ist leider wieder aufgetreten. 

Nochmalige kurze Umschreibung: IT-System Seite, Standrohr, Dichtung und Dreckabstreifer löst sich aus dem Standrohr (nach normal heftiger Ausfahrt), IT Druck geringer als vorher. Dichtung zurückdrücken, hält 'ne Weile, dann selbes Problem!!!

So jetzt habe ich das Problem wie ich dieses Problem angehen soll. Canyon Werkstattservice anrufen und die ganze Aufwendige Prozedur mit hin und herschicken etc.????? Bis ich da meine Gabel zurüchkhabe ist wahrscheinlich schoo widder weihnachten!! 

Hat jemand von euch eine bessere Alternative auf Lager? Was ist mit dem Manitou - Vertrieb in Deutschland, kann man sich direkt an die wenden? Was ist mit dem Händler um der Ecke, kann und würde er mir helfen?? Hat jemand konkrete Erfahrungen mit ähnlich gelagerten Fällen??

HiIIIIILFE, ich will fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß joeman


----------



## rumblefish (5. Juli 2005)

joeman schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> gepflegten guten Abend alle zusammen,
> mein weiter o.a. Problem mit meiner Minute ist leider wieder aufgetreten.
> 
> ...




Aua, ich befürchte da wird Dir der    Händler nicht weiterhelfen und Du musst den Weg über Canyon bestreiten.  Oder frag doch einfach mal den Canyon Service ob Du Dich direkt an Manitou wenden sollst/kannst. Glaube ich aber nicht wirklich.

 Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (18. Juli 2005)

Frage an Radio Eriwan:
An meinem 3-Way SPV Dämpfer hab ich einen O-Ring der recht "lose" am "Tauchrohr" rumhängt. Ist der bei Euch auch drauf? Ist ja recht nützlich um die Einfederung beim Draufsetzen zu bestimmen ... aber ist das normal


----------



## Buhmuckel (18. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an Radio Eriwan:
> An meinem 3-Way SPV Dämpfer hab ich einen O-Ring der recht "lose" am "Tauchrohr" rumhängt. Ist der bei Euch auch drauf? Ist ja recht nützlich um die Einfederung beim Draufsetzen zu bestimmen ... aber ist das normal
> 
> Bild Folgt ....



 
Der Ring hat gar keine andere Bestimmung, als bei der SAG-Messung nützlich zu sein - ja, das muss so sein
 

Wenn Du nach der Anleitung von Rumble vorgehst, sollte das Setup in 10 min erledigt sein
Ich fahre inzwischen vorne mit SPV-Mindestdruck und hinten "darfs ein bisschen mehr sein"
Alles in allem kann ich die Erfahrungen von Rumble nur bestätigen:
tolles Bike  
Mein Fahrstil wird immer schlechter, weil das Fahrwerk eben (fast) alles schluckt, was ich nicht umkurft bekomme  
Andererseits trau ich mir immer wieder, durch das ES7 verführt  , mehr zu, als ich kann.
Bin schon 3 mal hingeknallt - naja, Hauptsache das Bike hat kein Schaden


----------



## rumblefish (19. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an Radio Eriwan:
> An meinem 3-Way SPV Dämpfer hab ich einen O-Ring der recht "lose" am "Tauchrohr" rumhängt. Ist der bei Euch auch drauf? Ist ja recht nützlich um die Einfederung beim Draufsetzen zu bestimmen ... aber ist das normal




Jepp, völlig normal und sehr hilfreich um den Dämpfer einzustellen. Ich habe den manchmal vor dem Downhill ganz nach oben geschoben und unten am Berg draufgeschaut wieviel Federweg ich maximal gebraucht habe. So kannst Du rausfinden ob Du da mehr oder weniger Druck reinmachen musst. 

So tief wie auf dem Foto darf es dann nicht mehr sein !!!!

@Strolch: wieviel KG bringst Du dann auf die Waage


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Juli 2005)

rumble schrieb:
			
		

> a.) Am unteren linken Gabelhom die Verschlusskappe lösen und etwa 5 Bar einfüllen. ACHTUNG WICHTIG: Druck einpumpen und danach IMMER den IT Hebel am Lenker drücken. Der Druck auf der Pumpenscala fällt danach ab. Dann wieder aufpumpen und wieder den IT Hebel drücken. Das solange machen bis der gewünschte Druck angezeigt wird nachdem IT Hebel gerückt wurde.



Bei mir steigt der Druck wenn ich den IT Hebel betätigee (drücke, ziehe, biege ...    )   

Ich bring so wie gott mich schuf ca 82 kg auf die waage .... mal einen mehr - mal einen weniger ...


----------



## rumblefish (19. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir steigt der Druck wenn ich den IT Hebel betätigee (drücke, ziehe, biege ...    )
> 
> Ich bring so wie gott mich schuf ca 82 kg auf die waage .... mal einen mehr - mal einen weniger ...



Das verstehe ich in der Tat auch nicht.

Versuch doch mal folgende Einstellung ob die Dir passt. Du wiegst grade mal 4 kg weniger als ich:

Gabel: rotes SPV = 8,5-9 BAR, schwarzes Ventil am Gabelholm: 8,5-9,5 BAR (nach drücken des IT Hebels - wie auch immer). Blaues Rädchen am rechten Gabelholm auf "more" drehen.

Dämpfer: Imbusschrauben an der oberen Aufhängung etwas lösen, Dämpfer hin zum Sattelrohr auf das hintere Loch ziehen - wieder festschrauben. Jetzt hast Du 135mm Federweg, und meiner Meinung nach spricht der Dämpfer viel besser an. 
1.) blaues Zugstufenrad voll aufdrehen (nach links entgegen dem Pfeil)
2.) In die SPV Kammer (rotes Ventil) 10 Bar reinpumpen
3.) Hauptkammer (schwarzes Ventil) 9,5 Bar reimpumpen
blaues Zugstufenrad 3-5 Klicks zudrehen.

Das ist die Einstellung mit der ich allerbestens zurechtkomme mit ungefähr 0,5 Bar weniger wegen unseres Gewichtsunterschiedes. 

viel Spass beim probieren
Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Juli 2005)

Thx Rumble für den Tipp. Fahr morgen nach Italy - leider "Badeurlaub" und mein Bike bleibt Jungfräulich @ home :-(

Aber wenn ich wieder komme ;-) Frage: auf welcher Seite ist bei Euch der IT Hebel ab werk gewesen? Bei mir ist/war er rechts in Fahrtrichtung ....

Rumble hat ihn links (auf den Fotos)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## up_qualing (20. Juli 2005)

Moin
also bei mir war er auch rechts und zwar links vom Bremsgriff, wo man während der fahrt echt schwer hinkommt. Ich habe mich aber von rumbel inspiriren lassen und ihn auch nach links aber zwischen griff und schaltung. Die Linke seite hat noch den Vorteil das man mehr spiel mit der länge hat.

greets andy


----------



## rumblefish (20. Juli 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> also bei mir war er auch rechts und zwar links vom Bremsgriff, wo man während der fahrt echt schwer hinkommt. Ich habe mich aber von rumbel inspiriren lassen und ihn auch nach links aber zwischen griff und schaltung. Die Linke seite hat noch den Vorteil das man mehr spiel mit der länge hat.
> 
> greets andy



Öhh, bei mir war der Hebel serienmässig links montiert was meiner Meinung nach auch die bessere Lösung ist. Muss eh ein Riesenlob an den Monteur aussprechen (in meinem Fall war es Christoph Theisen, steht auf dem Lieferschein/Rechnung). Da funktioniert alles perfekt


----------



## DerStrolch (25. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch doch mal folgende Einstellung ob die Dir passt. Du wiegst grade mal 4 kg weniger als ich:
> 
> ...
> 
> Das ist die Einstellung mit der ich allerbestens zurechtkomme mit ungefähr 0,5 Bar weniger wegen unseres Gewichtsunterschiedes.



Soda - endlich @ home. Werd mir heute das Setup noch mal vornehmen  und dann ausgiebig testen.

THX für die TIPPS


----------



## markuztirol (26. Juli 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

so eine schei...


mein it geht nicht mehr ... seil gerissen  ****  *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

jetzt muss ich mir das manuel anschuen ob ich das selber richten kann??!?!?!?!


will biken und nicht schrauben


wieviel hub nützt ihr den hinten beim dämpfer??? ich ca 45mm *g*


----------



## rumblefish (27. Juli 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel hub nützt ihr den hinten beim dämpfer??? ich ca 45mm *g*



Hab grad mal in der Garage nachgeschaut auf wieviel mm mein "Gummi" nach der heutigen Abfahrt steht. Das Maßband spricht 44mm und daher bin ich happy für mich die richtige Einstellung gefunden zu haben   .

@markuztirol 
steht Dein Dämpfer auf der 120mm oder 135mm Einstellung ?. Ich hab die 135er drauf die ich wesentlich besser finde.

  Rumble


----------



## markuztirol (1. August 2005)

hab mein bike auf 135 hehe ... das war meine erste amtshandlung als ich das bike ausgepackt habe *ggg*

he dann hast du dein bike ja auch optimal eingestellt.... was mich aber wundert.. ich hab mal versucht unter welchen bedingungen ich die 45 mm hub erreiche . und ich schaffe das wenn ich mit meinen zarten 75 kg vom randstein hopse,  und wenn ich es mir und dem bike in nem wirklich estremen trail .. gebe mit schnellen und harten wurzelpassagen kienen jumps .... auch nur 45 mm   entweder hat mein dämpfer nur 45 mm hub oder ich kann mir das jetzt auch nciht so ganz erklären?!?!


he passt mit eurem it auf.. hab bei einem händler vor ort erfahren, dass gerissene it seile schön öfter mal vorkommen..... und ohne absenken ist es zach aufwärts zu kommen... muss ich endlich mal reperieren!!!!


----------



## rumblefish (1. August 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> entweder hat mein dämpfer nur 45 mm hub oder ich kann mir das jetzt auch nciht so ganz erklären?!?!



Servus,

Der Dämpfer hat mehr als 45mm hub. Schau Dir mal das Foto an von meiner allerersten Ausfahrt mit zuwenig Druck im Dämpfer an. Das sind dann 50mm.
Ich hab meinen Dämpfer zum Glück jetzt so abgestimmt das ich die 45mm nur bei wirklich heftigen Downhill ausnutze. Meinen SAG habe ich auf 10mm reduziert und das passt optimal (Bedienungsanleitung meinte was von 26-33mm  )





Bei der Gabel nutze ich, wenn ich es krachen lasse, 100mm und habe dann noch Notfallreserven.


----------



## markuztirol (1. August 2005)

hehe  jaaa so siehts bei mir beim dämper auch aus.. aber egal wie weit ich fahre *gg* gut ich nütze aber auch mehr sag.... halte mich da an die 30%

das macht sicher auch recht viel aus.. und vorne.. ja da nütze ich zur zeit 120mm aber das will ich noch ien bissal ändern.. aber das geht erst wenn ich das it getauscht habe ..ich hoffe das funktioniert wenn ich es selber mache *gg* .. so aber nun genung vom bike geredet.. ich werd mal jetzt 1000 hm machen fahren   jeahhhhhhhhh *gg*


----------



## up_qualing (9. August 2005)

@rumbel

sehr schön noch einer der den SAG nicht so groß hält. Ich will nämlich auch reserve. Wobei mir ist mal aufgefallen es müssen keine protalen trails sein, wenn man im Sattel sitzend über ein paar große wurzeln fährt kam es bei mir auch schon mal vor das ich richtig viel federfeg brachte. Da ist der Dämpfer gefordert wenn er gerade mein gewicht abfedert und dann schon wieder über die nächste Wurzel muss und dies mit schluckt. passiert natürlich eher wenn man gemütlich drüber fährt  

greets
Andy


----------



## markuztirol (9. August 2005)

jeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


hab nun am wochenende das it reperiert... locker..überhaupt kein problem gewesn..... 

wenn jemand wegen nem gerissenem it seil mal nen tipp benötigt oder ne frage hat.. nur zu

so dann werd i heut mal iweder uaf die piste gehn... vieleich auch mit nem härterem setup.... nütze zur zeit vollll den sag.... aber hinten ist echt übertrieben ..... die letzten 5mm sind ja durchschlagschutz..und an die komm ich ja sofort   naja... mal um 10 mm sag reduzieren und vorne dazu  lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (9. August 2005)

@up_qualing
das ist mir aquch aufgefallen das grade beim Überfahren von Wurzeln im sitzen sehr viel Federweg am Dämpfer "verbraucht" wird. Mit dem in der Anleitung empfholenen SAG von 26-33 mm war ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden. Das sind ja über 50% vom kompletten Federweg. Ich hatte das Gefühl auf einer Schiffsschaukel zu sitzen, so weich war der Hinterbau . 

@markuztirol
wenn Du mal einen Augenblick Zeit hast kannst Du ja mal posten was man beachten sollte beim IT-Seil. Gehört zwar mehr ins Techforum aber ich denke das wird uns keiner wirklich übel nehmen


----------



## markuztirol (9. August 2005)

sicher doch

also zunächst ist was das betrifft das manitou manual sehr gut gemacht....

aber beim luftablassen aus dem linken holm... (schwarze ventiel kappe) empfehle ich jedem die bremsscheibe abzudecken da öl rauskommt.  

und das allerbeste ist das bike zum ablassen vom druck (aus der IT seitehälfte der federgabel) das bike auf den kopf zu stellen!!!  sonst hat man das öl überrall... nur nicht mehr in der gabel.

zum tausch den it seils unbedingt die ganze luft aus der it seite raus.. die andere beleibt unberührt.  da wennd das seil gerissen ist die andere hälfte der it kammer nicht entlüftet werden kann ... das bike normal hinstellen.... und dann lanngsam die schwarze kappe aufdrehn.... bis man hört dass luft entweicht.. dann warten.... wieter aufdrehn.. warten.... so bis halt keine luft mehr rauskommt.... (steht nicht in der anleitung) ist aber zu empfehlen da 10 bar druck gefährlcih sien können!!!!!!!!!!!!

(habe zum aufdrehn eine rohrzange genommen)

dann kann man die schwarze kappe  abnehmen !!!!gerade nach oben ziehen und dabei immer noch wie eine schraube heraus drehen (daennansonsten kann es  die it funktion beschädigen!!!!

dann hat man den schwarzen deckel und eine daran angeschraubte alustange in der hand ..... nun kann man die alustange vom dekel wie in der anleitung beschreiben abschrauben und das it seil tauschen ..... und in umgekehrter reihenfolge wieder zusammenbauen.. dabei sollte man die dichtungen ansehen ob die verdreht sind.. wenn ja gerade richten.... (habe di dichtungen nicht getauscht, da die noch sehr neu sind *gg* und wenn sie nicht dicht sind merkt man das eh und dann kann man sie ja immer noch tauschn

wichtig ist dass die alu stange mit dem it ventiel wieder richtig angeschraubt wird... ( dass der o ring am schwarzen deckel richtig abdichtet ...)

wenn man das bike umgedreht hat bei luftablassen.. brauch man nicht so viel öl nachschütten.. ist ja noch alles drinn *g* .... ja beim einfädeln der dünnen alu stange ist wieder ganz wichtig .. leicht dreihend einfädeln....!!!!!

fertig zusammenschrauben und luft rein


und zum werkzug... ein gabelschlüssel... glaub ein 10er wars... halt ein standart schlüssel und eine rohrzange.. und ein seitenschneider um das seil abzulängen

ps.... das öffnen und zuschrauben kann teilweiße mit wiederstand sein, da irgendwas aufs gewinde geschmiert wurde..dichtmittel oder schraubensicherung.. hab ich aber nix verwendet.... 

und beim zusammenschrauben drauf achten dass keine aluspäne oder dergleichen an den stellen der dichtungen liegen , da die sonst kaputt werden

i hoff  das was i da zusammengeschrieben hab ist ein bisschen hilfreich.....(ist gar nicht so leicht sowas zu beschreiben)


----------



## rumblefish (9. August 2005)

Danke   damit kann man arbeiten. 
Hab ich mir schon mal ausgedruckt für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## DerStrolch (24. August 2005)

Manitu Minute 3:00

Hab meine "Fahrwerk" nach Rumbles *best practise* eingestellt. Bei der letzten Tour am Wochenende kam ich über einen Waldweg der verdammt viel Schotter und Felsen (eher in den Boden integriert - aber doch noch herausragend) enthielt. Da hat es mich recht ordentlich durchgerüttelt -> kann ich meine Gabel sensibler einstellen? Das sie auch diese vielen, dicht aufeinander folgenden Schläge "schluckt"? Oder kommt diese Sensiblität nach etlichen km von selbst?

Bei größeren Schlaglöchern, Wasserrinnen usw. gibts keine Probs .....

Hinterbau feerte etwas zu weit ein - das werd ich aber selbst schaffen ;-)


----------



## up_qualing (24. August 2005)

Hallo Strolch

Was ich so bis jetzt über Federeinstellung erfahren habe, gibt es da zwei Punkte für die Einstellung.
Einmal den Rebound (unten rechts) der dafürt sorgt das die Gabel scheneller raus kommt. Und dann gibt es noch was für das Ansprechverhalten, die Druckstufe, was wie ich es verstanden habe, das SPV darstellt.
Bezüglich Ansprech verhalten habe ich in nem Sonderheft der Mountainbike entnommen, das es am besten ist die 16 MM Einstellschraube für die SPV-Kammer ganz rein zudrehen und den Druck recht niedrig zu halten.
Da muss man denke ich selbst etwas spielen. Mein Rebound habe ich etwa in mittlere Stellung. Und die SPV-Kammer habe ich glaub ich fast ganz drinen.
Ach ja und dann gibts noch Brunox was man auf die Rohre sprühen kann.
Hoffe ich habe etwas geholfen, bzw ein paar Stellen zum weitern drehen aufgezeigt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## rumblefish (28. August 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich meine Gabel sensibler einstellen? Das sie auch diese vielen, dicht aufeinander folgenden Schläge "schluckt"? Oder kommt diese Sensiblität nach etlichen km von selbst?



Als erstes mal solltest Du das Reboundrad (unten rechts, blaues Rad) auf Position "Fast" stellen. Dadurch federt die Gabel schneller aus. Ich habe das Rad voll aufgedreht und das funktioniert ganz gut.

Die Gabel wird übrigens nach spätestens 500 km eingefahren sein und wir während dieser Zeit noch sensibeler   

@up_qualing
Mit der SPV Volumenschraube am oberen rechten Gabelholm verstellst Du den Federungsverlauf der Gabel.

Ich versuch es mal verständlich auszudrücken: Nach rechts zuschrauben bewirkt das die Gabel "progressiv" wird. Dadurch wird die Dämpfung etwa von der Hälfte bis zum Ende des Federweges härter. Oder noch einfacher ausgedrückt: Je tiefer desto härter   

Schraube nach links bedeutet einen linearen Federungsverlauf. Daher ist der Federweg gleichmässig und auch zum Ende hin weicher als bei der progessiven Einstellung.

Welche Einstellung für Euch passt, müsst Ihr natürlich selber feststellen   

    Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (30. August 2005)

Ich habe das mit der SPV Volumenverstellung heute mal in der Praxis ausprobiert. Also werksseitig war meine Schraube voll "offen". Ich habe die dann einfach mal ganz nach rechts reingeschraubt (so wie wohl auch in der MTB empfohlen). 

Nachdem ich meine Haus-Hofabfahrt gemeistert hatte muss ich jetzt (mal wieder   ) ernsthaft über die Aufstockung meiner Unfallversicherung nachdenken   . Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gabel irgendwie deutlich souveräner und schluckt selbst handballgrosse Steine locker weg. Das ging einfach eine Stufe besser und schneller als vorher.

Probiert das vielleicht mal aus und postet Eure Erfahrungen. Auf jeden Fall lass ich die Gabel in der Einstellung   

 Rumble


----------



## Sisu (30. August 2005)

Fahre momentan immer noch mit der Werkseinstellung (das schlechte Wetter in der letzten Zeit hatte mir immer wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht) und bin selbst so immer wieder erstaunt, was die Gabel so wegschluckt.
Habe erst 2 Stürze hinter mir (paar blaue Flecken und Schürfungen  ...hauptsache dem Bike ist nichts passiert!)
aber auch nur weil ich wohl etwas zu schnell dran war    

Letzten Samstag sind wir dann in der Gegend um den Spitzingsee gefahren und eine Abfahrt, die arg von den Unwettern mitgenommen und teilweise weggeschwemmt war gefahren.....und ich hätte nie im Leben gedacht, daß man auf sowas überhaupt heil runterkommt!
Am Freitag geht´s dann für 9 Tage an den Lago nach Riva  
Da werde ich definitv mal an den Einstellungen rumspielen.
Mein Dämpfer hinten ist auch noch nicht auf der max.Einstellung, was aber am Lago sicher von Vorteil sein könnte  

Werde dann berichten, wenn ich wieder( heil ) zurück bin   

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## up_qualing (30. August 2005)

An den Lago wie gemein  meine Woche anfang August war auch viel zu schnell vorbei, aufjedenfall viel spass.

Zwcks der SPV schraube muss ich sagen das meine von Werksseiten eingedreht war. Muss noch mal nach kucken wo sie jetzt steht, da ich von einem progresiveren Verhalten noch nichts gemerkt habe. 
Aber zwecks dem ganzen Einstellen verfole ich erst mal den Weg ein schönes ansprechen etc zu haben, bevor ich die Pedaleinflüsse weg haben will.
greets Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (30. August 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das mit der SPV Volumenverstellung heute mal in der Praxis ausprobiert. Also werksseitig war meine Schraube voll "offen". Ich habe die dann einfach mal ganz nach rechts reingeschraubt (so wie wohl auch in der MTB empfohlen).
> 
> Nachdem ich meine Haus-Hofabfahrt gemeistert hatte muss ich jetzt (mal wieder   ) ernsthaft über die Aufstockung meiner Unfallversicherung nachdenken   . Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gabel irgendwie deutlich souveräner und schluckt selbst handballgrosse Steine locker weg. Das ging einfach eine Stufe besser und schneller als vorher.
> 
> ...



*hechelhechelsabber*

Son Kagg,
ich komm da mit nix rein, wo 16 draufsteht. 
Weder Nuss noch Gabel noch Ring. *hechel*
Mit was hast Du die Schraube motivieren können?
*mitdenhufenscharr*


----------



## rumblefish (30. August 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> *hechelhechelsabber*
> 
> Son Kagg,
> ich komm da mit nix rein, wo 16 draufsteht.
> ...



Dann kann es sein das bei Dir bereits der progressive Federweg eingestellt ist. Ich habe die Schraube auch nur mit einem Gabelschlüssl versenken können. Wenn sie rausgedreht ist dann schaut es so wie auf dem Bild aus, reingedreht ist sie auf gleicher Höhe wie die schwarze Umrandung.


----------



## Buhmuckel (30. August 2005)

ROFL  

Danke Rumble  

Und ich dachte schon: Was, noch progressiver?  
Dank deinem Bild ist mir jetzt klar: das Ding ist schon ganz drin und da wird es wohl bleiben.
Alles in allem bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad
IT ist für mich bis auf weiteres das nonplusultra
Einzig die starke Dämpfung der Minute kann gelegentlich stören (fast? naja, doch  mehr slow)
Da kommt im Winter anderes Öl rein.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Sisu (1. September 2005)

@all es7-Besitzer
mal eine Frage:
Ist es sehr kompliziert den Manitou-Swinger von der Standard 120- auf die 135 mm Federwegseinstellung zu verstellen?
Was muß man da besonders beachten?
In der Mountainbike hatten die beim Test geschrieben, daß dafür zwei 4-er Inbusschlüssel und etwas Geduld mit den zahlreichen Unterlegscheiben nötig ist.....  (mein Freund ist nicht so geduldig zur Zeit...muß ich also wahrscheinlich selber machen!) 

Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (1. September 2005)

Absolutes Kinderspiel auch für Doppellinkshänder.
Nur keine Hemmungen - 2 Inbusschlüssel in die Hand und 10 min später alles erledigt.  
Zum Unterschied zwischen den Einstellungen kann ich nichts sagen, da dies meine 2. Amtshandlung an meinem 7 war (nach den Reflektoren  )


----------



## Sisu (2. September 2005)

@Buhmuckel
danke....das wär´doch gelacht, wenn ich das als Frau nicht auch alleine hinbekomme  
Wahrscheinlich haben die in der "Mountainbike" einfach nur wieder etwas übertrieben!

jipppiiiieeeehh! Und heute abend geht´s noch nach Riva!  

Schönes WE
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## up_qualing (2. September 2005)

hi sisu

ich denke mal das du die schraube gar nicht ganz raus ziehen musst, es dürfte reichen wenn die Köpfe aus der einbuchtung rauskucken und dann einfach in die andere Einbuchtung schieben, dann dürftest du auch keine Probleme mit den Unterlagsscheiben bekommen.

greets.


----------



## Sisu (2. September 2005)

@up_qualing
danke für den Tip!  

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (2. September 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Inbusschlüssel in die Hand und 10 min später alles erledigt.



In den 10 Minuten hast Du aber auch noch ein   vertilgt nachdem Du 2 Minuten für die Verstellung gebraucht hast, oder


----------



## Buhmuckel (2. September 2005)

@Sisu: die haben wirklich übertrieben - ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass Du das hinbekommst  

Wir können ja mal eine ES7-Olympiade veranstalten:
Auspacken, Lenker fest, Sattel hoch, Pedale ran, Reflektoren abreissen, auf 135mm umschrauben, Dämpfer und Gabel aufpusten (für die ganz  Harten: Fat Alberts aufziehen und Ventillöcher der Felge auf 8mm aufbohren)  

So lange, wie ich aus das Teil gewartet habe und so geil wie ich auf den Bock am Schluss war, habe ich für alles zusammen wohl wirklich nicht mehr als 10 min gebraucht


----------



## Sisu (2. September 2005)

@euch alle
...ich fahre jetzt mit meinem Schatz(natürlich mein ES7....mein Freund darf aber auch mitfahren  )...an den Lago.....
und werde da bis 11.09. mein Bike bis an die Grenzen treiben (keine Angst habe mir sicherheitshalber Protektoren besorgt  )

Werde dann berichten....Tremalzo und Altissimo sind auf jeden Fall fällig!

Euch auch schönes Wetter und haut rein in die Pedale  


Schöne Grüsse aus München
Sisu


----------



## Sisu (14. September 2005)

hei...hat sich ja nicht gerade viel getan hier während ich am Lago war.
Lago war super.....Wetter hätte vielleicht an 2 Tagen etwas besser sein können, da Sturzbäche vom Himmel kamen...und das Zelt irgendwann im Matsch stand.
Ansonsten....viele Kratzer am Lack...werde ich wohl die Tage mal ausbessern mit den Fläschchen, das bei der Lieferung dabei war.

Ach ja.....schon nach kurzer Zeit wurde mir klar, daß der Conti nicht so der geeignete Reifen für den Lago ist  
Haben dann in Riva und Torbole alle Bikeshops nach Fat Albert bzw. Big Betty durchgeforstet, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Haben dann spontan zum "Al Mighty"(nur Vorderreifen) gegriffen, der echt alles platt macht, was ihm in den Weg kommt....aber wie ich jetzt erst auf der Schwalbehomepage entnehmen konnte....auch seine 1300 g auf die Waage bringt   
Kein Wunder daß es an steileren Passagen bergauf ein wenig zäh ging   
na ja....für hier mache ich den Conti wieder drauf  

Tremalzo bleibt aber vorerst meine Lieblingsstrecke( bergab wohlgemerkt)...war an einem Tag auch in den Schützengräben...Richtung Monte Baldo hoch....die waren echt grob...da hat es sogar meinen Freund zerlegt, der sonst überall unbeschadet runterkommt.

Ja....dieses Jahr wars das mit`m Urlaub.......kann jetzt nur noch auf schönes Wetter an den WE hoffen, da es unter der Woche auch schon so früh dunkel wird  

Wie geht´s euch denn so?(Rumble, Buhmuckel, Strolchi, Markuztirol...?)
Also ich bin immer noch voll und ganz zufrieden mit meinem ES7....habe auch am Lago den einen oder anderen beobachten können, der mein Bike bewundert hat....obwohl genug Storck,Cannondales,Meridas und Scotts unterwegs waren,die sich so in der 4000 Liga bewegen.
Habe am Tremalzo oben ein Canyon-Pärchen gesehen, sonst noch mindestens 4 XC4, einige ältere Hardtailmodelle und ein ES9.....aber sonst kein ES7.

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## SiscoSan (14. September 2005)

@sisu
tja da müssen wir uns wohl verpasst haben, ich war auch unten. Mir reichen die orig. Reifen, bin am Dienstag früh Bocca di Navene Runter (den 6er) und hatte keine Probs. Ich muss halt vorher vorne ziemlich viel druck reinpumpen, aber dann wars perfekt.

aber ich kann nur sagen, das ES7 ist echt die geniale Kombi zwischen Tourenbike für AlpenXs und lustige Bergab-Aktionen.


----------



## Sisu (14. September 2005)

@SiscoSan
...klar kommt man auch mit den Contis überall runter,....aber wenn man es bergab krachen lassen will und fahrtechnisch noch nicht soooo gut ist, weil man erst seit 13.07. diesen Jahres überhaupt ein Mountainbike hat  
so wie ich, dann fühlt man sich etwas sicherer mit einem etwas gröberen Vorderreifen.
Mein Freund und ich hatten zwischendrin mal Bike getauscht, weil es mich halt schon öfters zerlegt hatte (vor allem auf tiefem Schotter)....und er meinte auch, daß der Conti da schneller wegrutscht,und für mich erstmal ein fetterer Vorderreifen ran muß.....daß er dann soooo fett werden würde war ja nicht direkt beabsichtigt  

Bergauf schaffe ich momentan auch nicht mehr als 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück, wird aber nächstes Jahr sicher noch besser, da ich dann einfach früher anfangen kann zu biken, als dieses Jahr  
Bin zwar seit März 2-4 Mal die Woche an der Isar gelaufen, aber das ist einfach nicht dasselbe.

Hattest du nicht mal Probleme mit der Minute 3?
Mußtest du dein Bike oder die Gabel einschicken??

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## SiscoSan (14. September 2005)

@sisu

jo, meine gabel hat das IT-Niveau nicht gehalten. Sprich zwischen Anfang und Ende Tierpark Hellabrunn sind 2cm draufgegangen, und wenn man in den Trials war ist man am schluss so bei 3cm Restfederweg stehengeblieben.

Ich hatte ein Lustige Gespräch mit Canyon, weil die Angeblich eine PRobefahrt gemacht haben und alles OK war und die den Fehler nicht reproduzieren konnten. Das Angebot war

a) warten (hab ich schon 5 monate)
b) ersatzgabel black ( nicht wirklich ein ersatzt)
c) mit dem defekt in den urlaub fahren (hallo sicherheit-!?!?!)

Ich habe das gespräch dann unfreundlich beendet und habe damit gedroht, mein Bike und das einer weiteren Person zurückgehen zu lassen und ihn mal gebeten, die Abteilung für Kundenzufriedenheit einzuschalten. 2 Tage später hatte ich dann nen Anruf dass ich ne Ersatzgabel bekomme, 2 Tage später war das Bike da.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings beim Aufpumpen sowohl in der Hauptkammer und im SPV ständig Ölsabber (so weisliches Zeugs), dass austritt und denke mal, da wird schon wieder was kaputt gegangen sein. Ich teste das mal diese Woche und wenns dann wieder kaputt ist bin ich echt mal sauer...


----------



## Sisu (14. September 2005)

@SiscoSan
....das kann ich verstehen!
Wo soll die Black denn eine annehmbare Alternative zur Minute 3 sein? 

Bei mir scheint bisher alles i.o. zu sein, obwohl ich wie gesagt schon so einige Stürze hinter mir habe ( das Bike hat diese besser überstanden als ich  )
und mit dem IT ist es sowieso sehr angenehm zu fahren....vergesse nur ab und an bergab dann wieder die Gabel auszufedern  ...  merkt man i.d.R.aber immer sehr schnell   

Als wir mal in Bregasina Pause gemacht haben, kamen 4 Typen mit beinahe Fullprotektion vorbei, von denen 3 auch die Minute 3 hatten...und die haben mir einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck gemacht  

In Torbole habe ich dann ein Wxc5 gesehen, das zur Reparatur dastand und ganz offensichtlich Probleme mit der Foxgabel hatte  
Ist das vielleicht wirklich Glückssache mit der Federgabel???
Bei den Preisen sollte das wirklich nicht sein....aber wie gesagt....ich bin sehr zufrieden....rumblefish usw.scheinbar auch.....wäre wirklich blöd, wenn deine ausgerechnet defekt wäre!

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, daß sie nicht kaputt ist.
Frage: ich kenne so nur schwarzes Öl,das austritt (nicht bei mir...aber an der Federgabel meines Freundes,einer Rox shocks Judy war das jetzt auch der Fall)...  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (15. September 2005)

heheh
alsooooo das wießliche zeug da.. das aussieht wie hingesp...  *g* das ist schon ok so.. hab ich auch..zumindest bei der hauptkammer..ist ja auchlogisch.. das ventiel geht nach unten und wenn du nun luft rauslässt, bzw ein druckausgleich statfindet beim aufpumpen.... wirkt die schwerkraft *G*

wenn du die gabel zerlegst kommt das ganze zeug raus.. außer du stellst es halt auf dem kopf beim luftablassen der hauptkammer

ja das bike hehe geht ganz gut..aber mittlerweile denk ich schon an einen nachfolger des es7   aber das wird finanziell nciht drinn sien ein 1 jahr altes bike zu verkaufen und ein neues zuzulegen

dennd ie gabel hat eine zu geringe steifigkeit.... verbiegt sich beim bremsen und was auch ganz wesentliches.. man hat eine relativ geringe bodenfreiheit mit dem bike  (bin schön des öfteren mit pedalen und so hängengeblieben *g* .. aber sonst super bike!!!!

schöne grüße aus ibk


----------



## Buhmuckel (15. September 2005)

Na da schein ich ja ein Glückspilz zu sein - meine  Minute ist lammfromm.

Neulich hatte ich auf einer unsanften Bergabrüttelstrecke das vielbeschriebene Klackern in der Minute - allerdings mit 30PSI in der SPV-Kammer. Mit 50 PSI war es wieder weg. Gefunzt hat die Minute aber auch mit Geklackere.
@Sisu: ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mit 135mm unterwegs warst  
Ich habe übrigens schon bei Ankunft die Fat Alberts draufgemacht und kann sie  nur empfehlen - beissen wie sau  
Das mit dem weissen Sabber aus der Hauptkammer habe ich auch - ist aber nicht wirklich viel.
Die geringe Bodenfreiheit habe ich auch schon getestet  
Das muss aber immer ein Kompromiss sein, sonst ist der Schwerpunkt irgendwann zu hoch.
Mein Tip zum Aufsetzten: schneller fahren    

Alles in allem ein zufriedener ES7 Fahrer.
Absolut kletterfreudig und prima zum bergabbolzen
Ist eben weder RC-Feile noch Freerider aber von allem ein bisschen


----------



## rumblefish (16. September 2005)

Moinsen   ,

nach wie vor könnt ich jedesmal   vor Glück über meine 7er Entscheidung. Alles läuft und funktioniert auch noch nach 800km und 22.000HM 1a. Und selbst das Pedalknacken ist mittlerweile wieder von selber verschwunden  .

@Sisu 
hau Dir die fetten Alberts drauf und Du wirst garantiert glücklich damit werden   . Ich kann machen was ich will, die Dinger gehen einfach nicht platt und greifen zu wie Harry  . Die Contis  haben meiner Meinung nach nichts auf einem Enduro zu suchen.

Ich bin wirklich heilfroh die Manitou Entscheidung durchgezogen zu haben. Bevor ich mein Bike bekommen hatte musste ich mir ja den ganzen   zwischen FOX und Manitou hier durchlesen. Aber grade das IT und den unglaublich absenkbaren Federweg mit 1a Lockout    in tiefster Position überzeugen täglich. 

Jedenfalls  :kotz: hier schon manche Schrott und Kanonendale Kumpels, die <4k teure XC Bikes fahren und bei 20% Steigung die Segel streichen   . Und was die dann im Downhill erleben möcht ich gar nicht weiter erörtern      

Ich bin jedenfalls total happy mit dem Bike und werde das jetzt bestimmt noch 2-3 oder vielleicht auch 4 Jahre fahren, bevor ich hier wieder das "Wartezimmer" penetriere   

Es grüsst 
Rumble


----------



## markuztirol (16. September 2005)

welceh dimension habt ihr denn beim albert draufgezogen????????????


----------



## rumblefish (16. September 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> welceh dimension habt ihr denn beim albert draufgezogen????????????



2.35


----------



## Sisu (16. September 2005)

...ich wollte ja den Albert,oder zumindest die Big Betty....aber da war echt nichts zu wollen. Die hatten eh schon kaum Faltreifen da, außerdem alles schweineteuer am Lago(50,-eur für einen Reifen??  )...da war der Al Mighty mit 29,-eur echt noch das geringste übel.
Der Reifen ist in sehr grobem Gefälle kaum zu toppen, allerdings eher für Leute geeignet, die alles mit einem Shuttle bzw. mit der Seilbahn hoch fahren.
Als ich vom Ledrosee aus zum Tremalzo hoch bin, hing mir die Zunge schon bis zum Boden.....dafür muß man sich bergab überhaupt keine Gedanken machen,und auch nicht unbedingt nach einer Ideallinie suchen  

 Den "Al Mighty" habe ich schon wieder runter, da der für hier echt zu heftig ist(vor allem bergauf mit seinen 1300 g  )
In der neuesten Mountainbike sind übrigens 10 Enduroreifen getestet worden, und: wiedermal "Fat Albert" als Kauftip und der Schwalbe "Nobby Nic"(noch nie gehört  ) als Testsieger(nur 603 Gramm! und 2,4 Zoll!)

Dämpfer natürlich auf 135mm verstellt, finde ich auch viel besser so  

Hoffentlich kann ich am WE biken gehen...habe schon Entzugserscheinungen  

Schönes WE!
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (16. September 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> 2.35




dito


----------



## rumblefish (16. September 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> In der neuesten Mountainbike sind übrigens 10 Enduroreifen getestet worden, und: wiedermal "Fat Albert" als Kauftip und der Schwalbe "Nobby Nic"(noch nie gehört  ) als Testsieger(nur 603 Gramm! und 2,4 Zoll!)



Hab da was gefunden:
http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?mod...=0364&bereich=&einsatzbereich=&produktgruppe=


----------



## aemkei77 (16. September 2005)

> Zitat von markuztirol
> welceh dimension habt ihr denn beim albert draufgezogen????????????



gibts den fat albert auch in einer anderen größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (16. September 2005)

danke Rumble.....gibt´s also erst ab 2006 zu kaufen....das erklärt natürlich,wieso ich den noch nirgends gesehen habe  

Werde mir dann für vorne den Albert zulegen...die Contis fahre ich dann hinten ab(zum wegschmeissen sind sie dann doch zu schade und zum verkaufen zu benutzt!)

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## markuztirol (19. September 2005)

gehn die 2. 35 vorne und hinten rein... hehe wenn die plaz haben .. pimp my bike *g*


----------



## Sisu (19. September 2005)

@markuztirol
der Fat Albert 2,35 paßt da locker rein....hatte am Gardasee vorne sogar den "Al Mighty" 2,60 drin und es gab keinerlei Probleme  

Allerdings wäre tatsächlich jetzt zu überlegen, sich den neuen vielgepriesenen "Nobby Nic" aufzuziehen(2,40) bei H&S für 28,-eur zu haben!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## markuztirol (19. September 2005)

hehe  
bie mir werden die org. reifen nocht dieses jahr bleiben müssn... aber wenn da sp fette dinger platz haben..   sehr gutttt  

dann kann ich das bike ja noch mehr quälen *g+

denn die reserven sind schon angekratzt....   

aber nun noch mal zur federeisnstellung... 

ist das bei euch auch so.. wenn ihr mit dem bike mal länger nicht fahren tut.. 3 ... 4 tage.... dasss dann der dämpfer mit dem ersten aufsitzen verzögert und nem ächtsen nachgibt.. so als ob er sich durch das stehn in seiner position festgeklebt hat und erst losgebrichen werden muss?????


----------



## rumblefish (19. September 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ist das bei euch auch so.. wenn ihr mit dem bike mal länger nicht fahren tut.. 3 ... 4 tage.... dasss dann der dämpfer mit dem ersten aufsitzen verzögert und nem ächtsen nachgibt.. so als ob er sich durch das stehn in seiner position festgeklebt hat und erst losgebrichen werden muss?????



Nöö, tut meiner zum Glück nicht. 

 Rumble


----------



## Sisu (20. September 2005)

@markuztirol
..konnte ich bei mir auch noch nicht feststellen. Bei mir paßt alles und ist genau so wie es sein soll   
Vielleicht hat sich da einfach Dreck angesammelt  und ist festgetrocknet....du putzt ja dein Bike nicht so oft, wie du mal gepostet hast    

Nichts für ungut!
Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (20. September 2005)

hehe 

neeeee schmutz is da keiner *g*   ja stimmt ich putze mein bike echt nicht oft *g*  aber so bewegliche teile werden schon gepflegt.. sprich kette *g*

halt der rahmen wird nur 1 mal gereinigt *g*


hmm das ist aber komisch wenn nur mien bike komische geräusche macht.... denn es ist so ein richtiges geräusch zu hören wenn man den dämper "losbricht"   danach ist alles wieder normal.. ohne geräusche... und arbeitet gut.. naja... mal beobachten und viel mal bei canyon nachfragen.. aber werde mal spv druck kontrolieren... nicht dass der ausgegangen ist. 

so on     grüßßßßßßßßßeeee aus dem 7 grad warmen innsbruck


----------



## rumblefish (20. September 2005)

So, heute habe ich es endlich nach über 800 km geschafft meinen ersten Platten am Hinterrad  zu verzeichen. Aber nach der heutigen Abfahrt geht das völlig klar   . Bin nur froh das ich es an der richtigen Stelle noch gemerkt habe, 30 Meter weiter wäre es echt   geworden.  Da konnte selbst der fette Albert nix mehr wollen. Schlauch gleich an 3 Stellen geplatzt, wobei ich hier auch von dem ursprünglich verbauten Conti-light Schlauch rede.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand aus der ES7er Fraktion grössere Probs von wegen Reifenschäden gehabt ?. Beim BIKE Test hat das ES7 deswegen ja gleich mal Punktabzug bekommen   , wohlgemerkt aber auch auf Conti Protection.

 Rumble


----------



## up_qualing (21. September 2005)

Moin

wenn man von dem großen bösen Dorn absied der sich durch meinen Hinterreifen gebort hat absieht, hatte ich noch keinen Platten. Wobei ich immer noch Conti fahre, da ich von dem ding recht begeister bin, aber was ihr hier so alle schreibt sollte ich mir doch auch mal den Albert holen.  

Sach mal Rumbel was für ein Gelände fährst du eigentlich, das muss tierisch reizen. bzw wie viel Druck hast du noch mal in den Kammern. Ich frage nur da ich eigentlich mehr als empfohlen fahre und bei ein paar größeren Stufen meine Reserve doch sehr eng wird.
Wie verhält sich dein Bike bezüglich Pedalunterdrückung, oder denkst du wie ich, am Hinterbau merkt man ja eh nichts, ausser Sprinteinlagen, da kommt das SPV nicht mit  


greets Andy


----------



## rumblefish (21. September 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Rumbel was für ein Gelände fährst du eigentlich, das muss tierisch reizen. bzw wie viel Druck hast du noch mal in den Kammern. Ich frage nur da ich eigentlich mehr als empfohlen fahre und bei ein paar größeren Stufen meine Reserve doch sehr eng wird.
> Wie verhält sich dein Bike bezüglich Pedalunterdrückung, oder denkst du wie ich, am Hinterbau merkt man ja eh nichts, ausser Sprinteinlagen, da kommt das SPV nicht mit



Moinsen up_qualing,

Hier im Taunus gibt es eine Menge Herrausforderungen   . Fahre nahezu alles was hier geboten wird: Singletrails, verblockte Trails, ausgewaschene Bachläufe, Geröllpisten ....   
Meinen Platten hab ich mit auf einer Geröllabfahrt mit Handballgrossen Steinen geholt. Da ging wohl dem Dämpfer auch mal die Puste aus   

Bei meinen 86kg trockengewicht fahre ich folgende Einstellungen: 

Gabel: SPV 9,5, Haupt: 9,5, Rebound "fast", progressive Einstellung.

Dämpfer; SPV 10,5, Haupt: 9,5, 135mm Einstellung, Druckstufe 4 Clicks zu.
Habe etwa 8mm SAG am Dämpfer was nach Anleitung zu wenig wäre. Aber mit den empfohlenen 25-30% ist mir das viel zu schwammig

Das passt zu 95% des Geländes hier. Wenn es ganz spassig wird dann ist der hintere Dämpfer an der Grenze  . Aber mehr Druck will ich auch nicht reingeben, weil der SAG dann noch weniger wird und das Ansprechverhalten sich verschlechtern würde. 

Pedalunterdrückung ist meiner Meinung nach voll OK. Bei normalen runden Tritt 1a, nur beim Wiegetritt und Sprint ist halt Feierabend. Aber ich bin auch schon den FOX gefahren und da geht das genauso.

 Rumble (der jetzt gleich biken geht   )


----------



## Sisu (21. September 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> wenn man von dem großen bösen Dorn absied der sich durch meinen Hinterreifen gebort hat absieht, hatte ich noch keinen Platten. Wobei ich immer noch Conti fahre, da ich von dem ding recht begeister bin, aber was ihr hier so alle schreibt sollte ich mir doch auch mal den Albert holen.
> 
> ...



also für die Isartrails ist der Conti völlig ok, allerdings am Lago hatte ich persönlich teilweise so meine Probleme ( bei ganz grobem Schotter ).
Habe mir aber schon von Canyon schwerere Schläuche einbauen lassen, und die habe bisher alles ausgehalten!
Wahrscheinlich ist es aber besser, wenn man zumindest vorne den Fat Albert fährt(oder den neuen Nobby Nic) und die Contis hinten abfährt!
So mache ich es jedenfalls!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## markuztirol (21. September 2005)

wie rumble schon treffend gesagt hat... so viel sag ist zu viel.....hab ca 17 mm sag... das geht für mich jetz gerade richtig...

wenn man den sag vol nützt wie er empfohlen wird. verliert man extrem an bodenfreiheit welche man aber doch benötigt... zudem könnte man sich ja ausrechnene wie viel cm der sag am hinterrad ausmachen würde, und da würde man auch mwerken das ist too much

ich fahre mit fast minimum druck in den spv kammern um den höheren druck in der hauptkammer auszugleichen.. und geht gut .. hab genug reserve und ein gutes ansprechverhalten.... habe auch beim ruaffahren im sitzen keine probs mit wippen.... bei der gabel  habe ich einen sag von ca 3,3 cm... und rebaund ist fast ganz wggedreht...

zu mienem dämpfer vieleicht problem gibts nicht neues. der efekt dass er wie festklebt tritt schonnach ein paar stunden auf..und ich mussfast mein ganzen körpergewicht drauflegen..vor der dämper mit einem geräusch  nachgibt und freigängig wird.. hmmm


----------



## rumblefish (23. September 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> zu mienem dämpfer vieleicht problem gibts nicht neues. der efekt dass er wie festklebt tritt schonnach ein paar stunden auf..und ich mussfast mein ganzen körpergewicht drauflegen..vor der dämper mit einem geräusch  nachgibt und freigängig wird.. hmmm



Das hört sich nach einem Anruf in Koblenz an


----------



## Buhmuckel (23. September 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schon jemand aus der ES7er Fraktion grössere Probs von wegen Reifenschäden gehabt ?. Beim BIKE Test hat das ES7 deswegen ja gleich mal Punktabzug bekommen   , wohlgemerkt aber auch auf Conti Protection.
> 
> Rumble




Den ersten Platten hatte ich am Tag der Anlieferung  
Könnte aber sein, dass ich beim nervösen montieren der fetten Alberten etwas unkonzentriert war    
Naja, Felgen aufgebohrt, Autoventilpellen rein und seit dem keine Probs mehr.
Bei mir gibts jedenfals höchstens Punkteabzug für den Reifenmonteur


----------



## Sisu (12. Oktober 2005)

hi...ist schon wieder ruhig geworden in diesem Fred  

in der aktuellsten Mountainbike (November) wurde das ES7 und das ES8 einem Dauertest unterzogen4219 km Gesamt)
Fazit:Ein tolles Bike selbst für anspruchsvolle Touren in den Alpen(der Tester war überrascht von den Bergab-Qualitäten des Bikes u.auch von der Steigfähigkeit    ...war uns natürlich schon längst klar)

...allerdings nervten einige Details dann doch: Dämpfer lässt sich nur umständlich befüllen ...meint wohl das ES8 .....die Kabelbefestigung am Oberrohr kann das linke Knie verletzen .....dadurch wurde mein linkes Knie noch nicht verletzt...das waren dann eher Stürze   
....und was mich jetzt vor allem interessiert:...der Hinterbau bietet Platz für maximal 2,3 Zoll Reifen...???
Fahre ja hinten noch den conti, der ursprünglich drauf war...vorn hatte ich schon den Schwalbe al Mighty mit 2,6 Zoll drauf, und das war kein Problem.
Kann das sein???
Rumble...was meinst du denn?
Du fährst doch den Fat Albert vorne und hinten oder?mit 2.35 Zoll.....ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir im Frühjahr vorne und hinten den Nobby Nick 2.4 aufzuziehen.
Was meint ihr?????

sorry,kann leider nichts einscannen, kann nur schreiben,was drin steht


Gruß aus dem sehr sonnigen München(schade daß es schon so früh dunkel wird  )
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (12. Oktober 2005)

Also ich hab die Fat Albert´s vorne und hinten drin und die passen definitiv gut rein bei 2,35.
Sind vielleicht noch vorne und hinten jeweils 5mm bis zum Hinterbau/Gabel.
Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen:
Was vorne passt, müsste auch hinten passen.
Ist aber auch schon mal diskutiert worden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=153757

Zur Kabelbefestigung:
wer im Forum ist, ist klar im Vorteil  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1917390&postcount=80
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1920851&postcount=84
Selbst hatte ich noch nie ein Problem mit der Befestigung.

Am Freitag gehts endlich wieder auf die Piste.........

Gruß, Buhmuckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Sisu,

danke für die Info bezüglich des Testes. Ich werd mir die Montainbike dann auch mal kaufen und genau duchlesen.

Also mit dem Dämpfer können die tatsächlich nur den Fox meinen. Der Manitou lässt sich aus Erfahrung bestens erreichen. 

Die mittlere Oberrohr Kabelbefestigung konnte in der Tat einige Schrammen verursachen. Meines Wissens nach hat Canyon aber schnell darauf reagiert und einfache Kabelbinder verbaut (hatte das im Juni von mir angeholte XC8 auch verbaut). Übrigens konnte man die Kanten der alten Befestigungen auch mit Schmirgelpapier schnell entschärfen. Also eim "Mangel" der in weniger als einer Minute verschwunden ist. 

Hinterbau nur für max 2.3    . Welcher   testet denn da bitte sehr. Schau einfach mal die Fotos in meiner Gallerie an und dann sag das der 2.35er Fat Albert da kein Platz hat. Soviel zum Thema professioneller Test. 

Mein persönliches Fazit: Beim ES7 kommst Du leicht an die Dämpferventile dran, die Klemme am Oberrohr tauscht Du gegen einen kleinen Kabelbinder für 2 Cent in weniger als einer Minute. Und dicke Schlappen passen auch rein   

Ich hol mir nachher die MTB und lach mir einen.

 Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (14. Oktober 2005)

So, nun habe ich endlich einen Laden gefunden der die aktuelle Mountainbike führte. 

Als einen "Test" kann man das alles ja wohl kaum bezeichnen. Ich frage mich wofür die mit jedem Bike etwa 4000 km gefahren sind  .Solch einen "Test" hätte ich auch nach 50km schon abgeben können.

Am besten ist aber die tolle Aussage das beim ES (den Hinterradbau haben ja wohl alle ES Modelle) maximal 2.3er Reifen reinpassen. Ist den "Profis" wohl gar nicht aufgefallen das beim ES8 bereits serienmässig ein 2.35er FA montiert ist. Und schreiben den Komentar auch noch unter das Bild von ES8 mit dem 2.35er Reifen  

Am schlimmsten ist das solche dämlichen Aussagen von vielen Lesern wie die "Bibel" wahr genommen werden  

Soviel zum Thema "kein Platz"


----------



## Sisu (14. Oktober 2005)

@rumble
   du hast ja soooo recht   

andererseits muß man auch sehen, daß in diesem sogenannten "Testfeld"
die beiden Canyons bei weitem günstiger waren, als der Rest.....so gesehen, spricht das Ergebnis eindeutig für Canyon  
Wir alle wissen ja eh schon lange was wir an unseren ES7 haben,oder?  
Und ich persönlich möchte es auch nicht in ein Torque eintauschen...wie so manche hier aus dem Forum schon in Erwägung ziehen.

So....am WE bleibt´s schön...das muß ich doch gleich ausnutzen...  

Schöne Grüße aus München

Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (15. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt, im Vergleich zum ES7 war das nächst günstigere (nicht Canyon) Bike freundliche 500 Euros teuerer und danach alle anderen mehr als 1000 Euros. 
Und da störe ich mich doch lieber mal an einer Oberrohrklemme als an gebrochenen Schaltaugen, ausgeschlagenen Laufbuchsen, zerstörten Schwingenlagern .....   

Auich ich würde mein Bike nicht gegen das Torque eintauschen wollen. Ist bestimmt ein goiles Bike, aber für mein Einsatzgebiet weniger geeignet. Ich brauch auch nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Bike wenn ich mich grade an mein jetziges gewöhnt habe. 

 Rumble


----------



## Buhmuckel (15. Oktober 2005)

Was ein Wetter  
Komme gerade glücklich von einem 2-Tagestrip zurück und muss feststellen, das es in meinem Hausrevier noch einen 2. ES7´05-Fahrer gibt.  
Habe in einem heftigen Trail unter zahlreichen Rotsockenaugen an einer Kehre einen 1a Imstehenweilnichtausdenklickeskommumfaller hingelegt     nachdem mir dir Rotsocken zuvor erklärt hatten, dass ich da mit dem Rad sowieso nicht runter komme  Der Rest war aber kein Problem.
Jetzt aber zum Thema: meine Minute klackert bei kurzen schnellen Schlägen. Im Federverhalten kann ich jedoch keine Veräderung feststellen - funzt alles einwandfrei. 
Habt ihr auch das Klackern?
Ist das normal?
Setup:
Fahrer 72kg (jaja, ich weiss: zuviel)
Hauptkammer 120 PSI
SPV-Kammer 50PSI
SPV-Volumen minimal
Zugstufe ganz offen
THX


----------



## rumblefish (21. Oktober 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> meine Minute klackert bei kurzen schnellen Schlägen. Im Federverhalten kann ich jedoch keine Veräderung feststellen - funzt alles einwandfrei.
> Habt ihr auch das Klackern?
> Ist das normal?
> Setup:
> ...



Moinsen Buhmuckel,

also ein klackern habe ich nicht zu verzeichnen. Aber Du fährst auch mit SPV-50 PSI ein wirklich niedrigen Druck in der Kammer was sicherlich ein tolles  Ansprechverhalten an den Tag legt. 

Versuch mal meine Einstellung : Bei Deinem Gewicht : Hauptkammer 115 PSI (8,5 BAR), SPV 115 PSI. Und poste mal ob dann das klappern noch da ist. 

  Rumble


----------



## Sisu (24. Oktober 2005)

..hatte auch das Klackern bei kurzen,schnellen Stößen(Wurzeltrails)und habe daraufhin meinen SPV-Druck erhöht....seitdem ist wieder Ruhe! 

Mann...hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch ne Weile so schön! 
Hier in München macht es momentan so richtig Spaß auf den Isartrails....so trocken waren die noch nie....und dann das viele bunte Laub  

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (25. Oktober 2005)

Danke für den Tip, bin aber bis jetzt noch nicht zum biken gekommen   
Melde mich aber, sobald ich zum ausprobieren gekommen bin
BM


----------



## Buhmuckel (29. Oktober 2005)

So, endlich ausgiebig Zeit zum Testen.  
Sieht nicht gut aus  :
Das Klackern ist bei jedem SPV-Druck zu hören. Ausserdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die SPV-Funktion nicht mehr funzt - es wippt, egal welcher Druck in der SPV-Kammer.
Allerdings funktioniert die Druckstufenfunktion wie gewohnt:
hoher SPV-Druck -> hohe Zugstufendämpfung und umgekehrt.
Und damit das Glück auch vollkommen ist:
die Minute sabbert oben aus dem roten SPV-Einfüllventil Öl   
Ich kann nicht erkennen, ob es aus dem Ventil direkt, oder neben der Volumenverstellung sabbert, da nicht extrem viel Öl austritt.
Das sieht nach einem Anruf mit der Werkstatt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (14. November 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> die Minute sabbert oben aus dem roten SPV-Einfüllventil Öl
> Ich kann nicht erkennen, ob es aus dem Ventil direkt, oder neben der Volumenverstellung sabbert, da nicht extrem viel Öl austritt.
> Das sieht nach einem Anruf mit der Werkstatt aus...



Moin Buhmuckel,
gib mal ein update was mit der Gabel los ist.

 Rumble


----------



## Buhmuckel (23. November 2005)

Sorry, bin nicht der schnellste....
Habe Gabel samt bike zu Canyon geschickt (KD gleich mitmachen).
Direkt vor Ort konnte er natürlich keine Diagnose stellen, wobei er sich mit defektem SPV-Ventil ziemlich sicher war. Er meinte, dass der Hersteller sich das Exclusivrecht vorbehält, die Gabel selbst aufzumachen und er sie deshalb leider einschicken muss. Zwischen den Zeilen war deutlich zu hören, dass er über diese Regelung selbst nicht glücklich ist. Er hat mir auch gleich gesagt, dass es bei Manitou zur Zeit nicht gerade flott läuft und ich mit mind. 2 Wochen rechnen muss   
Ganz im Gegensatz zum allgemeinen Forumsgejammer war der Ablauf bisher tadellos: Nach einer mail prompt den Rücksendeschein erhalten, nach 2 Tagen der Rückruf und parallel dazu noch eine mail  
Das Gesabber an den Lufteinfüllventilen ist wohl normal. Daraufhin angesprochen meinte der Mechaniker, dass beim Ablassen eben doch immer ein Tropfen Öl am Ventil hängt, welches sich mit raus mogelt, gerade wenn das bike kurz vorher noch bewegt worden ist.
So richtig ärgern kann ich mich nicht, da ich gerade eine knackige Bronchitis auskuriere und das Wetter läd auch nicht gerade zum biken ein.
Ausserdem freut  sich schon mein altes HT, mal wieder raus zu dürfen.
Wenn ich die Gabel wieder habe, melde ich mich.
Euch bis dahin viel Spass beim IT-Knopf drücken


----------



## Sisu (23. November 2005)

@buhmuckel
werde demnächst auch mein Bike zu Canyon einschicken wg.1.Inspektion und ausserdem habe ich mitlerweile das Gefühl, dass ich in der SPV-Kammer Luft verliere(nach jeder Fahrt ca. 2-3 bar)..ev. ist die Dichtung defekt????

Also man ruft bei Canyon an bzw schickt eine email...die schicken dann den Rückholschein zu....und wird das Bike dann von DHL im Karton bei mir zu Hause abgeholt, oder muß ich es zur Post bringen?
Letzteres wäre nämlich sehr ungünstig, da ich die nächste Zeit kein passendes Auto zur Verfügung habe, da Eltern auf La Palma (beim Mountainbiken!   )
Ja...hier in München liegt Schnee und es ist klirrend kalt....für mich kein ideales Bikewetter! Gibt aber sicher genug die sich davon nicht abhalten lassen   

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (23. November 2005)

@sisu:
ich hab´s direkt zum gelben  Laden gebracht, da ich sonst Werktags eh nie tags über zu Hause bin. Ich glaube aber irgendwo schon mal gelesen zu haben, dass die das bike auch direkt abholen - nix genaues weiss ich aber nicht - sorry.


----------



## Sisu (24. November 2005)

@buhmuckel
danke für die Info, werde mich mal direkt an DHL wenden!
ansonsten muß ich halt warten, bis mein Eltern wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sind.

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (3. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> die saison geht vom 1.1 bis zum 31.12 ...



Hi Leute

Hatte leider arbeitstechnisch viel zu tun ... Bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem ES7 SEHR zufrieden   Anfangs dauerte es ein wenig bis ich das Fahrwerk an mich und meine Bedürfnisse angepasst hatte - aber mit Rumbles Tipps & Tricks war auch das zu meistern   

Da bei uns jetzt der erste Schnee liegt wollte ich mal fragen was Ihr da mit Euren Bikes so anstellt? Eingewintert oder noch brav on tour? *fg*

Blick vom Grazer Hausberg  - und wie es dort derzeit aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (5. Dezember 2005)

@Der Strolch
...hatte mich schon gewundert,daß man von dir gar nichts mehr hört  
also ich bin noch bis vor 3 Wochen gefahren...aber mit dem Schnee lasse ich es lieber sein...werde es wohl nächste Woche zu Canyon einschicken zur 1.Inspektion! 
Alternativ gehe ich zur Zeit Laufen oder demnächst wohl auch Skifahren  
Und sobald mein Bike wieder da ist...und nicht gerade Schnee liegt hier in München, werde ich an der Isar fahren...muß mich nur warm einpacken  

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (5. Dezember 2005)

Yeah,
heute Anruf bekommen: mein ES7 geht auf Heimreise.
SPV-Ventil und Zugstufe wurden getauscht - mal sehen  
Die geschätzten 2 Wochen haben genau gepasst  
@Strolch: wenn das Wetter eingermassen passt (kein Regen, >-10°  ), gehe ich am WE wenigstens ein mal auf die Piste. 
Kann bei frischem Schnee richtig Spass machen  
Sonst quäle ich mich und mein RR auf der Rolle


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Dezember 2005)

Also wenn es mit dem Wetter so weitergeht, hab ich bald wieder "bestes" Bike Wetter .... naja - der Schnee ist nach 2 Tagen Regen jedenfalls weg ....

Aber Laufen reizt mich bei dem tollen Wetter auch nicht wirklich :-( Versuch die Zeit mit Volleyball, Rudern und "punschen" zu überbrücken


----------



## rumblefish (6. Dezember 2005)

Tachchen Leutez   ,

schön das Ihr auch noch alle da seid   . Wurde schon richtig langweilig hier.  Also biken ist hier im Taunus ist derzeit für "Fangopackungfans" 1a. Erst Schnee, dann Regen, und jetzt nur noch aufgeweichter Boden. Da hast Du noch nicht mal mehr Lust den Doggy gassi zu führen.

War jetzt erstmal Snowboarden und werde mich mit Laufen, Fitnessstudio und Rudern (wenn's nicht grade schüttet) fithalten.

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## Buhmuckel (12. Dezember 2005)

So, ausgiebig getestet - funzt alles wieder einwandfrei.  
Kein Klackern, kein Wippen  
Das zähe Ansprechverhalten stört mich ab sofort gar nicht mehr, wenn man mal erfahren hat, wie es sich ohne SPV fährt  

PS kleine OT-Frage an die ES7-Gemeinde
Mit welchen Pedalen seid ihr unterwegs?
Überlege von Klickies auf Flats umzusteigen


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchen Pedalen seid ihr unterwegs?
> Überlege von Klickies auf Flats umzusteigen



Shimano PD-M647 und bin 200%ig zufrieden damit. Grade wenn es mal wieder eng wird und Du brauchst einen Notausstieg, zeigen die Teile was sie können. 

Das mit den Flats ist ein Witz, oder   

 Rumble


----------



## markuztirol (13. Dezember 2005)

also ich hab holzfäller truvativ pedale drann (weiß nciht ob ich sie richtig geschreiben habe..... 

ich ibn von klick dingern weggegangen, da im schweren gelände man dich hin und wieder absteigen muss und vor allem sofort sicher und satt im pedal sein muss wenn man den fuß unten hatte.. nd da kann man nicht zeit verlieren mit pedaleinklicken *gg*

so on


----------



## Buhmuckel (13. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Das mit den Flats ist ein Witz, oder
> 
> Rumble



Nee nee, ist kein Witz,
bisher war ich auch ein 100%-Klicker, zumal ich auch aus der RR-Ecke komme.
Sehr effektiv bergauf und beim Downhill megasicherer Stand.
Aber in letzter Zeit fahre ich auch mehr Trail und fange an ein bisschen rumzuhüpfen - die Zahl der blauen Flecke, weil ich eben doch nicht schnell genug aus dem 647 (an sich ein geiles Pedal) komme, steigt.  
@markuztirol: fliegst du nicht aus den Pedalen, wenn es mal richtig flott bergab geht?


----------



## rumblefish (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann mir biken ohne festen Halt auf den Pedalen gar nicht mehr richtig vorstellen. Hab mir an mein altes Hardtail normale Pedalen drangeschraubt um auch mal mit Turnschuhen zu fahren. Dann im Sommer ab in den Biergarten und auf dem Weg zurück wollte ich einen Bordstein "hochhpüfen". Das sah wahrscheinlich echt   aus. 

@Buhmuckel
stell doch mal die 647 auf ganz leichte Auslösungt ein (auf "-" schrauben). Ist dann vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Klickies und Plattform.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Dezember 2005)

Ein Bunnyhop wird korrekterweise eh ohne Klickies gemacht -- man muss sich nur richtig in den Pedalen verkeilen. 
Auf schwierigen Trails ist klick-loses Fahren unerlässlich -- man kommt sonst oft nicht schnell genug von den Pedalen los. 

Ich war lange Zeit ein reiner Klickies-Verfechter, habe jetzt aufm Enduro aber Mischpedale drauf, was die Möglichkeiten definitiv erweitert. (außerdem lebe ich jetzt etwas weniger gefährlich...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (14. Dezember 2005)

Ich seh schon, da hätte ich genausogut fragen können, was besser ist:
Shimano oder SRAM    
Ich werd wohl nicht drum herum kommen, es auszuprobieren.
An meinem alten HT sind noch die 324 dran, wobei ich der Flatseite ausser Eisdiele nicht viel zutraue.
@Flo: welches Mixed hast Du denn?
Werde mir unter den Christbaum ein schönes Flat legen lassen - mal sehen, was ich im Januar bei der Ebucht verhöker


----------



## Sisu (14. Dezember 2005)

@buhmuckel
da das ES7 mein erstes MB ist habe ich für´s erste die Shimano PD-M 324 drangemacht...für alle Fälle....war dann aber doch öfter eingeklickt als ich anfangs dachte!
Selbst bergab am Lago fühlte ich mich sicherer, wenn ich eingeklickt war, und wenn´s dann mal soweit war, daß ich schnell runter mußte  bin ich bis auf 2-3 Mal auch immer rechtzeitig rausgekommen.(waren eh ganz leicht eingestellt)
Bei einem dieser Ausnahmefälle hat sich allerdings das Kettenblatt in mein rechtes Schienbein gebohrt...jetzt habe ich da ein nettes"Kettenblatting"....
mein Freund zieht mich jetzt jedesmal damit auf  
Für nächstes Jahr werde ich mich aber ev. nach was leichterem umsehen.
Ansonsten denke ich es ist ähnlich wie mit dem Sattel....ausprobieren und für sich selbst das passende finden  
Fahre übrigens immer noch mit dem Originalsattel....finde den ganz bequem!  

Sobald ich den Rücksendeschein von Canyon habe, geht mein geliebtes ES7 auch auf Reisen...nach Koblenz.Bei dem Wetter momentan kann ich es gut verschmerzen wenn es 2 Wochen weg ist!
Hoffentlich klappt es bei mir auch so gut wie bei buhmuckel  

Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (14. Dezember 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt habe ich da ein nettes"Kettenblatting"....


Wer weiss, ist nächstes Jahr vielleicht DER Renner   


			
				Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich klappt es bei mir auch so gut wie bei buhmuckel
> 
> Grüße aus München
> Sisu



Na ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Der Tip, die Klickies auf leichte Auslösung einzustellen hat auch seine Tücken....
Mit solch eingestellten Klickies habe ich es geschafft, nach einem Sprung im Noobstyle aus dem Pedal zu rutschen und den Fuss ins Hinterrad zu bekommen:
Schuh im Eimer und Felge derart verzogen, dass ich das Rad nach Hause tragen musste... (an dieser Stelle ein Lob an die Iridium-Felgen, nach 10min Speichenschlüsseleinsatz wieder fast ganz gerade  )
Wenigstens ist der Schuhinhalt heil geblieben


----------



## rumblefish (14. Dezember 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tip, die Klickies auf leichte Auslösung einzustellen hat auch seine Tücken....
> Mit solch eingestellten Klickies habe ich es geschafft, nach einem Sprung im Noobstyle aus dem Pedal zu rutschen und den Fuss ins Hinterrad zu bekommen:
> Schuh im Eimer und Felge derart verzogen, dass ich das Rad nach Hause tragen musste... (an dieser Stelle ein Lob an die Iridium-Felgen, nach 10min Speichenschlüsseleinsatz wieder fast ganz gerade  )
> Wenigstens ist der Schuhinhalt heil geblieben



Und DU willst auf Flats umrüsten


----------



## rumblefish (15. Dezember 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bunnyhop wird korrekterweise eh ohne Klickies gemacht -- man muss sich nur richtig in den Pedalen verkeilen.



Yeah man, you are right   

http://www.flowzone.ch/ride/bunnyhop.php


----------



## markuztirol (15. Dezember 2005)

@buhmuckel

nein .. hatte eigentlch noch kein abrutschen vom pedal .... kommt aber auch auf die schuhe an die man anhat ... hab mal ein paar trecking schuhe zwecks angeschlossener gipfelerklimmung an, ... da war derhaltin den pedalen nicht so gut, da die stifte des pedal (von unten geschraubt, und oben ohne gewinde..somit auch bei zerstörung problemlos tauschbar)   in den profiel lücken des schu waren.... hingegen ein schu mit kaum profiel .. hält wie sau .... und wie bereits erwähnt verkeilt man sich ja mit den fußsohlen und somit klebt das bike an den sohlen


----------



## Trailsucker (5. Januar 2006)

ich bin zu faul mir das alles durchzulesen. wie stellt man die neuen rock shox parts ein?


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zu faul mir das alles durchzulesen. wie stellt man die neuen rock shox parts ein?



Hmm, wäre das nicht "mein" ursprünglicher Fred gewesen, dann hätte ich jetzt wohl meinen Mund gehalten. ABER DAS WAR MEIN FRED: 

Wir haben hier letztes Jahr jede Menge Arbeit und Erfahrung reingelegt und gepostet. Komischerweise hat der auch bis zum neuen Modelljahr nicht an Popularität verloren  Danke an alle Beteiligten, denen ich an dieser Stelle allseits knitterfreie Fahrt wünsche  . Und Du ...... bist zu ????? *FAUL* ???? Dir den auch nur anzusehen  . Abgesehen davon ist dieser Fred für Manitou Federelemente des letztjährigen ES7 ausgelegt. 

Sei einfach froh wenn sich dieses Jahr jemand findet der sich um die rox shox parts kümmert. Und seh das nicht als selbstverständlich an. 

By the way : RTFM  

Greets 
Rumble


----------



## Quellekatalog (5. Januar 2006)

@ Biker-2005, kauf die das Mountainbike-Magazin vom Januar (01/2006), da steht eine Anleitung fÃ¼r Gabel und DÃ¤mpfersetup von Rock Shox Komponenten drinnen. 

Ansonsten findest im Net auch Hife fÃ¼r Federgabelsetups. zB in meiner Galerie  (ist etwas Ã¤lter, hilft dir aber sicher trotzdem, wobei beim MB-Magazin vom JÃ¤nner natÃ¼rlich explizit auf Rock Shox eingegangen wird -> mein Rat an dich: kaufen, die â¬ 3,80 sollte dir ein gutes Setup wert sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (5. Januar 2006)

Jedes Jahr neue Dämpfer. Erst RockShox, dann Manitou, dann Fox und jetzt auf einmal wieder Rockshox. Wo soll das denn hinführen?
Waren die Fox RP3 Dämpfer denn so beschissen, dass sie nur noch an die RC's kommen?


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Jahr neue Dämpfer. Erst RockShox, dann Manitou, dann Fox und jetzt auf einmal wieder Rockshox. Wo soll das denn hinführen?
> Waren die Fox RP3 Dämpfer denn so beschissen, dass sie nur noch an die RC's kommen?



Scheinbar nicht, sonst würden sie nicht in den RCs und Spectrals drinnen sein! (das wird nicht nicht mit 's geschrieben --> CDs und nicht CD's, nichts für ungut)


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Scheinbar doch, sonst wären sie ja an den XCs und ESen.


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Januar 2006)

das kann doch kein deutscher wissen^^(so wie er mit der falschen verwendung des apostrophs bearbeitet wird hat er gar keine andere chance)

danke Quellekatalog. ich werd sie mir kaufen


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Gibt es jetzt für Biker-2005 auch ne Tracht Prügel wegen Plenkens, notorischer Kleinschreiberei und komplett merkbefreiter Zeichensetzung?


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jetzt für Biker-2005 auch ne Tracht Prügel wegen Plenkens, notorischer Kleinschreiberei und komplett merkbefreiter Zeichensetzung?



Nichts für ungut, aber das mit dem Apostroph geht mir einfach auf die Nerven und ich denke ihr schreibt es ja nicht absichtlich falsch, soll auch nur ein Hinweis sein, keine Beleidigung oder dergleichen (sollte dies so aufgefasst worden sein, dann tut es mir Leid).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (6. Januar 2006)

sry xc4lover aber ich hab mir das so angewöhnt. ich setze grundsätzlichn nur . und ?. keine komata und sonstige zeichen. wenn dir meine interpunktion aufstößt kann ich mich nur entschuldigen und dich aber leider darauf hinweisen dass du sie auch weiterhin ertragen musst weil ich garantiert nichts daran ändere.


----------



## Christian_74 (6. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich beeinträchtig es dich auch, weil auf dieser Weise viele User deine Beiträge gar nicht lesen und dem entsprechend auch keine Antwort kommen wird.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich beeinträchtig es dich auch, weil auf dieser Weise viele User deine Beiträge gar nicht lesen und dem entsprechend auch keine Antwort kommen wird.



Stimmt, da es die Lesbarkeit absolut ruiniert.


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Nicht nur die Lesbarkeit. Ich weiß nämlich garnicht was Biker-2005 überhaupt
zum Audruck bringen wollte.


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zu faul mir das alles durchzulesen. wie stellt man die neuen rock shox parts ein?



Finde es doch selber raus! 
Ich bin nämlich zu faul das alles zu schreiben
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Januar 2006)

ihr versteht meine posts nicht? bei dreieinhalb wörtern pro post? und das soll an der kleinschreibung und fehlenden satzzeichen liegen? dann muss ich mich wirklich für den fehlenden punkt am ende entschuldigen. ohne den könnt ihr ja wirklich nichts verstehen^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr versteht meine posts nicht? bei dreieinhalb wörtern pro post? und das soll an der kleinschreibung und fehlenden satzzeichen liegen? dann muss ich mich wirklich für den fehlenden punkt am ende entschuldigen. ohne den könnt ihr ja wirklich nichts verstehen



VERSTEHEN schon, nur ist dein Geschreibsel halt lästiger zu lesen...

Wo liegt dein Problem? Warum nicht etwas mehr Stil? 
Bist du gar stolz darauf, dich nicht ordentlich auszudrücken (oder gar: ausdrücken zu können)?

Woher kommt's eigentlich, dass ein großer Teil jener, denen es an sauberem Stil und/oder Rechtschreibkenntnissen mangelt, Geburtsdaten von 1988/1989 usw. haben? PISA lässt grüßen...


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Januar 2006)

ich drücke mich unsauber aus? hmm. das tut mir leid. ich hab bloß keine ungereimtheiten entdecken können. vll hab ich halt die satzstruktur erahnen können, weil ich den satz geschrieben hab.

was war ungenau?

is es so kompliziert mich zu verstehen. wenn ja tuts mir leid. das wär dann wirklich kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Buhmuckel (7. Januar 2006)

So, dass es hier mal klar ist:
das hier ist UNSER Fred 
Und "UNSER" sind alle ES7 05` Fahrer, die sich auf Rumbles Initiative zum fruchtbaren, gegenseitigen Meinungsaustausch hier treffen, an dem sich hier jeder beteiligen darf. Was da gerade jetzt daraus wird, find ich Shai§§e.
Also streitet Euch anderswo und lass den Fred hier in Ruhe, bevor hier ein Mod den noch schliesst. Amen.
PS ist mir ka***gal, ob mein Satzbau korrekt ist 


Back 2 the Topic
Meine Erfahrungen mit Flats (Topic?    )
Uphill: Mist, allein das Gewicht von fast 1kg spricht dagegen
Downhill: so lala, noch ganz guter Halt, aber nicht so gut wie Klickies, in schnellen Kurven beim Driften bessere Kontrolle, schnelle Sprünge aber unsicherer
Trails: einfach genial, Fuss raus oder rein ist hier keine Frage und trotzdem ausreichend Grip für gute Radkontrolle
Mein Fazit: Uphill Klickies, Downhill egal und Trails Flats   
Gruss an alle ES7-Fahrer,
Buhmuckel


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2006)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit: Uphill Klickies, Downhill egal und Trails Flats



Genau, sowas wie in meiner Signatur zum Beispiel... 
Bergauf eingeklickt, 
bergab entweder andere Schuhe anziehen (ideal)
oder mit der Fußmitte auf's Pedal stellen, was auch ganz gut funktioniert. 

...hat mich schon vor etlichen ungesunden Stürzen bewahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Januar 2006)

Hmm, an meinen 647 habe ich das Problem, mit Cleats an den Schuhen eben doch unbemerkt wieder eizuklicken, was auf den Trails die unnachahmlichen Imstehenumfaller zur Erheiterung aller Beteiligten zur Folge hat 
Hast Du da kein Problem?
Auflagefläche und Grip mit den Pins sehen ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2006)

Grip an den Pins ist phänomenal gut -- sind ja echte Madenschrauben-Pins wie sie auch an Flatpedals verwendet werden. 
Versehentlich bin ich noch nie eingeklickt, stehe ja dann mit der FußMITTE am Pedal!
(auf längeren schwierigen Trails wechsle ich aber sowieso auf alte Skateschuhe)


----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Januar 2006)

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.
Mit der Fussmitte kann ich aber nicht aufs Pedal, weil ich sonst mit dem Vorderrad an meinen Schuhspitzen hängenbleibe, obwohl ich nur Grösse 43 habe   (jaja, es musste halt ein S-Rahmen sein)
Na einen Haken müssen die Pedale ja haben, sonst würdest Du sie ja nicht verkloppen


----------



## rumblefish (9. Januar 2006)

@Buhmuckel
hoffe mein letztes Posting kam nicht falsch rüber. Selbstverständlich ist das UNSER Fred. Danke auch für das rechtzeitige Einschreiten, bevor das hier völlig ins Klo geht  

@Flohimschnee
die Pedale sehen ja richtig stabil aus  . Hast Du die zufällig mal auf die Waage gelegt 

 Rumble (dem es ars..kalt ist)


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Flohimschnee
> die Pedale sehen ja richtig stabil aus  . Hast Du die zufällig mal auf die Waage gelegt



Ja, habe ich -- 550g, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. Januar 2006)

sogar nur 495 g


----------



## Buhmuckel (9. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Buhmuckel
> hoffe mein letztes Posting kam nicht falsch rüber. Selbstverständlich ist das UNSER Fred. Danke auch für das rechtzeitige Einschreiten, bevor das hier völlig ins Klo geht




Gar kein Thema - schliesslich hast Du die meiste Arbeit in den Fred gesteckt      



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Rumble (dem es ars..kalt ist)


Hab mir am WE bei der Kälte auf dem Rad eine knackige Bindehautentzündung geholt - mind. 1 Woche kein Bike


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2006)

Hab mir am WE bei der Kälte auf dem Rad eine knackige Bindehautentzündung geholt - mind. 1 Woche kein Bike [/QUOTE]

Mit Brille wär das nicht passiert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> sogar nur 495 g


Ja stimmt, die sind ja eig. relativ leicht, danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (10. Januar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir am WE bei der Kälte auf dem Rad eine knackige Bindehautentzündung geholt - mind. 1 Woche kein Bike



Mit Brille wär das nicht passiert.
Gruß
Schappi[/QUOTE]


..... ich hatte Brille auf......


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2006)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Brille wär das nicht passiert.
> Gruß
> Schappi




..... ich hatte Brille auf......  [/QUOTE]

dann musst du der brutalen Warheit ins entzündete Auge sehen:
Du bist ein Weichei und nicht für Winterbiken gemacht.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Trailsucker (10. Januar 2006)

was hat denn das mit weichei zu tun?


----------



## Buhmuckel (10. Januar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ich hatte Brille auf......





			
				schappi schrieb:
			
		

> dann musst du der brutalen Warheit ins entzündete Auge sehen:
> Du bist ein Weichei und nicht für Winterbiken gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ist ja gut ist ja gut - muss ich wieder auf die Rolle.
Mann ist das ätzend langweilig


----------



## DerStrolch (3. Februar 2006)

Ich lebe noch ;-)

hab jetzt das eine oder andere Erlebins mit der weißen Pracht hinter mir   und mir Spikes besorgt  Ist echt  wenn Dir in den Kurven auf vereisten Forstwegen das Vorderrad weggeht  






Werd die Dinger morgen mal austesten  

Mit dem Bike bin ich nach wie vor mehr als zufrieden und bereue meine Wahl keinesfalls  Das Einzige was ich "reparieren" musste war der Steuersatz der locker wurde/war ....

Meiner Meinung nach ein "nice to have" wäre ein Dämpfer mit LockOut - ich kann aber ohne auch gut leben. Hab mir jetzt auch die Nobby Nics geordert - bin bis jetzt mit den Contis unterwegs gewesen. Sind im Schnee nicht berauschend  

Wenn es trockener wird, werd ich mir mal die SPV Volumenschraube vornehmen. Die ist bsi jetzt noch im Originalzustand.

Der Strolch


----------



## Bayker (3. Februar 2006)

geile sache mit den spikes. 

aba die kosten auch ordentlich was. 

was haste für die schlappen bezahlt? naja hier liegt meist nich so viel schnee um die spikes aufzuziehen, aba die dinger ham bestimmt super grip. 

wie is das denn mitm abrieb? 

wie lange halten die Stahl-Pinns? 

achja und wie isses mitm driften???????? 

der Bayker .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (4. Februar 2006)

Also wie gesagt .. hab die Dinger erst gestern montiert ....

Preis ist gar nich sooo arg - schau mal HIER. In den MTB Foren steht wie die Jungs die selber machen - nur ein Wochenende pro Mantel opfern ist mir die Sache nicht wert  

Grip werden die ordentlich haben  kann ich heute nachmittag posten. Driften wird sichen auch gehen  Rausstehen tun die Dinger nur minimal - sonst hättest auf den eis- bzw. schneefreien Passagen große Probs  . Siehe HIER


----------



## Bayker (4. Februar 2006)

aha. klingt geil. WÜNSCH DIR VIEL SPAß. 


ich will auch raus. aba naja ohne nen vernünftiges bike macht das kein spaß.


 ich werd meine alten bikes ma wieda auf vordermann bringen.

 nen bischen  driften und fahrtechnik üben.


----------



## DerStrolch (5. Februar 2006)

Brr - seit gestern total verkühlt *hatschiiii* also nyx mit spikes testen :-(

Frage:
Wenn ich die gabel absenke um besser bergauf fahren zu können - hab ich das gefühl das ich gegen eine wand fahre. ändert sich die geometrie so krass das das so ein mega unterschied ist. fallt mir immer wieder auf wenn ich es mache - fahr dann fast lieber unabgesenkt den berg hoch .....


----------



## Black Raider (5. Februar 2006)

Genau das gleiche habe ich auch immer gemerkt, hab in bikeshops gefragt was da los ist, hat mir aber keiner erklären können.
Hab deswegen meine Federgabel nie abgesenkt zum bergauffahren für längere Strecken.
Falls jemand weiß was da passiert wenn man die Gabel absenkt bitte Nachhilfe geben!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht solltet ihr die Gabel nicht komplett absenken, sondern nur bis auf Race-Gabel-Niveau? (~ 80mm)
Mein ES6 geht zumindest mit 90mm deutlich besser bergauf als mit 130mm...


----------



## DerStrolch (5. Februar 2006)

Hi Flo,

werd das bei der nexten bergpartie versuchen


----------



## rumblefish (6. Februar 2006)

Moinsen Jungx,

@Strolch
poste auf jeden Fall mal wie es sich mit den Spikes fahren lässt. Bei mir sind derzeit so viele Wege zugeschneit und/oder vereist, so das vernünftiges Biken nicht drin ist. 

Was das bergauffahren betrifft, empfinde ich die völlig abgesenkte Gabelposition als sehr angenehm. Aber wie Flo schon sagte, solltest Du das einfach mal mit 80-90mm ausprobieren.  

tschöö
rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Februar 2006)

Hab mir die Spike Dinger aus genau diesem Grund gekauft   War jetzt mal Biken, musst 2 mal absteigen und schieben   weil mit dem Bike nyx mehr gint - war aber auch zu Fuß höllisch rutischig  

Außerdem sind die meisten Wald- und Berg"straßen" eher schattig und somit erst recht spät eisfrei. Und da ich doch bald wieder ordentlich biken will  

Sobald ich die Feierabendrunde mit den Dingern gedreht hab kann ich Dir sagen wie gut die Spikes halten. Ist ja die Runde auf der ich hängen blieb ....


----------



## Schluckspecht (6. Februar 2006)

servus,

ganz kleine frage zum pearl 3.3-dämpfer bei den es-modellen: machen eure dämpfer beim einfedern auch so ein pfffft-ähnliches geräusch. luftdicht ist er wohl. das habe ich jetzt bei 2 von den dingern beobachtet.

bin zwar bisher nur durchs zimmer geheizt  , also eingefahren ist der dämpfer noch nicht....

machen das eure auch? dieses pffft?´!


----------



## rumblefish (7. Februar 2006)

@Schluckspecht

der Threat hier hat sich gut gehalten und war ursprüglich für die ES7 Fahrer von 2005 gedacht, die den Manitou Swinger 3 Way und die Minute 3 IT verbaut haben.

Allerdings hat sich hier so etwas wie eine Eigendynamik entwickelt, die auch nahezu alles rund um das ES7 behandelt. Deshalb hoffe ich doch schwer das nicht ein übereifriger Mod  den Fred so schnell closen wird. 

 Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

@Schluckspecht:

Hier sollst du rein  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200471

Da nicht nur ES7er den Peal haben sollten wir eine grosse Familie werden


----------



## Schluckspecht (7. Februar 2006)

ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt. bin also mit meinem buchstabensalat auf den von wuudi gezeigten link umgezogen. nix für ungut.....

euer Schluckspecht


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Spätestens am Freitag kriegst du Feedback von mir


----------



## Sisu (7. Februar 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Brr - seit gestern total verkühlt *hatschiiii* also nyx mit spikes testen :-(
> 
> Frage:
> Wenn ich die gabel absenke um besser bergauf fahren zu können - hab ich das gefühl das ich gegen eine wand fahre. ändert sich die geometrie so krass das das so ein mega unterschied ist. fallt mir immer wieder auf wenn ich es mache - fahr dann fast lieber unabgesenkt den berg hoch .....



@DerStrolch
schön, daß es dich auch noch gibt!
Also ich empfinde es eher als sehr angenehm, daß sich die Gabel so weit absenken läßt!
ich hatte einmal ganz vergessen die Gabel abzusenken...und wunderte mich wieso es so zäh rauf geht....bis mich mein Freund darauf aufmerksam machte, daß ja meine Gabel noch voll ausgefedert ist!
Kaum hatte ich sie abgesenkt(und zwar je steiler der Weg...desto mehr senke ich ab!)
-schon ging´s viel leichter! 

Habe mein Bike inzwischen auch wieder zurück(1.Inspektion):
Die Gabel wurde zu Manitou eingeschickt, da meine SPV-Kammer undicht war...ansonsten alles tiptop...habe jetzt sogar noch einen Satz Shimano-SS
erhalten(den 1.Satz hatten dir mir geschickt, als ich mein Bike gerade zur Post gebracht hatte!)   
Also ich bin auch noch 100% zufrieden mit meinem ES7...und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich es auch nicht gegen ein ´o6 Modell eintauschen! 

Mein Freund will sich jetzt auch eines ordern...ist aber noch recht unentschlossen ob nun ES7, ESX8 oder XC8!
Er meinte wenn noch eines der Bikes  mit IT ausgestattet wäre(so wie meines)...dann würde er sofort das nehmen! 

Ich habe auch die NN mit 2,4 daheim....aber bei der Witterung momentan konnte ich sie noch nicht testen!

Schön daß es diesen Thread noch gibt! 

verschneite Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## Buhmuckel (7. Februar 2006)

Ich muss mich Sisu anschliessen - am besten fährt sich für mich die Gabel bergauf im ganz abgesenkten Zustand - einfach genial, was man da noch hochkommt. Habe damit die Vereinsinterne uphill-Meisterschaft gewonnen (immer steiler bis nix mehr geht)    
Die einzige Wand ich uphill verspüre, steckt in meinen speckigen Beinen.
Herr, lass Frühling werden.
PS komme mit meinem Kilo Flat sehr gut zurecht bis jetzt


----------



## rumblefish (7. Februar 2006)

Hey, da kommen ja alle mal wieder an den Start 

Auch ich bereue bis heute keine einzige Sekunde die ES7 Entscheidung, und das IT ist meiner Meinung nach die absolute Top Erfindung im Gabelbau. Bergauf abgesenkt, und bergab je nach Bedarf und Strecke on-the-fly verstellt  

cheers 
Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (8. Februar 2006)

Soda - die erste Testfahrt mit den Spikes hinter  mir  und ich sag Euch, das ist GEIL  Grip as Grip can *Fg*

Die Strecke die ich letzte Woche gefahren bin ist heute, aufgrund der hohen Temp tagsüber und der doch noch sehr kühlen Nächte sehr vereist. Dennoch kam ich ohne Hängenbleiben rauf  Im tiefen Schnee der neben der vereisten "Fahrrinnen" ist, ist gleich "toll" zu fahren wie mit normalen Reifen. Aber auf Eis und festgefahrenen Schnee gehts fast wie im Sommer ....

Und auf Asphalt/Schotter surrt es sehr nett *hehe* - also ich kann die Spikes jedem/jeder die auch im Winter Biken will und nicht so auf die Rutscherei steh wärmstens empfehlen.

PS: Hab grad die "Abenteuer Alpencross" DVD bekommen die ich mir jetzt reinziehe. Hab so was im Sommer vor  Falls ich den innerer Schweinehund oft genug überwinden kann


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Februar 2006)

damit der Thread nicht auf die 2. Seite verschwinder schreib ich wieder mal was *hehe*

hab heute meine Nobby Nic (26x2.40) bekommen  Hat die von Euch wer drauf? Wenn ja - wie zufrieden seits denn damit?

Gehört ja irgendwie auch zum fahrwerk unserer Es7


----------



## Sisu (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,
habe mir die NN 2,4 schon letztes Jahr im November bei H & S sehr günstig geordert! Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu sie zu testen (witterungsbedingt...und dann war mein Bike ja ca 4 Wochen bei Canyon in Koblenz zur 1.Inspektion...Federgabel zu Manitou eingeschickt...naja...momentan geht nur skifahren oder laufen)!

Sie machen aber einen sehr guten Eindruck! Und was man so hört, scheinen die wirklich super zu sein (leicht, mit gutem Grip und relativ pannensicher).

Wird sich zeigen!....Hoffentlich geht der blöde Schnee bald weg...zumindest in der Stadt braucht den kein Mensch! oder?

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (14. Februar 2006)

Hurra, das Wetter wird besser - endlich wieder biken. Allerdings nehmen Fahrrad putzen und Wäsche waschen anschliessend genau so viel Zeit in Anspruch. 
Ich bin immer wieder über das IT begeistert - es gibt nix besseres 
Sehr gespannt bin ich auf Eure NN-Fahrberichte. Den dicken Albert habe ich hinten jetzt runtergenudelt - da steht was neues an, wobei ich bisher sehr zufrieden mit den FA bin.
Buhmuckel


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Februar 2006)

@Sisu
was hast denn für die NN gelöhnt wenn ich fragen darf?

Also mir gefällt der Schnee / Eis - hab ja Spikes *fg* Wer heuer so Gott will eine TransAlp machen ....


----------



## Sisu (15. Februar 2006)

@DerStrolch
die NN mit 2,4 haben im November 27.50  pro Stück gekostet +Versandkosten( bei H & S )
Woanders hatte ich die zu der Zeit noch nicht gesehen, und mir erscheinte der Preis ganz günstig!

zum Skifahren ist der Schnee auch  , aber Biken macht mir mehr Spaß ohne! Jeder wie er´s  mag

Schöne Grüsse aus München
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Februar 2006)

Soda.. jetzt nachdem der Schnee ja langsam aber sicher schwindet (bei uns jedenfalls) wollte ich fragen ob ihr schon die ersten Schlammschlachten hinter Euch habt?


----------



## rumblefish (20. Februar 2006)

Lass mich blos in Ruhe  . Nachdem ich mich jetzt wegen Hochwasser nicht mehr im Ruderboot fitmachen kann, testete ich das Biken wieder an. 

Leider war noch nicht alles Eis geschmolzen. Denke aber bis Ende der Woche dürften die schlimmsten Prellungen und blaue Flecken wieder weg sein. Wie ich trotz Shockblades aussah, willst Du ganz ganz sicher nicht wissen . Glaub mein ES wiegt jetzt locker 17 kg, ist aber durch die Lehmschicht gut geschützt, hehe.


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Februar 2006)

@rumble

konserviert nennt man das - wie eine moorleiche *ggg* bist denn so krass oder so oft gestürzt? *fg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (28. Februar 2006)

Moinsen Leutez,

@Strolch
irR steige ich immer etwas heftig vom Bike ab  

Back to the roots, und nach fast 9 Monaten nach Eröffnung des Freds habe ich entweder zuviel  , oder begreif das alles nicht so richtig. Duch die allgemeine 2006er Hysterie hab ich auch mal wieder nachgedacht  .

1.) Bei der ES7 (2005) Minute3 ist das goldene Tauchrohr 145mm ausgefedert. Angegeben sind 130mm Federweg.

2.) Wenn ich bei meiner Einstellung aufsitze, sackt das Teil um 33mm ein, sprich 25% SAG. Dann schaut das Tauchrohr also noch etwa 112mm raus !

3.) Wenn ich die Gabel mit IT im Stand völlig absenke, habe ich noch 67mm an Federweg (ohne Belastung gemessen) 

4.) Setzte ich mich jetzt drauf, geht die Gabel auf "Block" und bleibt bei 34mm "stehen".

5.) Wenn ich das alles ausrechne (145mm-34mm) komme ich auf einen Hub von 111mm.

Mich würde es echt mal interessieren ob ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler (Messungsfehler) habe, oder ob sich das mit Euren Erfahrungen deckt.

Euer Rumble


----------



## Raoul Duke (28. Februar 2006)

Moin Rumle,

federt deine Gabel auch nicht mehr wenn du sie auf 34mm absenkst oder kannst du sie einfach nur nicht weiter versenken?  

LG
Sascha


----------



## rumblefish (28. Februar 2006)

Also wenn ich das hier so sagen kann  ist bei etwa 34mm Ende der Fahnenstange und das Teil schlägt auf Block. Dann hätte ich aber gerne mal eine Erklärung wo die 19mm Federweg sind ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es echt mal interessieren ob ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler (Messungsfehler) habe, oder ob sich das mit Euren Erfahrungen deckt.


Mach dir's einfacher: lass einfach die Luft ab und drück die Gabel ganz zusammen -- dann hast du den tatsächlichen Maximalfederweg ohne die Gefahr von Mess-/Rechenfehlern.


----------



## rumblefish (28. Februar 2006)

Das werde ich auch ganz bestimmt machen, war nur letzte Nacht etwas zu kalt in der Garage  . Aber irgendwie bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das ich das Teil nicht auf 10mm runterkriege. Und wenn nicht, dann möchte ich hier aber gerne eine Erklärung haben. Nicht das ich unzufrieden bin, im Gegenteil, aber wo 130mm angegeben sind, da müssen dann auch 130mm drin sein  . 

Hat jemand so eine Messung schon mal mit der FOX gemacht ?. 

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (28. Februar 2006)

Erstmal Entwarnung wegen dem Federweg. Ich habe grade in meiner Gallerie (auf Seite5) ein "altes" Foto gefunden ("Manitou abgesenkt") auf der an den Dreckspuren zu sehen ist das die Gabel bis auf 1-1,5cm einfedern kann. Das Bild ist entstanden als ich die Gabel noch mit zu wenig Druck für mein Gewicht befeuert hatte.

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen wie ich Fotos hier einfügen kann die grösser als 70kb sind ?. Früher hatte ich damit keine Probleme. 

Mit dem für mein Gewicht richtigen Druck bekomme ich die Gabel jetzt bis maximal ca.30-34mm runter. Demnach wäre mein nutzbarer Federweg "nur" 110-115mm . 

Dummerweise schneit es hier wieder wie blöd und daher fällt Praxistest vorerst aus. Ich bind mir demnächst ein Gummiband ums Tauchrohr und mach ein paar Drops. Das werden wir ja noch sehen wie weit das Teil in die Knie gehen wird


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand so eine Messung schon mal mit der FOX gemacht ?


Ja ich -- waren 130mm. (oder 131 oder 129 -- irgendwas in dem Bereich)




			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem für mein Gewicht richtigen Druck bekomme ich die Gabel jetzt bis maximal ca.30-34mm runter.


Hmm, dann ist's vielleicht nicht der richtige...  (--> " 'korrekten' Sag einstellen" ist ja auch nur eine Näherung)

--> gib einen Kabelbinder auf ein Standrohr, etwas Luft raus und lass sie mal durchschlagen --> dann weißt du auch, woran du bist.
(Hmm, wenn ich mich so an die div. Heft-Messungen erinnere, waren die Luft-Minutes immer eher bei 125mm, die aktuelle Minute 2 sogar nur bei 123mm)


Ich stimme meine Gabeln so ab, dass sie bei größter Belastung _knapp nicht_ durchschlagen. 
(...überlege aber derzeit, ob ich die TALAS nicht so abstimmen "dürfte", dass sie hin und wieder durchschlägt. Zumindest mit - natürlich robusteren - Freeridegabeln wird das ja durchaus so gemacht)


----------



## rumblefish (1. März 2006)

Danke Flo, leider sprichst Du das aus was ich mir auch seit gestern denke. Dann heisst es wohl mal wieder fröhlich ausprobieren bis ich den richtigen Luftdruck für mich finde . Aber da warte ich erstmal auf gescheite Temperaturen. Hier schneits schon wieder bei -2 Grad. Will endlich Frühling


----------



## Sisu (2. März 2006)

Will auch endlich, daß Frühling wird.
Schnee hatten wir jetzt lange genug!
und jetzt soll schon wieder neuer Schnee kommen.....ich mag nicht mehr!


----------



## rumblefish (2. März 2006)

So langsam reicht mir das hier aber auch. Ich schaue grade aus dem Fenster einem netten Schneesturm zu. Und anstatt meine Gabel neu abzustimmen hab ich mir aus Frust letzte Nacht auch noch ein neues Snowboard bestellt   

Ich glaub ich würde die Krise bekommen wenn ich erst dieses Jahr ein Canyon bestellt hätte. Hast das Bike und kannst Schneeschippen gehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (3. März 2006)

und es schneit und schneit und schneit!

     

Mein Budget zum Skifahren ist auch schon erschöpft. 

Am Besten auswandern....aber wohin?
Da wo es ganzjährig schön ist, kann man wieder nicht skifahren und Jobs findet man dort auch schwer!

Hoffentlich wird wenigstens der Sommer dieses Jahr besser , als letztes! 


Grosser Seufzer


Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Hmm, hier scheint die Sonne ... Soll ich mal ein Bild machen ?


----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

genau wir machen jetzt ma ne session was wir sehen wenn wir aus dem fenster schauen


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2006)

Schnee.

Genauer gesagt Matsch!

Ich bin in Mittelfranken. 
Da schneit es kaum. 
Und wenn's mal schneit (so wie jetzt), dann bleibt nix liegen. 
Und wenn doch was liegen bleibt, dann taut es innerhalb 30 min wieder zu Matsch.
Mittelfranken ist irgendwie Mist. Berge gibt's auch keine...

Wie fährt sich der Albert im Matsch? Hat jemand Erfahrung?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, alle anderen Forumsbewohner haben Schnee oder Sonne, ausser mir (und Wern). Ich (Wir) habe(n) Matsch!  

Und Feierabend!

Wuudi: 
Wie sind eigtl. die Immobilienpreise in Meran? 
Und wie weit ist's zum Lago?

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Bittsche:


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Immopreise: Hoch bis sehr hoch würd ich sagen.

Zum Lago: Wenns "nur" bis Torbole gehn soll sind 1,5h "möglich"


----------



## Bayker (3. März 2006)

@wuudi. geiles pic. will auch da sein und mit meinem ES7 die pisten runter brettern   . 

aba leider geht das net. bin ja in Westfalen  . 

obwohls da auch scike trails gibt .


----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

@didi: keine sorge. ich komm aus unterfranken und bei uns schneits wie sau. und laut wetterbericht zieht das ganze ostwärts. also zu euch. 

@wuudi: wie setzt man so ein bild ein??


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Klickst auf Grafik einfügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

hmm. aus der gallerie geht das nich oder irre ich mich da. die photos müssen woanders stehen


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> @wuudi. geiles pic. will auch da sein und mit meinem ES7 die pisten runter brettern   .
> 
> aba leider geht das net. bin ja in Westfalen  .
> 
> obwohls da auch scike trails gibt .



Kannst ja hinfahren, aber halt: Du hast ja dein ES7 noch gar nicht..!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm. aus der gallerie geht das nich oder irre ich mich da. die photos müssen woanders stehen


Doch.

Bei "Grafik einfügen" musst du ja einen Pfad zum Bild eingeben -- den bekommst du über rechte Maustaste auf's Bild!

...Firefox: "Grafikadresse kopieren"
...Internet Explorer: "Eigenschaften", dann "Adresse (URL)" kopieren.


Die Adresse muss jedenfalls auf *.jpg/*.gif/*.png o.ä. enden!


----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

aber jetzt:





wers in groß haben will schaut in meiner gallerie nach


----------



## rumblefish (3. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Bei "Grafik einfügen" musst du ja einen Pfad zum Bild eingeben -- den bekommst du über rechte Maustaste auf's Bild!



Muss ich doch gleich mal testen ob das geht  





Yeaaahh !!!!!!! Danke auch 

Jetzt renn ich mit dem Fotohandy vor die Tür und schau mal ob ich das Schneechaos einfangen kann


----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

wieso is bei mir das photo nur so klein  
tipp:weils so schlecht is ;-P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (3. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bittsche:



@wuudi
Das ist echt unfair!
München liegt scheinbar wettertechnisch gaaaaaaanz ungünstig! 

Im Juli fahren wir wahrscheinlich auch in deine Gegend 
Da gibt´s ja auch viele Lifte, die Bikes transportieren...wo man dann gaaaaannnz viiiiieeeel bergab fahren kann!   
war vor kurzem ein Bericht in der Bike oder Mountainbike....weiß nicht mehr genau wo.....aber da muss es super sein!  

möchte jetzt auch gerne in Meran sein!

@rumble
du hast wohl auch kein Glück mit dem Wetter,was?


Schöne Grüsse aus dem tief verschneiten München!

Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso is bei mir das photo nur so klein
> tipp:weils so schlecht is ;-P


Weil du die falsche Grafikadresse gewählt hast -- nämlich die vom Thumbnail (= kleines Vorschaufoto) und nicht vom tatsächlichen Foto.

Der richtige Pfad wäre dieser:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSCN06482.jpg


----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

oh gott bin ich doof. danke ok das hätte ich mir denken können


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Hiiiiiilfe wie schaut denn des aus.

Bin gerade von unserer kleinen Tour nach hause gekommen. Leider sind ein paar Fotos verwackelt weil's schon dunkel geworden ist. Aber nichtsdestotrotz gibt's morgen ein paar schöne Bilder ;-)

ok. Ein hab ich gleich:


----------



## loxa789 (3. März 2006)

Hey!
italien ist ja ganz schön,wenn nur die italiener nicht wären.  wuddi ich beneide dich ums schöne wetter.


----------



## Bayker (3. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja hinfahren, aber halt: Du hast ja dein ES7 noch gar nicht..!!


jau das is das problem.    . aba da runterradeln. mal schauen   . hab ja noch keina udo. bin ja bloß 16 jahre jung


----------



## rumblefish (3. März 2006)

SO, JETZT REICHT ES MIR  : 1 1/2 Stunden habe ich dafür gebraucht um grade mal 2 km weit mit dem Auto in richtung Heimat zu kommen. Nix, aber auch gar nix geht hier im Frankfurter Raum mehr   . Konnte grade zurück ins Büro fahren und zum Glück gibs hier im Kühlschrank noch  


ICH WILL FRÜHLING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Nunja, am Sonntag soll ja euer Tief hier ankommen  Hoffentlich regnet's nur ...


----------



## Sisu (5. März 2006)

....München versinkt jetzt völlig im Schnee!

      

60cm Neuschneeeeeeee, da geht definitiv gar nix mehr mit Biken oder Laufen oder Hund Gassi führen   

Da kann man nur entweder den ganzen Tag Schnee schippen oder zu Hause bleiben und vom Frühling und Sommer träumen!   

Servus
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. März 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> 60cm Neuschneeeeeeee, da geht definitiv gar nix mehr mit Biken oder Laufen oder Hund Gassi führen



Freilich geht das... 
A bissl anstrengend ist es halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (5. März 2006)

Krass.....jetzt wissen wir woher du deinen Namen hast! 

Servus
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (5. März 2006)

Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....

Zum Glück hat's hier nur ziemlich gewindet und geregnet. Schnee nur oberhalb 800m


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

@Flo
für so was wurden Snowboards erfunden  

Nachdem am sonnigen Sonntag nun alle Spazierganger die Wege schön platt & glatt gemacht haben, kannst Du halbwegs vernünftiges biken in den nächsten Tagen bei uns völlig vergessen  .


----------



## Wuudi (6. März 2006)

Ich schick euch jetzt besser kein Foto von meiner Umgebung, sonst werd ich noch gesteinigt. 

Jedenfalls scheint heute wieder die Sonne. Einen Tag zu spät leider


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo
> für so was wurden Snowboards erfunden


Ich weiß... 
...die verwende ich ja eh auch...


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Hmm, ich hab "nur" 3 Boards  

Die haben für die nächsten Tage noch mehr Schee angesagt. Wenn das so weitergeht, sind alle ES-würdigen Strecken nicht vor 1-2 Wochen befahrbar


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

Bei uns (Salzkammergut, Österreich -- Dachstein, Krippenstein usw) wäre jetzt wieder _phänomenaler_ Tiefschnee und ich hab keine Zeit, boarden zu gehen vor lauter FH-Stress....


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> [...] keine Zeit, boarden zu gehen vor lauter FH-Stress....



Kenn' ich irgendwoher, aber besser wird's nicht...leider!

 Geh' boarden, solange noch Tiefschnee ist, Du kannst nächstes Semester ein paar Klausuren nachschreiben !!!


----------



## DerStrolch (19. März 2006)

Krippenstein - wann ist denn dort der DownHill?

Ich hab noch meine FreerideBoard und seit 2 Jahren Freeride Ski  ist das GEIL sag ich euch  

Frage:
Hat wer von euch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen Dämpfer mit LockOut ins ES7(05) zu tun? Was haben wir denn da für eine Einbaulänge? Die wird ja bei allen Rahmengrößen die Gleiche sein - oder?

Das wäre etwas das ich mir überlegen würde  oder eben noch mal die Dämpfereinstellung "überarbeiten". Hab jetzt die Spikes gegen die NobbyNics getauscht - erster Eindruck ist super. Rollen gut - Grip werd ich in den nächsten gatschigen Wochen sicher feststellen *hehe*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. März 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Krippenstein - wann ist denn dort der DownHill?


Du meinst den MTB-Snow-DH? Der wurde auf 7./8. April verschoben.


----------



## DerStrolch (20. März 2006)

genau den mein ich ;-)


----------



## DerStrolch (24. März 2006)

I war heute BIKEN - hab ausgeschaut wie SAU - mein ES 7 tuts noch immer *gg*

Zu den Nobby Nics:
Guter Grip, Rollen gut - nur die Selbstreinigung könnt besser sein ;-)

Foto vom Bike folgt heute oder morgen - je nach Lust & Laune (Lust hätt ich immer  ) Wie weit nutzt Ihr den den Dämpfer bei einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt? Ich denk das ich den Winterspeck ausgleichen muss ....


----------



## Sisu (27. März 2006)

@DerStrolch

ich glaube die meisten hier fahren ihren Dämpfer generell auf der 135 mm Einstellung (rumble und Buhmuckel auf jeden Fall)!

Ich fahre momentan wieder mit der normalen(120mm)...werde dies aber je nach Strecke(spätestens am Lago oder in Südtirol)wieder auf die 135 mm umstellen!
Must´einfach mal selbst ausprobieren was dir besser taugt 

Ansonsten an dem Luftdruck habe ich bisher noch nicht viel geändert, da es meiner Meinung nach passte....werde da demnächst aber auch mal etwas rumspielen!

Welche Reifen hattest du den vor den NN´s drauf ?
(und vor den Spikes)
Ich finde die NN mit 2.4 machen einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Viel besser als die Contis!

gruß
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (28. März 2006)

Moinsen Leutez,

meld mich back from snowbording aus les deux alpes. Fazit: Kann echt keinen Schnee mehr sehen  . Anderseits haben die im Franzland wohl da eine echt heftigen Bikepark direkt in les2alpes. Kennt den vielleicht jemand ???. Aber die Kerle sind echt komisch drauf, wollten mir nach einer Aufwärmrunde (little tailwalk on shop frontside  )noch nicht mal mehr ein Skidoo vermieten. Vor dem Snowpark ziehe ich allerdings heftigst den Hut. Kicker, Big Airs, Canyons ....... 

Ich bin echt zu alt für diesen ...............

@Strolch
will auch die NN draufziehen sobald die FA runter sind. Kannst Du mal ein Foto Marke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reinstellen. Das wüd sicher einige hier interressieren


----------



## DerStrolch (28. März 2006)

Wird gemacht Rumble - sobald ich wieder @ Home bin. Sitzt grad irgendwo bei Frankfurt in einer Schulung  

Hatte bis vor die Spikes die Contis drauf - und jetzt eben die Nobby Nics weil mir die Contis nicht gefallen haben *fg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (28. März 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Wird gemacht Rumble - sobald ich wieder @ Home bin. Sitzt grad irgendwo bei Frankfurt in einer Schulung
> 
> Hatte bis vor die Spikes die Contis drauf - und jetzt eben die Nobby Nics weil mir die Contis nicht gefallen haben *fg*



...eben, die Contis sind echt nicht so toll....spätestens letztes Jahr am Lago
hat´s mir endgültig gereicht...habe dann gleich die NN 2,4 bei H&S geordert und vor 2 Wochen aufgezogen 
Die Contis darf jetzt mein Vater runterfahren ...der fährt eh fast nur Forstautobahnen!

Das ESX7, das sich mein Freund bestellt hat trudelt wohl heute oder morgen ein....dann können wir mal einen direkten Vergleich starten(minute 3 vs. Pike und NN vs. FA...etc)!
Bin schon sehr gespannt!

 
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (28. März 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Wird gemacht Rumble - sobald ich wieder @ Home bin. Sitzt grad irgendwo bei Frankfurt in einer Schulung
> 
> Hatte bis vor die Spikes die Contis drauf - und jetzt eben die Nobby Nics weil mir die Contis nicht gefallen haben *fg*



Die Conties gingen auch wirklich gar nicht. Ich habe es immer noch nicht geschafft die fetten Alberts runterzuschrubben (Danke an den Schnee  ). Aber danach wird auf jeden Fall der NN ausprobiert. 

In welchm Kaff bei Frankfurt bist Du denn grade ?.


----------



## DerStrolch (28. März 2006)

Kaff ist gut ;-) (ich hoffe ich trete keinem der in der Gegend wohnt zu nahe *gg*)

Wohnen in Bad Soden und Kurs hab ich bei New Horizons in Eschborn in einem Training


----------



## rumblefish (28. März 2006)

@Strolch
willkommen im schönen Taunus. Und wenn Du aus dem Fenster in die richtige Richtung schaust, dann siehst Du die komischen Hügel in denen ich mein ES quäle  

Hättes ja dein Bike mitbringen können und mit mir ein paar Runden zu drehen  

 Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (29. März 2006)

hmm - bin mit dem Flugzeug da ;-) da wäre das ein bissi blöd .... aber das nexte mal ;-)


----------



## Funthor (29. März 2006)

Hi,

erstmal ein großes Lob an rumblefish für die sehr hilfreiche Einstellanleitung.
Nach aktiven lesen muss ich jetzt doch mal ein paar Fragen los werden, die nicht direkt mit Federweg, aber mit dem ES7 2005, zu tun haben.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Zur Zeit habe ich das Problem das meine Bremsen, beim leichten bremsen extrem laut knarren und quietschen.

Also habe ich bei Magura auf der HP unter FAQ nachgelesen und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:

WAS TUN BEI QUIETSCHPROBLEMEN:
Tipp 3:
Montieren Sie den Schnellspanner Ihres Laufrades immer auf der gegenüberlegenden Seite der Bremszange! 

Hmmm?... Bis jetzt hatte ich den Schnellspannhebel immer auf der Seite der Bremse.
In dem Canyon Katalog 2005 ist beim ES7 in der Tat der Schnellspannhebel nur beim Vorderrad auf der gegenüberlegenden Seite der Bremse.

Weiß jemand noch was auf der Montageanleitung von Canyon stand?
Wie habt Ihr die Schnellspanner montiert?

Noch eine Frage zum Rebound. Ich konnte hier öfters lesen das der Rebound auf fast gestellt wurde. Auf meiner Minute 3:00 gibt es less und more.
Wenn der Rebound in der less Stellung steht federt die Gabel schneller zurück als in der more Stellung. Ich hatte eigentlich diese bei more erwartet. 
Ist das bei Euch auch so?

GrußFunthor


----------



## Didi123 (29. März 2006)

Funthor schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Noch eine Frage zum Rebound. Ich konnte hier öfters lesen das der Rebound auf fast gestellt wurde. Auf meiner Minute 3:00 gibt es less und more.
> Wenn der Rebound in der less Stellung steht federt die Gabel schneller zurück als in der more Stellung. Ich hatte eigentlich diese bei more erwartet.
> Ist das bei Euch auch so?
> 
> GrußFunthor



Ich hab' zwar Null Ahnung vom ES7 und den Gabeln, die daran verbaut werden, aber wenn da steht "more" und "less" in Verbindung mit Rebound (Zugstufe), dann bezieht sich das auf die (Zugstufen-)Dämpfung, und wenn Du "more" Dämpfung hast, dann federt dat Dingen auch langsamer aus.

Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen..., unabhängig davon, welche Gabel.

Mit den Schnellspannern gibt es geteilte Meinungen und auch offizielle Stellungnahmen von Canyon, bzw. Austauschaktionen wegen Temperaturproblemen, da kannst Du mal die SuFu benutzen.

Didi


----------



## rumblefish (29. März 2006)

@Strolch
mach das nächstes mal, ich spiel dann auch den Taunusguide  mit anschliessenden -garten happening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Funthor
hast Du in letzter Zeit irgendwas an der Bremse verändert ?. Neue Bremsbeläge oder so ?. Falls nicht gege ich davon aus das das knarren und quitschen erst jetzt nach vielen gefahrenden KM mit dem ES auftrat. 

Also bei mir waren die Schnellspanner von Canyon aus (hab das Bike dort abgeholt) von Anfang an auf der Bremsseite montiert. Denke irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man die auf der anderen Seite montieren sollte um sich nicht die Finger zu verbrennen, wenn man mal das Rad wechseln sollte.

Probier am besten mal aus ob das mit den andersrum montierten Schnellspannern was bringt. Wenn nicht dann sehen wir weiter  .

Zu dem Rebound:
Ich hatte anfangs auch das Gefühl das die Gabel schneller bei "less" als bei "more" ausfederte. Aber nach ausgiebigen Testen stellte ich fest das es nicht so ist. Sie federt eindeutig schneller auf der "more" Stellung aus.    

@Didi123
Rebound heisst übersetzt Rückprall (oder Rückschlag .....). Und dann würde das bei more Rebound auch mehr Rückschlag bedeuten .....  

so long 
Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (29. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Strolch
> willkommen im schönen Taunus. Und wenn Du aus dem Fenster in die richtige Richtung schaust, dann siehst Du die komischen Hügel in denen ich mein ES quäle
> 
> Hättes ja dein Bike mitbringen können und mit mir ein paar Runden zu drehen
> ...



Hmm - und was ist die richtige Richtung? ;-) Aber wir haben einen 2.ten teil dieser Schulung - mal schauen wann das ist und ob ich mein Bike mit einem Kollegen schon etwas vorher mitschicken kann


----------



## thto (29. März 2006)

wenn ihr es vorher ankündigt komm ich mit, kenne nur einen Weg vom RotenKreuz auf den Feldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (29. März 2006)

@strolch 
irgendwo steht da auf so einem Berg ein komischer Turm rum - Der da: :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also dann beim nächsten mal das ES einpacken, bzw Kollegen mitgeben, und vielleicht ein paar Tage vorher ankündigen . 

@thto 
logisch geben wir Bescheid - glaub die jungxx hier habe noch nie mehr als ein Canyon auf einmal gesehen  . Canyon Treffen im Taunus


----------



## schappi (29. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @strolch
> irgendwo steht da auf so einem Berg ein komischer Turm rum - Der da: :
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würde auch versuchen zu kommen wenn ich rechtzeitig davon erfahre
Gruß and ie ES7er
Schappi


----------



## Funthor (30. März 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde auch versuchen zu kommen wenn ich rechtzeitig davon erfahre
> Gruß and ie ES7er
> Schappi



Dabei  
Ich war im Feb. beruflich in Schmitten und hatte mir noch gedacht hier in der Gegend kann man das ES7 schön ausführen  
Und wenn mein knarren und quitschen der Vorderradbremse nicht weg ist, hört Ihr mich schon weiten kommen.  


@rumblefish
Ich habe an der Bremse nichts geändert. Das Geräusch hört sich an, wie bei einer sehr schwere alten Tür die mind. 100 Jahre nicht mehr geöffnet wurde.
Aber auch nur dann, wenn ich die Bremse leicht betätige. Die Bremse hat noch einen guten Druckpunkt und einen vollen Biß. Ist auch ruhig, wenn ich voll zulange. 
Das tauschen der Schnellspanner hat natürlich nichts gebraucht, nur das ich jetzt nicht mehr so gut an dem Reboundrad dran komme.
Okay, stellt man nicht täglich ein, aber ich denke ich werde es wieder zurück tauschen.

Ein Bekannter sagte mir er hatte auch mal so ein Quitschen, was er durch bearbeiten der Bremsbeläge mit Schmirgelpapier behoben hat. 
Hat da einer Erfahrung mit?

Gruß Funthor


----------



## DerStrolch (30. März 2006)

Also ich hatte so nette Geräusche an meiner Hinterradbremse - allerdings mit den Schnellspannern die ich dann an Canyon retouniert habe  Ich bilde mir ein das durch das Lockerwerden der SS das Hinterrad leicht "schief" drin war und die dieses komische Geräusch verursacht hat.

@Rumble:

2. Teil der Schulung ist 2. + 3. Mai 2006 (afaik) - und da der 1. Mai ein Feiertag ist ..... 

Mal schauen wie es meinem Winterspeck bis dann geht ;-) und was das Wetter sagt. Heute ist es ja da im taunus nicht wirklich soooooo toll


----------



## rumblefish (30. März 2006)

Ich sehe schon, hier geht was  .

Also mir soll das Datum Recht sein. Hab vom 1.-3. Mai noch nichts großartiges vor. Am 1.Mai könnte ich ganztags, am 2.und 3. ab etwa 17.30h. Hab grad mal nachgesehen und Anfang Mai wird es erst gegen 21.00h dunkel, geht also auch noch was. 

Natürlich bin ich auch gerne bereit an 2 Tagen zu fahren . Also dann mal Vorschläge raus und hoffentlich können wir uns auf einen Termin einigen. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre der 1.Mai auch wenn da die Hölle im Taunus los ist. Und am 2. Mai noch 'ne Feierabenrunde für die Leutez, die hier aus der Gegend kommen (bzw Schulungen haben  ). 

Grobe Planung: Treffpunkt in Oberursel an der Hohen Mark. Ist auch der übliche Treffpunkt für die IBC Fahrten. Dann vielleicht 35-40km mit ca. 1000 HM wenns recht ist. Die Route hab ich auch schon grob im Kopf, checkt ja Eure Dämpfer und Bremsen vorher noch .   

Wie hört sich das an ?. Darf natürlich jeder Canyonfahrer mitkommen - glaub die Taunusbuben bekommen die Krise wenn die mehr als 1-2 Canyons auf einmal sehen


----------



## schappi (30. März 2006)

1. mai hört sich gut an, ich glaube da muss ich nicht arbeiten.
habe nur eine Anfahrt von 350 km, also nicht ganz so früh.
Schappi


----------



## DerStrolch (31. März 2006)

Nobby Nic 2,4 im ES7 Hinterbau:









Falls die Bilder zu dunkel/unscharf sind - es war heute morgen vor der Arbeit


----------



## rumblefish (31. März 2006)

@Schappi
keine Sorge, bekommen wir schon hin. Feintuning machen wir dann in KW 16/17  

Strolch, danke für die Fotos. Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens das der NN in den ES Hinterbau problemlos reinpasst und auch genügend Platz hat. Hier nochmal zum Vergleich der Fat Albert 2.35 mit 2/3 Profil.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. März 2006)

Um mir diese Steinschläge an der Schwinge zu ersparen, habe ich mir vorgestern transparentes, UV-beständiges, kräftiges Klebeband besorgt, da der BigBetty ja doch nahe vorbei geht...
...mal sehen, wie's hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Um mir diese Steinschläge an der Schwinge zu ersparen, habe ich mir vorgestern transparentes, UV-beständiges, kräftiges Klebeband besorgt, da der BigBetty ja doch nahe vorbei geht...
> ...mal sehen, wie's hält!



Welches Zeug verwendest Du denn? Kann man das kaufen?
Hab' so was ähnliches mal von einem Bekannten bekommen, als der noch beim Bund (A: Militär) war. Die kleben so was meines Wissens auf die Vorderseite der Rotorblätter bei den Helikoptern. 
Ich hab' das bei meinem Mopped auf dem Tank, damit der vom Reissverschluss an der Jacke nicht so verkrattelt wird.

Leider ist meine Bezugsquelle versiegt, und ich hab' keine Ahnung, wo ich so ein transp. Tape herbekomme...  
Könnte hie und da immer mal wieder ein Stückchen brauchen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. März 2006)

Das habe ich aus dem Baumarkt, Hersteller ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Tesa. (muss aber nochmal daheim nachschauen, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher)


----------



## DerStrolch (31. März 2006)

Steinschlagschutz:

Also entweder fragen wir bei canyon direkt nach was die für eine Folie verwenden/verkleben - oder man geht in den Baumarkt seiner Wahl und holt sich so was von 3M/Scotch und besorgt sich so was:

Oberflächenschutzfolien


----------



## rumblefish (31. März 2006)

Das grösste Problem sehe ich darin das die Folie nicht sehr gut an dieser Stelle angebracht werden kann. Ich habe mich deshalb dazu entschieden lieber alle 4-500km mal das Lackfläschchen zu bemühen.


----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Das grösste Problem sehe ich darin das die Folie nicht sehr gut an dieser Stelle angebracht werden kann. Ich habe mich deshalb dazu entschieden lieber alle 4-500km mal das Lackfläschchen zu bemühen.



Wahrscheinlich ist das der Punkt. Die Folie, die ich auf'm Tank hab', lässt sich eben sehr gut über Rundungen kleben und wirft keine Ecken, wie manche andere Produkte. 
Nur an der Stelle oberhalb des Reifens ist die zur Verfügung stehende Klebefläche recht gering, wahrscheinlich hält's dann echt nicht so gut...


----------



## DerStrolch (31. März 2006)

Hat nicht wirklich was mit der Federung zu tun ... aber was soll ;-)

hab mir einen HAC4 Plus (?) gekauft und versucht diesem auf meinem ES7 zu montieren.

1. Linker Gabelholm ist zuuuuuu weit weg von den Speichen (große Scheibe drauf) -> Empänger wurde darüber montiert.

2. Hab den Empfänger rechts vorne montiert (sieht kacke aus) - hat wer von euch so ein Teil drauf?

3. Noch geht der Schmarrn nicht *argl*

4. wenn ich Zeit und vor allem Lust hab versuch ich da snoch mal  

wäre aber für Tipps & Tricks dankbar ;-)

Aber das das ja an der Federgabel montiert ist - passt es doch *hehe*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (31. März 2006)

an alle schweren ESler: wieviel wiegt ihr und wieviel bar pumpt ihr in den pearl??


----------



## Bayker (31. März 2006)

wie definierst du schwer? ich wieg 75 KG. bei 1,90m. möcht auch gerne wissen wie viel bar ich reinhauen werden muss soll kann darf. wenn das ES7 endlich da is.


----------



## Trailsucker (31. März 2006)

schwer heißt für mich ~90kg.


----------



## Bayker (31. März 2006)

aso. trotzdem wärs für mich sinnvoll zu wissen wie viel bar ihr da so bei circa 75 kg reinhaut.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. April 2006)

Ganz einfach: so, dass ihr etwa 20% Sag habt.


----------



## Bayker (1. April 2006)

okay. thnx. ich werds mir merken und ausprobieren!.


----------



## Buhmuckel (2. April 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Das grösste Problem sehe ich darin das die Folie nicht sehr gut an dieser Stelle angebracht werden kann. Ich habe mich deshalb dazu entschieden lieber alle 4-500km mal das Lackfläschchen zu bemühen.



Folie hält nicht - nachpinseln ist mir zu lästig.
 Jetzt hat´s  halt die weissen Windpocken - was soll´s 

Die Folie ist übrigens von 3M und das beste, was ich bisher probiert habe. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiss ich aber leider nicht mehr - wenn es einer weiss und Bezugsquellen nennen kann, bitte posten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. April 2006)

Ich habe heute geklebt, 
mal sehen, wie lange es hält. Zumindest macht es den Eindruck, lange zu halten...
(sofern man die Stelle nicht mit einem allzustarken Wasserstrahl malträtiert...)

Klebeband ist übrigens "Tesa ExtraPower Transparent, UV-resistant".


----------



## Funthor (11. April 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe schon, hier geht was  .
> 
> Also mir soll das Datum Recht sein. Hab vom 1.-3. Mai noch nichts großartiges vor. Am 1.Mai könnte ich ganztags, am 2.und 3. ab etwa 17.30h. Hab grad mal nachgesehen und Anfang Mai wird es erst gegen 21.00h dunkel, geht also auch noch was.
> 
> :



Hi,

ich bin erstmal raus. Ich werde morgen mein ES7 nach Canyon schicken.
Probleme mit der Gabel:
1. Innerhalb von  2 Wochen ca. 2-3 Bar Druckverlust in beiden Kammern.
2. Der Federweg der über IT eingestellt wird, hält nicht die eingestellte Position. IT-Hebel drücken-> Gabel absenken-> IT-Hebel loslassen und die Gabel kommt  ca. 30mm wieder zurück.
Ich hatte gestern mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter gesprochen, er schickt mir jetzt ein Rückholschein zu und die Gabel wird zu Manitou zur Überprüfung bzw Reparatur geschickt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lang so etwas dauern kann?

Gruß Funthor


----------



## rumblefish (11. April 2006)

Hast Du vielleicht mal nachgefragt ob Du kulanterweise eine Ersatzgabel für die Zeit der Reperatur bekommen könntest ?  .

Das die Gabel nach dem absenken etwas zurückfedert habe ich auch schon immer gehabt. Das ist in etwa der SAG. Sprich: wenn ich die voll absenke dann federt sie etwa 2 cm zurück und wenn ich dann aufsitze ist sie in der gewünschten Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (11. April 2006)

@Funthor
mußte letztes Jahr auch mein ES7 wegen undichter SPV-Kammer der Minute 3 einsenden, habe dann aber auch gleich die 1.Inspektion machen lassen....hat mit Feiertagen, die dazwischen lagen(Weihnachten) ingesamt ca.3-4 Wochen gedauert.

Denke das geht aber auch schneller....wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte es bei Buhmuckel nur 2 Wochen gedauert! 

Ich drück´dir die Daumen, daß du dein Bike schnell wieder hast 

Hier schneit´s schon wieder....ich kann den Schnee echt nicht mehr sehen!  

Schönen Gruß aus München

Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (11. April 2006)

Wem sagst Du das !!!!!!. Hier schneit es zwar nicht aber Frühling ist was anderes. Bin gestern mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auf der Hausrunde unterwegs gewesen. Bei 10 Grad losgefahren und oben auf dem Berg waren es grade mal 3 Grad. Hab mir den ....... abgefroren . 

Nach der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Abfahrt muss ich jetzt aber erstmal ein paar Tage meine Schulter auskurieren. Ich bin mir sicher das dieser  Baum im Herbst noch nicht da stand .......... !!. 
Bike ist zum Glück heil geblieben


----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

Was ist das? Handschuhe?


----------



## Christian_74 (11. April 2006)

Erkältung?


----------



## drei_c (11. April 2006)

Ich glaub rumble meint schlicht und einfach seinen Hund. Wenn dieser komische weisse pixelhaufen auch nur annähernd Ähnlichkeit mit seinem WuffWuff hat, dann mein Beileid.  (P.S: in rumbles gallery kommt der Kläffer besser weg...)


----------



## rumblefish (11. April 2006)




----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

Oops, oh der ist aber nett...!
Also, jedenfalls sieht er nett aus...


----------



## rumblefish (11. April 2006)

Der Flohbeutel ist schuld dran das ich mir ein ES gekauft habe. Mit meinem alten  Hardtail hatte ich gar keine Chance da hinterherzukommen . Ausserdem räumt er immer so schön die Wanderer aus dem Weg  

Mist, draussen schönster Sonnenschein und ich kann nicht biken 
Dabei wollte ich heute eigentlich etwas an der Gabel rumexperimentieren.


----------



## Funthor (11. April 2006)

@Sisu
Ich hoffe Ostern ist nicht = Weihnachten. 3-4 Wochen wäre schön ein sehr hartes Brot.  

Werde wohl mein altes X-Project aktivieren müssen.

@rumblefish
Die Position ändert sich auch wären der Fahrt, ohne den IT-Hebel zu drücken.
Ich hatte auch zu erst an einer Ersatzgabel gedacht, aber da jetzt blad das gute Stück den ersten  hat,
habe ich meinem ES7 die große Jahresinspektion geschenkt. 

Gruß Funthor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (11. April 2006)

Das hört sich in der Tat nach einem freundlichen defekt an. Aber wenn das gute Stück eh zur Inspektion muss, dann hat sich der Weg nach Koblenz wenigstens gelohnt. Mein ES wird übrigens am 27.4. auch 1 Jahr jung


----------



## Sisu (11. April 2006)

@rumble
....Sonnenschein?...Neid    
Den hatten wir hier zuletzt am Samstag...da war ich auch auf den Isartrails unterwegs.....da liegen übrigens viele Bäume im Weg, die letzten Herbst auch noch nicht da waren 
An der Gabel habe ich auch etwas Luft abgelassen....die Einstellung durch Canyon nach der 1.Inspektion erschien mir doch etwas zu hart!
Am Dämpfer habe ich auch noch nicht das ideale Setup gefunden.....aber wird schon noch 

Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, und da will ich biken!
Wehe es schneit nochmal 

@Funthor
wenn du nochmal mit Canyon telefonierst, dann sag einfach das es eilt!
Vielleicht haben die meins damals noch etwas rumstehen lassen, da ich es nicht eilig hatte (bei mir hat ein netter Herr aus der Werkstatt angerufen und gesagt,daß sie die Gabel zu Manitou einschicken muessen!)
Jetzt hätte ich zu dem auch was anderes gesagt 

Bei mir wurde der Dichtungskitt am SPV komplett erneuert....habe dort auch Luft verloren!
Vielleicht ist es bei dir auch undicht?

Wie gesagt, 1.Inspektion haben die dann auch gemacht.....hat alles gepasst!
Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit meinem ES7 und Canyon 

Ach ja- mein ES7 hat erst Anfang Juli seinen 1.Geburtstag! da bin ich voraussichtlich in den Dolomiten und werde ihn gebührend feiern   

Schöne Grüsse aus München(wo vom Frühling noch weit und breit nichts zu sehen ist!)

Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (24. April 2006)

Tach auch mal wieder  ,

komplettes Wochenende Testfahrten im sonnigen Mittelgebirge gemacht und endlich die Dämpfer auf meinen persönlichen Lieblingsgeschack getrimmt. 

Hinten komme ich am besten mit 13mm SAG = 26% zurecht, bei 11 Klicks an der Zugstzufe um Wippen zu vermeiden.

Die Minute 3 habe ich auf 20mm SAG eingestellt was 15% entspricht. Mehr SAG mag ich ganz und gar nicht weil ich sonst ein viel zu schwammiges Gefühl im Vorbau habe.

Die Fat Alberts fahre ich mit 2,5 BAR bei meinen 90 KG Körpergewicht. Das bringt auch nochmal echten Federgenuss  

Und upps, Bremsbeläge hinten waren nach 1.050km, 29.000HM völlig runter. Dazu muss ich natürlich anmerken das ich bergab wegen Doggy  öfter die Bremse ziehen muss.


----------



## rumblefish (24. April 2006)

Und schon wieder ich  ,

wir hatten hier ja kürzlich das Thema eines fröhlichen gemeinsamen Canyontreffen im Taunus. Da ich jemand bin der die Sprüche in die Tat umsetzt wird die Sache natürlich auch durchgezogen. 

Also wer Lust und Laune hat mit mir am Montag, 1. Mai gegen 11.00h von Oberursel, Hohe Mark (Wegbeschreibung gebe ich noch , 15 KM nordwestlich von Frankfurt) zu starten, der gebe bitte Bescheid. Ich hab da so eine nette Strecke im Hirn, die etwa 40-45 km lang ist bei etwa 1000HM. Da hab ich so ziemlich alles reingepackt was Lust und Laune macht. Glaube da könnt Ihr mich bei meiner derzeitigen Bikekondition auch mal richtig  sehen . 

Also ich starte 100% an dem Tag - würde mich riesig freuen andere Canyonbiker als Weggefährten am Start zu haben - wer kommt mit ??? 

 Rumble


----------



## thto (24. April 2006)

hi rumblefish,
wäre dabei aber am 01.mai ist traditionelles bierbollerwagenwandern mit kumpels....


----------



## Funthor (3. Mai 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder ich  ,
> 
> wir hatten hier ja kürzlich das Thema eines fröhlichen gemeinsamen Canyontreffen im Taunus. Da ich jemand bin der die Sprüche in die Tat umsetzt wird die Sache natürlich auch durchgezogen.
> 
> ...



Hi Rumblefish,

wäre gerne mit gekommen aber mein Bike ist immer noch in Koblenz  

Funthor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (3. Mai 2006)

Jaja im Gedanken wart Ihr hoffentlich bei mir als wir uns durch den regendurchweichten Taunus geprügelt haben. Insgesamt waren wir zu fünft mit Canyons unterwegs und haben eine nette Rundfahrt gemacht. 

Aber jetzt scheint hier die Sonne bei über 20 Grad und heute Abend gehts auf den Berggasthof


----------



## DerStrolch (9. Mai 2006)

Soda

hab meine ES7 gestern mal wieder über Stock und Stein gejagdt. Allerdings kam mir die Gabel etwas weich vor ;-) q home also mal Luft tanken ... ist das normal das der Druck beim roten Ventil (welche Kammer das auch immer sein mag) sinkt?

Waren grad mal 5-6 Bar drin - hatte ich aber um sie 10 Bar. Ich muss allerdings zugeben das ich nicht mehr sagen kann wann ich das letzte mal aufgepumpt bzw den druck kontrolliert habe  

wer da jetzt mal mitschreiben  

Bin nach wie vor von der ES7 Anschaffung begeistert ;-) Ist echt sinnvoll investierte Kohle - von der man auch länger was hat


----------



## Sisu (9. Mai 2006)

@Der Strolch
hoffentlich ist nicht auch was an den Luftkammern undicht!
Bei mir tauchte letztes Jahr im Spätherbst auch das Problem auf, daß ich in der SPV-Kammer massiv Luft verloren habe!
Am Bessten nochmal aufpumpen und aufschreiben, und nach jeder..oder jeder 2.Fahrt nochmal nachmessen 

war gestern auch mal wieder auf den Isartrails unterwegs:
macht nach wie vor viel Spaß mit dem ES7...auch die NN 2,4 haben bisher bei jedem Untergrund super gegriffen....viel besser als die ollen Contis!

Mein Freund hat mich auch schon mal auf seinem ESX7 fahren lassen.......tja...wäre wahrscheinlich auch meine Wahl gewesen, hätte ich dieses Jahr bestellt.
Die Pike ist def.steifer als die Minute und gerät selbst dann nicht aus der Spur, wenn man bei hohem Tempo in tiefe Traktorfurchen gerät!
Bergauf bin ich dagegen froh meine Minute soweit absenken zu können, zumindest wenn es anfängt steiler zu werden 
Ansonsten ist das mit der Pike aber auch kein Problem, mann kann sie auch absenken,halt nicht so schnell wie die Minute 
Optisch gefällt mir meines besser, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache!
Ich finde das alte Canyonlogo einfach besser!

Schönen Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (9. Mai 2006)

Tachchen Leutez,

ich hoffe auch das es beim Strolch nicht eine undichte Dichtung ist. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme mit den Federelementen und die Luft hält seit Monaten konstant. 

Die Steifigkeit der Minute könnte in der Tat etwas besser sein. Grade bei vollem Federweg steigt der Adrenalinpegel deutlich an wenn es zur Sache geht . Ich habe aber bisher noch keine Gabel mit gleichen Federweg testen können ob das nicht doch "normal" ist.

Den Fat Albert habe ich hinten jetzt so langsam runter so das es in den nächsten Wochen endlich den NN geben wird. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich den FA vom Vorderrad erstmal nach hinten montiere und nur vorne den NN aufziehe . Ist der Rollwiederstand vom NN deutlich geringer als der vom FA ?.

Gestern hatte ich mal wieder den "Spass" Bremsbeläge einfahren zu dürfen. Zwar nur hinten aber das ist einfach nur  . Also 30x auf 30 km/h und wieder runter. Danach einen steilen Berg mit angezogener Hinterradbremse runter und ich war echt platt wie lange die 160er Louise FR  das mitmachte bis Sie keine Wirkung mehr hatte um die 105 kg (inkl. Bike  ) abzubremsen.  Sehr gut gefallen hat mir auch die sehr linear nachlassende Wirkung der Bremsleistung. Wer da nicht merkt wann sich die Bremse "verabschiedet" sollte besser in den Wanderverein eintreten


----------



## walvis (9. Mai 2006)

Da wir jetzt bei Reifen sind - ich habe an meinem ES standardmaessig den Albert dran - suche aber etwas 'fetteres' welches mehr Sicherheit bei Abfahrten bietet ohne zu schwer zu sein...

Nobby Nic mit 2.4 hert sich ideal an - aber passt der in den ES Rahmen ohne Probleme rein? Habe bisher keine eindeutige Aussage dazu gelesen...


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

NobbyNic ist ok, aber ich der BigBetty hat mich am Gardasee begeistert !

Ok, leicht ist der nicht .


----------



## rumblefish (9. Mai 2006)

@walvis

geh mal auf Seite 12 dieses Threats und schau Dir da die Bilder von DerStrolch an. Er hat die NN mit 2.4 drin und die passen ohne Probleme. Übrigens baut der 2.35 Fat Albert genauso breit wie der 2.4 NN - kannst Du auch auf Seite 12 in einem Posting von mir sehen. 

BigBetty ist natürlich entsprechend fett  aber ich möchte damit auch noch  bergauf kommen


----------



## walvis (9. Mai 2006)

Danke - nur welcher Reifen ist den insgesamt empfehlenswerter - da in London kann ich leider nicht auf den Mountainbike Test zurueckgreifen ... Der NN ist ja laut Bike Workshop 2006 fuer CC ausgelegt... Oder ist das Unsinn?


----------



## thto (9. Mai 2006)

ein leichtgewichtiger freund von mir fährt vorne nobbi nic hinten racing ralph auf seinem storck adrenalin und ist von dieser kombi total begeistert, fährt crosscountry und läß es gerne bergrunter im wald krachen .... schwer zu sagen der albert hat meiner meinung nach schon einen saftigen rollwiderstand !


----------



## walvis (9. Mai 2006)

Habe mich nun mal einfach fuer Nobby 2.4 vorne und hinten entschieden werde das mal ordern - noch ein wenig Schutzfolie auf den Rahmen und Hinterbau dann sollte das klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (9. Mai 2006)

walvis zeig mal ein Foto (hier wegen Schutzfolie)


----------



## walvis (9. Mai 2006)

Werde ich machen sobald die Reifen da sind... Bei der Folie dachte an etwas wie das Bike Shield von http://www.sportscover.cc/ oder aehnliches, muss mal schaun ob ich hier auch was aus dem DIY bekomme...


----------



## rumblefish (9. Mai 2006)

Also zum NN kann ich bisher noch nichts sagen aber für CC scheint der mir etwas arg zu krass  .

Den fetten Albert kann ich sofort weiterempfehlen. Ich habe trotz völlig lebensverneinender Fahrweise es nur 1x geschafft (in 1000 km mit 28tsd HM) den Hinterradreifen platt zu machen. Gripp meiner Meinung nach echt super. Bin auf den NN sehr gespannt ob der dem FA das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## Sisu (10. Mai 2006)

@rumble
...also ich denke schon, zumal er sogar etwas leichter ist als der FA....aber möglicherweise ist das von dem Einsatzbereich und der persönlichen Fahrweise abhängig 
wie gesagt haben mein Freund(ESX7 mit FA) und ich(ES7 mit NN 2,4) mal die Bikes getauscht, und keinen nennenswerten Unterschied feststellen können, allerdings haben wir noch keine Gardaseetrails oder so testen können....kommt aber noch! 

Einige haben wohl in einem anderen Fred gepostet, daß der NN schnell platt ist ...wie gesagt....hängt ev.doch stark davon ab, wie man fährt und was für Schläuche man verwendet!
Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schon Canyon gebeten mit schwerere Schläuche einzubauen,....und bisher ....hatte ich noch keinen Sknakebite o.ä.!

Ev.wäre es für dich wirklich eine gute Lösung,vorne den FA und hinten den NN aufzuziehen?

Schönen Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (10. Mai 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schon Canyon gebeten mit schwerere Schläuche einzubauen,....und bisher ....hatte ich noch keinen Sknakebite o.ä.!
> 
> Ev.wäre es für dich wirklich eine gute Lösung,vorne den FA und hinten den NN aufzuziehen?



Servus Sisu

der FA ist jedenfalls hammermässig pannensicher weil ich den auch noch mit den "light" Schläuchen fahre. Als ich die dicken Schläuche letztes Jahr nachordern wollte war mein Bike grade fertigmontiert . Wie gesagt erst 1 Platten auf 1000km und das mit meinen 90kg fahrfertig.  

Also wenn dann werde ich den FA nach hinten monrtieren und vorne denn NN drauf. Der NN "soll" ja den besseren Grip bieten. 

 aus dem sonnigen Frankfurt


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum NN kann ich bisher noch nichts sagen aber für CC scheint der mir etwas arg zu krass  .


Wieso denn das? Ich würde sagen, das ist der perfekte Reifen dafür! Mehr Grip als ein RR, aber dennoch eher geringer Rollwiderstand.


----------



## rumblefish (10. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn das? Ich würde sagen, das ist der perfekte Reifen dafür! Mehr Grip als ein RR, aber dennoch eher geringer Rollwiderstand.



Wenn NN als CC-Reifen dann aber nur in der schmalen 2.25er Version. Ich meinte eigentlich das 2.4 zu breit für CC ist.


----------



## walvis (10. Mai 2006)

Koennt ihr bitte mal CC definieren - In UK und USA bedeutet Enduro - Marathon und 12h oder 24h Stunden Rennen auf Cross Country Strecken - XC/XC umfasst das komplette Spektrum von allen was Trails einbindet - also auch das deutsche Enduro? - bis auf Downhill und Freeride? Sorry aber bin verwirrt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

CC = Cross Country = XC = Cross Country.

Grundsätzlich: 
Marathon: lange Anstiege über weite Strecken. 
XC/CC: kurze Anstiege, viel bergauf/bergab, i.d.R. auf Rundkursen.

Gefahren wird jeweils mit "harten" Bikes mit 60-100mm Federweg.

Canyon's Bezeichnung der XC-Modelle ist eigentlich irreführend, da sie ja eher Tourenbikes sind.



Enduro bedeutet in den USA Marathon? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln... 
Enduro: eher große Federwege (130-150mm), robuste Ausstattung (Bikegewicht 13-15kg), aggressives Fahren. Bergauf wird getreten, nicht geshuttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (10. Mai 2006)

> Enduro bedeutet in den USA Marathon? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...



Naja, es ist ein deutsche Eigenheit englischsprachige Begriffe zu nutzen die in der anglikanischen Welt so gar nicht existieren - Handy etwa...

ENDURO wird so auch im eigentlichen Sinn des Wortes (Endurance = Ausdauer) fuer Marathons und 24h Events benutzt

XC/CC covered wirklich alles was uebers Land gefahren wird inkl. Enduro./All Mountain (Auch die Bezeichnung All Mountain ist eher selten und man nutzt eher 'Trail')

CC wird nur wie in Deutschland benutzt wenn es um Races in Europa oder bei den Commonwealth Games etc. geht....

Aber zurueck zur Frage - da der NN ja in D als Enduro Reifen getestet wird nehme ich an dass er ein Allrounder ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, es ist ein deutsche Eigenheit englischsprachige Begriffe zu nutzen die in der anglikanischen Welt so gar nicht existieren - Handy etwa...


In diesem Fall trifft das meines Wissens aber nicht zu -- Specialized war doch der erste Hersteller, der ein Bike als "Enduro" bezeichnet hat (und dies nach wie vor so macht).

Endurance-Bewerbe sind mir bekannt, wird da wirklich auch "Enduro" dazu gesagt? Wohl eher irrtümlich, oder?


----------



## walvis (10. Mai 2006)

Hmm, zumindest die UK Magazine, und Event Veranstalter bezeichnen das so - in eigenen US Magazinen wie der MTB Action habe ich es ebenfalls schon gesehen - und als ich in den Staaten war konnte man dort mit dem Begriff Enduro nicht so viel anfangen - allerdings weiss ich auch nicht wie ernst man das genau nimmt.

Das mit Spec stimmt allerdings schon... Viel. ist es aber auch nur eine eher unueberlegte Modellbezeichnung die dann den Begriff Enduro im deutschsprachigen Raum praegte - ich weiss es nicht. Aber im Prinzip ist die Klassenbezeichnung auch mehr Marketing als ernsthafte Trennlinie - meiner Meinung nach..

Aber definitiv werden Begriffe hier anders benutzt als bei euch auf dem Kontinent..


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Viel. ist es aber auch nur eine eher unueberlegte Modellbezeichnung die dann den Begriff Enduro im deutschsprachigen Raum praegte - ich weiss es nicht.


Naja, passen tut's ja schon gut, wie ich finde, da es bei Motorrädern ja schon lange gebräuchlich ist für jene Modelle, die "alles" einigermaßen gut können.
(keine Ahnung aber, ob jene Motorräder im Englischen auch so bezeichnet werden)


----------



## walvis (11. Mai 2006)

Ich weiss es nicht... Wahrscheinlich werden aber auch hier die Begriffe nicht immer eindeutig benutzt.


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Mai 2006)

Um wieder mal zum Thema zu kommen ;-)

ich hab gestern wieder mein ES7 brav ausgeführt. Nach einem "ewig anstieg" auf asphalt & schotter kam ein netter Trail bergab. Waldwege, schotter, viele äste, querrillen .... da ist mir aufgefallen das ich von der letzten asphalt tour noch über 3 bar in den reifen hatte. mich hats ordentlich durchgerüttelt  - die vielen kleinen schläge packt die gabel nicht  

was hab ihr denn so an luft in den reifen? ich will noch gut rollen können - aber auch die dämpfung der reifen ausnutzen. aja - ich hab die 2,4 er Nobby Nics drauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> was hab ihr denn so an luft in den reifen? ich will noch gut rollen können - aber auch die dämpfung der reifen ausnutzen.


Das ist das Problem...

Ich fahre die BigBetties im Gelände vorne mit etwa 1,0-1,2 Bar, hinten mit 1,3- 1,5 Bar. Komfort exzellent, Grip detto. 
Auf der Straße geht mir der niedrige Druck aber auf die Nerven -- merklich höherer Rollwiderstand. 
Ich pumpe daher gelegentlich für die Anfahrt zu den Trails jeweils etwa 3 Bar rein. Dann rollt das Zeug gleich viel besser...

EDIT: ich wiege 75kg netto.


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Mai 2006)

hmm - also auch bretthart rauf auf den berg ;-) und butterweich runter - und wie ist dann der nach hause weg? *fg* oder pumpst dann wieder etwas nach?

was wäre denn ein guter kompromiss? so um die 2 bar?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> pumpst dann wieder etwas nach?


Nein, das wäre mir zu aufwendig... 



			
				DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> was wäre denn ein guter kompromiss? so um die 2 bar?


Kompromiss (für mein Gewicht): hinten 2 Bar, vorne 1,3. (hinten merkt man höheren Rollwiderstand deutlich mehr.)
--> lieber einen Hauch schwerer treten (wir fahren ja eh kein Rennen...  ) und dafür aber bergab ordentlich krachen lassen. 

Anmerkung: das Manometer meiner Pumpe ist nicht sonderlich präzise (gibt's eigentlich ÜBERHAUPT eines, das im niedrigen Bereich präzise ist?!), der Reifen lässt sich aber leicht zusammendrücken u. wölbt sich bei Belastung merklich.


----------



## walvis (13. Mai 2006)

Was wiegst du denn so - habe bei 90+ minimum 2,5bar im Albert....


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Mai 2006)

also ich werd "kampffertig" so zwischen 85 und 90 kg - hab keine waage ;-) - je nach ausrüstung

@flo
werd mal 2 bar hinten und 1,5 oder 2 bar vorne rein tun - und den gleichen trail noch mal fahren. mal schauen ob ich meine handgelenke dannach noch spüre...


----------



## Buhmuckel (14. Mai 2006)

Jo, ich mags auch eher etwas härter 
Bei 70kg fahr ich die FA vorne 2,2 und hinten 2,5 - blos keinen Schlangenbiss. 
Ab Juli gehts wieder auf mein ES7


----------



## rumblefish (15. Mai 2006)

Bei 90kg Bruttogewicht, vorne wie hinten 2,5 Bar in die FA. Damit komme ich vernünftig hoch und runter


----------



## aemkei77 (15. Mai 2006)

> ch fahre die BigBetties im Gelände vorne mit etwa 1,0-1,2 Bar, hinten mit 1,3- 1,5 Bar



ich glaub deine Pumpe zeigt zuwenig an - in unserer Gruppe platten sich die Big Betties ständig, und das bei breiten felgen, +200 mm federweg und guten 2 Bar

siehe im Hintergrund mitte


----------



## Sisu (15. Mai 2006)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich mags auch eher etwas härter
> Bei 70kg fahr ich die FA vorne 2,2 und hinten 2,5 - blos keinen Schlangenbiss.
> Ab Juli gehts wieder auf mein ES7



@Buhmuckel
...wieso erst ab Juli?
Bist du davor nur mit deinem Rennrad unterwegs? 

Gruss aus München
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Ahrgl, wer fährt denn hier mit nem Spk. Chili-Rucksack rum ? 

Haben wir alle schön ein Studentenkonto  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (15. Mai 2006)

soda - heute 18 uhr gehts wieder ab ins gemüse mit meinem es7 - mal 2 bar (vorne) bzw 2,5 bar (hinten) reinpumpen und schauen wie es damit geht. ob ich mich da nicht zu tode strample 

BTW: könnte eigentlich auch mal meine Cam nitnehmen ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub deine Pumpe zeigt zuwenig an - in unserer Gruppe platten sich die Big Betties ständig, und das bei breiten felgen, +200 mm federweg und guten 2 Bar


Kann sein, die Manometer sind im niedrigen Bereich nicht sonderlich gut ablesbar. Dennoch: sowohl meine Standpumpe als auch der SKS Rennkompressor meines Bruders behaupten etwa die Drücke, die ich genannt habe.

Ich glaube, dass man sich mit einem 200mm-Radl leichter Platten einfängt als mit einem 130mm-Radl wie in meinem Fall, 
da man mit dem 200er viel böser über Hindernisse drüberknallen kann. 
Ich bin zwar mit dem 130er-Radl nicht langsam , muss aber zwangsläufig viel sauberer fahren.


----------



## Buhmuckel (15. Mai 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @Buhmuckel
> ...wieso erst ab Juli?
> Bist du davor nur mit deinem Rennrad unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Jepp, letzte Juni-Woche gehts über die Alpen via RR .
Deshalb ist jetzt Kilo- und Höhenmeterfressen angesagt. Manchmal blicke ich auf mein ES7 und würde einfach gerne wieder nur Spass haben.....


----------



## Sisu (16. Mai 2006)

@Buhmuckel
kenne ich irgendwoher....mein Freund ist z.Zt.auch mehr auf dem Rennrad unterwegs und fährt Pässe (gestern Timmelsjoch)...mit möglichst vielen Höhenmetern, um fit zu sein für den Maratona dles Dolomites Anfang Juli! 

Daher muss ich bis Juli leider grösstenteils alleine mit meinem ES7 rumfahren , da das Rennrad im Moment einfach Priorität hat! 

....aber nach dem Marathon bleiben wir noch etwas...und fahren unsere Bikes(ES7 +ESX7) dann in entsprechendem Gelände ...ev.hängen wir danach noch Meran dran(da gibt´s viele Lifte ) und schöne "nur bergab-Strecken"   
Anfang September dann noch 9 TAge Lago...aber es ist noch sooooo lange hin! 

Nur auf der Strasse fahren ist def. nichts für mich!
Aber du bist dafür danach richtig fit für´s ES7.....also viel Spaß noch!

Schönen Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2006)

So, heute war mal wieder einer dieser Tage wo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 angesagt war. Ich also nach Hause, die Motocrossausrüstung rausgekramt, und das ES aus der Garage geholt. Da man so angezogen wohl kaum 800HM hoch kommt, habe ich erstmals den örtlichen Nahverkehr frequentiert. Meine Fresse hat der Busfahrer dumm geschaut als ich mit Bike und Vollvisierhelm den Fahrschein "hoch den Hügel" löste  .

Oben angekommen dann also "Mütze" auf und runter die Downhillstrecke. Das war einfach fun pur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wobei ich bis unten sowohl Vorder- als auch Hinterreifen platt gemacht habe. 3 Bar bei 90kg (mit Ausrüstung etwa 93 kg) geht auf den FA bei dem Fahrstil nicht. Der Rahmen hält jedenfalls auch 2,5-3 Meter Drops gut aus. Ich habe sowohl Gabel wie auch Dämpfer mit jeweils 1 Bar mehr befeuert aber die haben natürlich gnadenlos durchgeschlagen. 

Die Louise FR hat dagegen absolut keine Schwäche gezeigt. Ich hoffe jedenfalls das Canyon 2007 einen tollen Freerider an den Start bringen wird. Das ES ist geil für den Alltag und mein absoluter Top Favorit für up 'n down. Aber für die gewissen Tage brauchts dann doch etwas härter


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Meter Drops


Im Ernst? Höhenunterschied?

Kannst du da mal ein Foto machen/online stellen, würde mich interessieren!


----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2006)

jepp 2,5m waren das mindestens. Hatte heute leider meinem Kameramann frei gegeben  . Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das da natürlich Bedarf an visuellen Beweismaterial besteht  . Mach ich beim nächsten mal gerne fürs Forum. Der Rahmen hat echt gut gehalten, wobei ich allerdings auch "smooth landing" bevorzuge (abfallende Landungsplätze). Einen 3M Drop auf platte Landungsfläche zerstört wahrscheinlich fast alles !


----------



## Trailsucker (17. Mai 2006)

nicht nur wahrscheinlich. 

aber das is doch mal interessant. danke dass du das mal für uns ausprobierst. höher als 1-2m (flughöhe; war ne schanze; und dann bin ich gestürzt ) hab ich mich aus angst um meine gabel noch nicht getraut. aber wenn das das bike hält werd ich mich mal weiter wagen.


----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2006)

Ja, droppen ist eine Geschichte für sich. Ich habe zuerst mit Bordsteinen angefangen und bin dann zu Laderampen von Firmen übergegangen. Schnell habe ich festgestellt das Landungen ins Flache nur bis ein Meter Höhe klappen. Bei größerer Höhe leidet das Material und erst recht Du selber  . Um den Aufprall wegzuschlucken, müssen die Räder fast gleichzeitig aufsetzen. Das Hinterrad etwas früher. Arme und Beine sind in der Luft gestreckt, so kannst Du Deinen eigenen "Federweg" mit nutzen, indem Du den Schwung abfängst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (18. Juni 2006)

Hiho liebe ES7/05-Gemeinde.
Trainigsplan hin oder her - ich war endlich mal wieder mit dem ES7 unterwegs 
Hatte aber leider ein Problem mit dem IT, dessen Ursache und Behebung ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:
Problem: Gabel fährt wieder heraus, obwohl ich den IT-Hebel losgelassen habe und kurze Zeit später fährt sie sogar nach unten, obwohl ich nicht drücke. Die Gabel verhält sich so, als ob der IT-Hebel permanent gedrückt wäre (kommt bergab richtig prima )
Ursache: die Feder und der Ventilkolben für die IT-Verstellung sind nicht im Ölbad und andererseits aber Wasser und Dreck ausgesetzt, welcher sich an der goldenen Kappe links oben vorbeimogelt. Federrost und Staub haben den Kolben unbeweglich gemacht.
Lösung: sehr einfach und schnell!
Luft linke Kammer komplett ablassen (IT-Hebel gedrückt halten!)
Mit 2er Inbus den IT-Hebel abschrauben (Kabel einfach dran lassen)
Mit 22er Gabelschlüssel Kappe linker Holm herausdrehen - die obere IT-Einheit lässt sich einfach nach ober herausziehen.
Mit 10 Gabel die Einheit von der Kappe abschrauben (mit 22er gegenhalten)
Dann seht ihr die Bescherung - den Kolben herausziehen und alles mit zB Brunox, Zahnbürste und sauberem Lappen wieder blitzblank machen. 
Feder mit einer Fettpackung versehen und alles wieder zusammenschrauben und aufpumpen. Ist wirklich keine grosse Sache

IMHO ist es eine Frage der Zeit, bis euch das gleiche widerfährt. 
Mein Tip: spätestens im Winter die Einheit prophylaktisch warten und dabei gleich den Zug mit wechseln (hab ich leider versäumt)
Sah so aus, als würde ein ordinärer Schaltzug passen


----------



## Sisu (19. Juni 2006)

..danke Buhmuckel 
noch hatte ich mit dem IT keinerlei Probleme, aber gut zu wissen....was im Falle eines Falles zu tun ist!
Mich nervt seit der letzten Ausfahrt meine Vorderradbremse....die ziemlich schleift....das erste Mal seit ich mein ES7 habe!
Werde mal die Suchfunktion betätigen.....Schleifprobleme bei den Scheibenbremsen sind hier schon oft diskutiert worden ....mal sehen,ob ich es irgendwie selbst hinbekomme!

Schönen Gruß aus dem heißen München
Sisu


----------



## Trailsucker (19. Juni 2006)

mal ne frage an alle talas fahrer. ich bin mit meiner mom einstellung an der talas sehr zufrieden. spricht gut an und taucht nicht übermäßig ab. aber eig ist zu wenig drin. wenn ich mich normal drauf setze hab ich vll 10% sag. wie macht ihr das??
ich hab auch schon mal so weit luft abgelassen dass ich bei 20% sag war. nur dann is die gabel schon bei höheren bordsteinen am anschlag gewesen. 

und noch ne nebenfrage: hab meine sks suspensionier ruiniert. was benutzt ihr??


----------



## rumblefish (20. Juni 2006)

Danke Buhmuckel , werd mir das ausdrucken und an die Garagentür nageln. Bisher funktioniert zum Glück alles noch prima bei mir. 

@Sisu
lös zuerst mal das Vorderrad und knall die Schnellspanner richtig zu. Vielleicht ist das einfach nur etwas schief drin. 

Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das ich nächste Woche Kärnten unsicher mache


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an alle talas fahrer. ich bin mit meiner mom einstellung an der talas sehr zufrieden. spricht gut an und taucht nicht übermäßig ab. aber eig ist zu wenig drin. wenn ich mich normal drauf setze hab ich vll 10% sag. wie macht ihr das??
> ich hab auch schon mal so weit luft abgelassen dass ich bei 20% sag war. nur dann is die gabel schon bei höheren bordsteinen am anschlag gewesen.
> 
> und noch ne nebenfrage: hab meine sks suspensionier ruiniert. was benutzt ihr??


Habe etwa 15% Sag und damit auch bei größeren Sprüngen als Bordsteinen keine Probleme -- Reserven von ein paar Millimetern bleibt immer noch. (wobei das Limit "größerer Sprünge" etwa hier liegt -- recht viel höhere Absätze springe ich nicht)
Aber dass sie dir bei 20% schon an Bordsteinkanten durchgeschlägt, wundert mich schon...

Gegen zu starkes Abtauchen an Steilstufen drehe ich die LowSpeedCompression bis zu 6 Clicks zu.


----------



## Sisu (20. Juni 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Buhmuckel , werd mir das ausdrucken und an die Garagentür nageln. Bisher funktioniert zum Glück alles noch prima bei mir.
> 
> @Sisu
> lös zuerst mal das Vorderrad und knall die Schnellspanner richtig zu. Vielleicht ist das einfach nur etwas schief drin.
> ...



@rumble
danke für den Tip, aber das habe ich gleich als erstes ausprobiert
-ohne Erfolg!
Habe es auch nach der letzten Tour ganz ordentlich gewaschen, da manchmal Dreck zwischen die Belege kommen kann-schleift immer noch!

Heute werde ich es nochmal ausprobieren....während ganz Deutschland vor der Glotze sitzt und Fußball schaut.....werde ich die einsamen Trails genießen 

rumble, du nimmst doch hoffentlich dieses Jahr dein ES7 mit,oder? 

Sonnige Grüße aus dem schönen München

Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2006)

also bei uns ist es derzeit fast zu heiß zum biken - 30 grad *uaaahhhh* - ich will es kühler haben


----------



## Trailsucker (20. Juni 2006)

ja vll war das mit der bordsteinkante ein wenig übertrieben. aber die talas ist mir mit 20% viel zu weich. aber wenn auch du mit 15% bei solchen sprüngen nur noch wenige milimeter hast dann sollte dass mit meinen (~)10% stimmen. hab mich nur gewundert weil ich hinten etwa 20% brauche um im stehen gleichmäßig einzufedern. scheint aber ja normal zu sein.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. Juni 2006)

Da hake ich gleichmal nach..sind bei eurer Talas auch noch ca. 2cm ´nicht genutzter Federweg ´bis zur Gabelkrone nach einem vollem Einfedern?Bei mir schon,selbst mit wenig Luftdruck.Ist das normal so,also konstruktionsbedingt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2006)

@biker-2005: ja, ich habe hinten auch mehr Sag.

@Friuli-Jay: 2cm Reserve? Nein, ein bisschen weiter federt sie schon ein. Wenn ich mal wieder größer springe, werde ich mal messen


----------



## rumblefish (21. Juni 2006)

@Sisu
hat sich die Bremse nach einem Jahr Betrieb einfach entschlossen jetzt Schleifgeräusche zu machen . Der würd ich dann aber mal richtig Dampf unter den Belägen machen .

Klar kommt diese Jahr mein ES mit an den Ossiacher See. Nachdem ich mich letzes Jahr mit einem Cube Leihrad fast um ein paar Bäume gewickelt hatte, will ich dieses Jahr mal richtig Spass haben


----------



## rumblefish (22. Juni 2006)

Ich habe gestern Abend doch tatsächlich mal RICHTIG mein Bike geputzt und muss sagen das da doch so einige Kampfspuren am Lack zu sehen sind. Meisstens nur kleine Abplatzter duch Steinschlag, was auch nicht weiter schlimm ist. Ist ja schliesslich ein MTB was bewegt wird .

Was mir aber ein bisschen auf den Zeiger geht sind die Schrammen am Oberrohr die beim rüberziehen des Lenkers durch die Bremsgriffe entstehen. Bei manchen Kollegen hier hat es ja auch schon richtige Beulen gegeben, bei mir zum Glück nur Kratzer. Da fiel mir ein das ich ja letztens eine Displayschutzfolie für meine Digitalkamera bei Ebay bestellt hatte. Freundlicherweise verkaufen die dieses ja nur im 8er Pack . Dadurch hatte ich jetzt noch ein paar über. Die Folie ist so genial dünn das man sie nahezu nicht sieht. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen  um das Rohr an dieser Stelle zu schützen.


----------



## Sisu (23. Juni 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern Abend doch tatsächlich mal RICHTIG mein Bike geputzt und muss sagen das da doch so einige Kampfspuren am Lack zu sehen sind. Meisstens nur kleine Abplatzter duch Steinschlag, was auch nicht weiter schlimm ist. Ist ja schliesslich ein MTB was bewegt wird .
> 
> Was mir aber ein bisschen auf den Zeiger geht sind die Schrammen am Oberrohr die beim rüberziehen des Lenkers durch die Bremsgriffe entstehen. Bei manchen Kollegen hier hat es ja auch schon richtige Beulen gegeben, bei mir zum Glück nur Kratzer. Da fiel mir ein das ich ja letztens eine Displayschutzfolie für meine Digitalkamera bei Ebay bestellt hatte. Freundlicherweise verkaufen die dieses ja nur im 8er Pack . Dadurch hatte ich jetzt noch ein paar über. Die Folie ist so genial dünn das man sie nahezu nicht sieht. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen  um das Rohr an dieser Stelle zu schützen.



bei meiner Rahmengrösse S habe ich dieses Problem zum Glück nicht!
Der Lenker geht ohne Berührung des Oberrohrs vorbei 

Aber Kampfspuren werden bei mir auch immer mehr sichtbar(eigentlich nach jedem Wegwaschen der Schlammschicht)
Ich finde auch, daß der mitgelieferte schwarze Lack nicht so toll ist!
Wenn er getrocknet ist sieht man die Stellen trotzdem noch(bei genauerem Hinsehen)...da er etwas matter ist und nicht glänzt 
Oder hat man mir nur den falschen Lack mitgeliefert?

na ja egal......ist ja auch nicht zum anschauen da, sondern wie rumble schon richtig bemerkt hat will ein MTB bewegt werden!

Schönen Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## Friuli-Jay (25. Juni 2006)

Freut euch!Bei mir gabs keinen Lack! Gibts es hier ES 6ler die silbernen Lack mitgeliefert bekommen haben??


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Freut euch!Bei mir gabs keinen Lack! Gibts es hier ES 6ler die silbernen Lack mitgeliefert bekommen haben??


Ja, und zwar die, die ein 2005er Bike besitzen...
...deines ist ja nicht lackiert sondern anodisiert...

(Zur Begriffserklärung: wikipedia)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (25. Juni 2006)

Ah,danke! Hatte mich auch bereits gefragt,was das für ein Lack sein sollte für die anodisierten Rahmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Juli 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Da hake ich gleichmal nach..sind bei eurer Talas auch noch ca. 2cm ´nicht genutzter Federweg ´bis zur Gabelkrone nach einem vollem Einfedern?Bei mir schon,selbst mit wenig Luftdruck.Ist das normal so,also konstruktionsbedingt?



Hydraulischer Endanschlag? Bei mir nicht. ICh kann das ding bis auf 5mm zur Krone komprimieren, wenn ich wenig Luft drin hab. 

Meine KOnfig aktuell:

40 Psi Talas, Druckstufe 5/8 Klicks (Uhrzeigersinn), Druckstufe 7/12 (Uhrzeiger)

Pearl 3.3 : 50 Psi Druckstufe 35/51 Klicks (Uhrzeigersinn), Druckstufe 6/21 (Uhrzeiger).

Ist ein wenig zu weich, ich schwanke da immer zwischen 10 - 15 Psi, schlagen aber beide nicht durch. Beim Pearl wunderts mich, dass der MC so weit zugedreht werden muss, dass nix mehr wippt. 

Reifen: 2,3 bar, weil ich einfach viel auf Teer fahren muss. Ich hab eh schon das Gefühl, d ass die Alberts wie Fliegen auf Honig am Teer kleben.

Gewicht 80 kilo


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> 40 Psi Talas, Druckstufe 5/8 Klicks (Uhrzeigersinn), Druckstufe 7/12 (Uhrzeiger)
> 
> Gewicht 80 kilo


Hmm, ich hab bei 75kg netto etwa 75 PSI drin -- hast du deine Gabel arg weich abgestimmt oder fahre ich einfach viel härter...  ? (habe etwa 1,5cm Reserve bei größter Belastung)




			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen: 2,3 bar, weil ich einfach viel auf Teer fahren muss. Ich hab eh schon das Gefühl, d ass die Alberts wie Fliegen auf Honig am Teer kleben.


Für die Anfahrten u. Auffahrten geb ich oft bis zu 3,5 Bar in die BigBetties, Bergab (sofern Trail) wird dann mehr als 50% davon rausgelassen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2006)

ne, ich hab sogar mit den 40 psi noch 2-3 cm reserve in der talas.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2006)

@Flo:
Noch nicht aufgefallen das Alpha sein Rad nur zum Posen an die Eisdiele nimmt? 

Ernster Erklärungsversuch:
Alpha hat doch die superkomode Sitzposition. Da kommt einfach kein Druck aufs Vorderrad (damit möcht ich nicht schnell um Schotterkurven fetzen müssen).


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo:
> Noch nicht aufgefallen das Alpha sein Rad nur zum Posen an die Eisdiele nimmt?
> 
> Ernster Erklärungsversuch:
> Alpha hat doch die superkomode Sitzposition. Da kommt einfach kein Druck aufs Vorderrad (damit möcht ich nicht schnell um Schotterkurven fetzen müssen).



Quatsch. Das ist nur angebracht, damit ich im Sommer






besser an den lenker bekomme! Ihr seid doch Amateure ....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## thto (20. Juli 2006)

macht euch locker is doch schon so verdammt warm , das reicht doch !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2006)

Hey, es war spass und Alpha hats sogar als Spass aufgefasst, was will man mehr.

Trotz allem wird aufgrund seiner Sitzposition weniger Last aufs Vorderrad kommen.


----------



## thto (20. Juli 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, es war spass und Alpha hats sogar als Spass aufgefasst, was will man mehr.
> 
> Trotz allem wird aufgrund seiner Sitzposition weniger Last aufs Vorderrad kommen.



sorry habe ich falsch verstanden nix für ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (1. August 2006)

@all
kurzes Feedback nach Urlaub Dolomiten/Meran:

habe das ES7 jetzt genau 1 Jahr und immer noch viel Freude damit 

Mit meiner Minute 3 hatte ich keinerlei Probleme...sie schluckt selbst größere Brocken gutmütig weg und verzeiht auch kleinere Fahrfehler!
Bergauf mit dem IT natürlich ein Traum....selbst steile Rampen sind so  problemlos zu schaffen!
Der Dämpfer macht seinen Job auch sehr gut, kein oder kaum Wippen im Wiegetritt...Fahrgefühl insgesamt sehr angenehm, auch bei sehr ruppigen Trails!
Ich habe noch keinen Tag mit dem ES7 bereut!

zu den Reifen:
hatte in den Dolomiten den NN 2.4 vorne und hinten aufgezogen!
Fazit: sobald´s steiler wurde rutschte der Vorderreifen einfach weg(Schotter)
und bei mir war die Tapete ab 
Habe mit meinem Freund getauscht: Habe jetzt vorne den FA und hinten NN, und finde diese Kombination für mich optimal!
Für Isartrails würde der NN locker reichen, aber auf gröberem Terrain fühle ich mich mit dem FA sicherer 

So das war´s
Fotos vom Urlaub in der Galerie oder unter meinen Fotos!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (1. August 2006)

Hab jetzt wieder mal meine Dämpfer Pumpe genommen und den Druck zu checken bzw. nachzufüllen. Dort wo die Pumpe lag ist ein Ölfleck :-( Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen das mein(e) Dämpfer/Gabel undicht sind? Ansprechen tun beide meiner Meinung nach noch einwandfrei ....


----------



## Sisu (1. August 2006)

@DerStrolch
war bei mir auch...ist vermutlich unbedenklich, da beim An-u.Abschrauben immer etwas öl mit rauskommt!
Fährst du nicht auch die NN?
Wie bist du so zufrieden????


----------



## DerStrolch (1. August 2006)

okay - werd aber weiterhin ein auge auf den "ölverlust" werfen ;-)

ich hab die NN in 2.4 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. obs auf der straße rauf geht, durch gelände runter - die passen. laufen gut, grip reicht bis jetzt noch aus und machen nicht viel lärm wenn es mal schneller auf asphalt hin oder zurück geht - wohn ja auch fast in der stadt ;-) also ich kann die NN nur empfehlen!


----------



## rumblefish (1. August 2006)

Das der NN vorne weniger Grip als ein FA hat, habe ich schon befürchtet. Deshalb konnte ich mich bisher auch noch nicht vom FA so richtig trennen. An Sisu Ihre Kombination mit vorne FA, hinten NN habe ich auch schon gedacht. Grade weil ich runter sowieso oft auf der letzten Rille unterwegs bin . Aber ich werde mir wohl einen kompletten Satz NN besorgen und dann vergleichen ob man den Unterschied vorne merkt. Wenn ja, dann bleibt der FA vorne drauf. 

@Strolch
ein bisschen Öl habe ich auch in der Pumpe wobei aber kein Ölfleck entsteht. Einfach weiter beobachten


----------



## schappi (1. August 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt wieder mal meine Dämpfer Pumpe genommen und den Druck zu checken bzw. nachzufüllen. Dort wo die Pumpe lag ist ein Ölfleck :-( Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen das mein(e) Dämpfer/Gabel undicht sind? Ansprechen tun beide meiner Meinung nach noch einwandfrei ....



Vieleicht hat deine Pumpe auch nur einen feuchten Traum gehabt (von einer Pike)?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (1. August 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hat deine Pumpe auch nur einen feuchten Traum gehabt (von einer Pike)?
> Gruß
> Schappi



lach - genau das wird es sein - oder die pumpe hatten einen solchen traum von der geilen letzten abfahrt *fg*  

solang sie funktioniert wie am ersten tag mach ich mir keine  größeren sorgen ...


----------



## schappi (1. August 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> lach - genau das wird es sein - oder die pumpe hatten einen solchen traum von der geilen letzten abfahrt *fg*
> 
> solang sie funktioniert wie am ersten tag mach ich mir keine  größeren sorgen ...



Nimmst du deine Pumpe mit zum Biken?. Also ich lasse meine immer zu Hause die machen immmer solche Flecken wenn denen auf dem single trail einer abgeht. Da ist es schon besser wenn die Flecken zu Hause im Regal und nicht im Rucksack sind.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (1. August 2006)

n'Abend,

habe heute Abend mit Doggy meine Hausrunde gedreht, wo etwa 1 Stunde vorher ein richtiger Regenschutt runterkam. Dementsprechend war der Downhill echt spassig ,  mit nassen Treppen, Wurzeln, nicht mehr ganz ausgetrockneten Bachläufen mit Steinen ....... !. Mein Puls war bergab deshalb auch wieder mal deutlich über dem von uphill . Fazit nach der Fahrt: Der FA bleibt vorne garantiert drauf !!!. Hinten hau ich mir jetzt den NN drauf. 

 Rumble


----------



## Sisu (2. August 2006)

...mein Freund hat mit mir ja den FA gegen meinen NN getauscht 
Nach nur einer Ausfahrt vorne NN u.hinten FA hat er ihn auch wieder runter, da ihm auch der Vorderreifen im Steilen einfach so weggerutscht ist!
Also wenn dann vorne FA u.hinten NN!
In Meran hatte er sogar die BB vorne, hinten FA....er war sehr zufrieden 

Die NN sind auf Asphalt wegen des geringen Rollwiderstandes viel angenehmer u.leiser als FA oder BB.....aber ich z.Bspl.fahre wenig auf Asphalt, wohne fast an der Isar, und fahre dort fast nur auf Trails  

Muss jeder selber ausprobieren.....aber im Gebirge empfehle ich mit dem NN aufzupassen....wie gesagt...daß ich mal stürze ist nicht soooo ungewöhnlich, da ich ja erst seit 1 Jahr so richtig Mountainbike....aber mein Freund fährt seit 15 Jahren wirklich viel......und dem ist das Gleiche passiert!? 

Hm...sieht irgendwie nach Regen aus heute....werde aber trotzdem noch meine Hausrunde drehen 

Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (2. August 2006)

also ich werd den nn mal fahren bis er mir seine grenzen zeigt ;-)  - oder auch meine... und ja - auch in der schönen steiermark sieht es heute nicht nur nach regen aus - er kommt sogar von oben *hehe* - werd heute nichts tun - relaxen und mich morgen wieder aufs bike klemmen ...


----------



## rumblefish (2. August 2006)

Ich denke auch in der FA/NN Kombination wird das ganz gut klappen. Der NN ist ja als perfekte Kombination zu dem Racing Ralph angepriesen worden. Vorne Grip und hinten wenig Rollwiederstand, weil da ja 60-70% vom Gewicht drücken. Als logische Konsequenz wäre dann der FA für guten Grip und der NN für wenig Rollwiederstand die etwas härtere Variante


----------



## DerStrolch (13. September 2006)

Minute 3

Soda - war heute wieder mal biken *hehe* - mach das aber eh öfters *ggg* nach einem ca 300 hm Trail bergab mit massig wurzeln, felsen und "stufen" der noch dazu recht stein ist (also fast durchgehend auf der bremse), ging meine Minute immer mehr in die Knie ;-) d.h. der federweg wurd immer weniger. was stell ich um das das nicht passiert? mehr druck da - mehr druck dort - rebound aufdrehen ?!? fragen über fragen ....


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2006)

Absacken bei Steilstufen -- ein häufiges Problem bei Luftgabeln. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist leider, den (Positiv-)Luftdruck zu erhöhen, da man bei der Minute keine Low-Speed Druckstufe einstellen kann.

EDIT: moment, ich habe ungenau gelesen. Du hast geschrieben "der Federweg wurde immer weniger". Das klingt danach, dass du die Zugstufe zu stark gedämpft hast, und die Gabel daher nicht mehr schnell genug ganz rauskommt.


----------



## DerStrolch (13. September 2006)

Bingo! ;-)

Auf der bremse über eine stufen - 1 cm federweg weg - nexte stufe - der nexte cm .... und so weiter ... - nicht das nichts mehr da war - aber die gabel ging merkbar zusammen .... (sollte ich abnehmen ?!?) *gg*

wsa empfiehlt der meister? *gg*


----------



## schappi (14. September 2006)

@ Strolch,

Ich schließe mich auch der Meinung von Flo an. Du solltest mal die Zugstufendämpfung ganz aufdrehen und das ganze noch einmal probieren.
Das hört sich so an als wenn die Zugstufe (rebound) überdämpft ist und die Gabel "runtersaugt" wiel sie nicht schnell genug ausfedern kann und so bei jedem Hinderniss weiter einfedert.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (14. September 2006)

Ich kann Dir auch nur dazu raten den Rebound ganz aufzudrehen, sprich auf "faster" drehen. Die Minute federt für meinen Geschmack eh recht langsam aus.


----------



## DerStrolch (14. September 2006)

hmm - hab meine gabel grad nicht bei der hand ;-) wo ist das rebound? das blaue (?) rad an der unterseite?

und was hat das mit der roten sechkant "schraube" zu tun? da kann ich das spv volumen ändern?


----------



## rumblefish (14. September 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - hab meine gabel grad nicht bei der hand ;-) wo ist das rebound? das blaue (?) rad an der unterseite?
> 
> und was hat das mit der roten sechkant "schraube" zu tun? da kann ich das spv volumen ändern?



Jepp, das blaue Rad an der Unterseite der Gabel, glaube der rechte Gabelholm war es. Da ist ein Aufkleber am Gabelholm mit Drehrichtung "faster" und "slower". Den halt ganz aufdrehen in Richtung "faster". 

Die rote Sechskantschraube auf der Oberseite des rechten Gabelholmes regelt die Progressivität Deiner Gabel. Erfahrungsgemäß empfiehlt es sich diese voll einzudrehen um eine progressive Einstellung zu erreichen (je weiter die Gabel einfedert, desto härter die Dämpfung  ).


----------



## Sisu (14. September 2006)

....äh....daß man an der roten Sechskantschraube drehen kann/soll...ist mir bisher entgangen 
Habe dort oben am Ventil auch nur meinen SPV-Druck verändert!

Meinem Freund ist nämlich auch aufgefallen, daß meine Gabel nach vielen tieferen Stufen hintereinander zu tief einfedert,- bei moderaten Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen, paßt´s aber wieder 

Frage:

Nehmt ihr denn unterwegs eure Dämpferpumpe mit und ändert den Druck je nach Trailbeschaffenheit ?
Da hatte ich nämlich keine Lust dazu....war schon ein Problem ab und zu stehen zu bleiben um Fotos zu machen (stelle ich bei Gelegenheit wieder in meine/bzw.Canyongalerie..habe mom.nur keine Möglichkeit dazu!), da mancher Trail nur gut zu fahren ist, wenn man ihn in einem Rutsch drchfährt.

aber ich muß sagen.....mein treues tapferes kleines ES7  hat mich am Gardasee überall wohlbehalten (ohne Sturz) runtergebracht...sogar Passagen, an denen ich vor einem Jahr noch verweigert und lieber geschoben habe 
Die BB vorne hat auch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.....wenn man vorne einen Reifen hat, auf den man sich 100% verlassen kann, kommt man fast überall runter 
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, daß ich runter fast immer meine Protektoren dranhatte.....vielleicht bin ich deshalb nie gestürzt(ich stürze grundsätzlich nur wenn ich grad keine dran habe )

Übrigens: ich war zum 1.Mal froh ein 1.Hilfe Set dabeizuhaben (mein Freund belächelt mich deswegen immer), da wir am Tremalzo einen Biker verarzten durften, der richtig böse oben an der staubtrockenen Schotterstrasse  gestürzt war, - Knie und Schienbein tief aufgeschürft mit viel Blut.....
ich glaube für den war´s das erstmal mit Biken!

So Fotos wie gesagt wahrscheinlich erst Ende KW38

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (14. September 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ....äh....daß man an der roten Sechskantschraube drehen kann/soll...ist mir bisher entgangen
> Habe dort oben am Ventil auch nur meinen SPV-Druck verändert!



Eieiei, 

also wenn das bei Deiner Gabel jetzt so wie auf dem Foto aussieht, hast Du eine lineare Einstellung: 







Ich komme deutlich besser mit einer progressiven Einstellung zurecht. Dazu die rote Sechskantschraube reindrehen bis Sie von der obigen Perspektive aus nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Ist nicht ganz einfach reinzuschrauben, solltest Du mit einem Maulschlüssel versuchen.


----------



## Sisu (14. September 2006)

@rumble
danke! wie gut, daß es dich hier im Forum gibt 
ist mir bisher echt völlig entgangen....werde es am Samstag gleich mal ausprobieren! 
Vorher komme ich nicht zum Biken, da es jetzt schon wieder abends so schnell dunkel wird 

Schönen Gruß aus München

Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorher komme ich nicht zum Biken, da es jetzt schon wieder abends so schnell dunkel wird


Ordentliche Lampe bauen und die Faszination von Nightrides erleben.


----------



## Sisu (15. September 2006)

@Flo
nett gemeint...bringt aber nix da ich leider nachtblind bin (fahre nachts auch nicht Auto!) 

@rumble
Entwarnung! habe gestern abend nochmal nachgeschaut :die Sechskantschraube war reingedreht ...muß wohl Canyon gemacht haben, als ich es letztes Jahr zur Inspektion und Checken der Minute eingeschickt hatte 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (15. September 2006)

@Sisu
Dann lass die Einstellung auch besser so wie sie ist. Mit der linearen Einstellung fühlte sich die Gabel noch um einiges weicher an. Kannst Du ja mal Spasseshalber ausprobieren, aber Protectoren nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (27. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal etwas rumflennen  . Da fahre ich mit dem ES problemlos über 2 Saisons mit etlichen mehr oder weniger heftigen Stürzen durch die Gegend, und nix passiert. Ein paar Lackkratzer und das war's.

Gestern Nachmittag hier bei Frankfurt dann satte 24 Grad bei Sonnenschein, und mich zog es massiv in Richtung Biergarten. Da es mittlerweile recht früh dunkel wird, packte ich meine Bikelampe aus und wollte grade das 600g Akkupack in die Flaschenhalterung stecken. Dummerweise glitt es mir aus der Hand und landete zielgenau auf dem Oberrohr . Ergebnis ist eine nette kleine Delle als ob mir der Lenker mit dem Bremsgriff draufgehauen wäre. War richtig stolz auf mich  und hatte dann auch richtig   .


----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

@rumble
Dellen habe ich trotz vieler Stürze (auch klassisch über´n Lenker ) zum Glück noch keine....dafür einen fetten Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr und natürlich an den bekannten Stellen, wo der Hinterreifen die Steine hochschleudert!

Mein Freund hat bei seinem ESX7 schon 2 Dellen....auch durch Stürze.
Aber durch so was Blödes eine Delle zu bekommen würde mich auch ärgern,
weil´s einfach unnötig war!

By the way, hast du dir jetzt noch den NN besorgt?
Wenn nicht, dann lass es besser....fahre jetzt nur noch BB und FA....da der NN höchst unzuverlässig ist! (Fazit nach einer Saison)
Etliche Platten und das dauernde Wegrutschen(auch hinten) nervt auf Dauer!
ist wohl doch eher was für trockenen Forstautobahnen.....und die fahren wir ja eher selten 

Schönen Gruss
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (27. Oktober 2006)

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Peinlichkeit wie die Delle zustande kam. Ne Beule nach einem Crash kann ich jederzeit aufrechten Hauptes erklären  . Aber zu sagen: Da is mir 'nen Akkupack draufgefallen  . Das is echt zu hart !!.

Das Projekt NN habe ich völlig begraben und unter FA kommt da nix auf die Felge !!. Für die Alpentrips dann die Kombi: BB vorn, FA hinten


----------



## thory (27. Oktober 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> By the way, hast du dir jetzt noch den NN besorgt?
> Wenn nicht, dann lass es besser....fahre jetzt nur noch BB und FA....da der NN höchst unzuverlässig ist! (Fazit nach einer Saison)
> Etliche Platten und das dauernde Wegrutschen(auch hinten) nervt auf Dauer!




Hi Sisu,

ich habe den NN in 2.25 an diesem Rad:




und bin damit bzgl Pannensicherheit (bislang keine) und Traktion sehr zufrieden. Auch bei Regen bringt der NN auf glitschigen Steinen und nassem Waldboden noch Traktion.




Meiner Meinung nach besser als die Alberts, die ich vorher hatte. Der Nachteil ist eher der schnelle Verschleiß des Reifens, so sind am Hinterrad die Seitenstollen schon allesamt angerissen. Ich fahre die Reifen tubeless (UST) - vielleicht kommen wir auch deshalb zu verschiedenen Meinungen?
Die Performance des FA finde ich bei Nässe so dolle net. Und an diesem Rad:





hat weder NN noch FA was zu suchen ...

Gruss


----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi Thory,
hängt ev.auch von der Fahrweise ab 
Ich war zu Anfangs auch sehr angetan vom NN 2,4(hatte davor die Conti Vertical Pro drauf)- bis ich dann in den Dolomiten und in Meran war!

Da mußte er vorne dem FA weichen....am Lago habe ich dann vorne die BB drauf (für mich ein Traum )....aber als es jetzt die letzten Wochen matschig und glitschig war.......hat man mich nur noch fluchen hören.
Obwohl nur noch hinten der NN drauf war, ist mir das Hinterrad bei nassen Wurzeln weggeglitscht! Der FA vorne war völlig ok! 

Mein Freund hatte mit mir den NN gegen einen FA eingetauscht, ihn vorne u.hinten ausprobiert (und er hat schon viele Reifen getestet).....und ihn schnell wieder runter, da zu wenig Kurvenhalt und bescheidener Grip.

Er fährt ziemlich wild und schnell.......und ich als"Anfänger" eher etwas mit Bedacht und sicherlich vorsichtiger......aber wir sind beide mit FA und BB(je nach Einsatzgebiet) wesentlich zufriedener!

Jeder, der sauber u.mit dem richtigen Lufdruck fährt, wird wahrscheinlich mit beinahe jedem Reifen überall runterkommen!
Habe in einem anderen Fred sogar gelesen, daß die BB öfters platt war   Das wiederum kann ich schwer nachvollziehen.

Mir persönlich, die sicherlich an Fahrtechnik noch viel dazuzulernen hat sind die Abfahrten mit FA und BB leichter gefallen.
Ich hatte ein sichereres Gefühl!
Als wir eines schönen Tages mal eine "einfache" Tour(ohne techn.Anspruch) gemacht haben(von der Valep in die Kaiserklamm).....war der NN perfekt!

Ich denke bei Reifen gehen die Meinungen auch auseinander 

Mein Cousin z.Bspl hält von "Schwalbe" Reifen generell nichts, da die ihm zu hart sind! 

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter am WE nicht gar scho be.....wie es angesagt ist, dann ist wieder eine nette Tour drin!

in diesem Sinne
Schönes WE und viel Spaß beim Biken 

Sisu


----------



## thory (27. Oktober 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> Habe in einem anderen Fred sogar gelesen, daß die BB öfters platt war   Das wiederum kann ich schwer nachvollziehen.



doch, gerade die OCR Mischung ist nicht gerade resistent gg Dornen u.ä. weil sehr weich (was fährst Dein Cousin - Kaugummi??)
Und schnell gefahren kannste natürlich auch mit dem BB einen Durchschlag erleiden, ist mir auch schon so gegangen. Wenn das nicht so wäre hätten Reifen wie der High Roller ja gar keine Brechtigung.

Ansonsten kann man über da Thema Reifen wohl einen Glaubenskrieg führen   



> Schönes WE und viel Spaß beim Biken




Danke - gleichfalls - ich bin jetzt 3 Tage in Bozen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

@thory
Bozen...da werde ich ganz neidisch......naja ev.nächstes Jahr!

Mein Cousin(sitzt sozusagend an der Quelle) und fährt am liebsten weiche Michelinschlappen....so 2-3 Mal.....dann kommen wieder Neue drauf! 

Viel Spaß!

Sisu


----------



## Raoul Duke (27. Oktober 2006)

@thory,

die Geschwindigkeit ist wohl der entscheidende Punkt. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wo man die NN schon plättet hält sich der BB noch wacker. Und wenn du soweit bist das dir schon die BB ständig durchschlagen brauchts halt was robusteres (Minion, High Roller whatever). Letztlich geben Strecke und Fahrweise den benötigten Reifen vor. 

NN in meinen Augen aber eher für sanfte Touren geeignet. Mit dem habe ich selbst auf den doch eher leichten Waldtrails um Regensburg ca. alle 100km einen Platten gehabt.  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## thory (27. Oktober 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Letztlich geben Strecke und Fahrweise den benötigten Reifen vor.



ganz klares JA! Die Geschwindgkeit über grobes Geläuf wird auch vom Radel selbst bestimmt bzw begrenzt. Und beim Alpencross auf einer recht trailhaltigen Route (Abfahrt nach Dalaas, Fimberpass, Montozzo Scharte, Bocca del Ussol, ...) hat der NN an meinem XC Radel gut gefunzt, d.h. gute Traktion, keine Panne.  Und das bei einigen Regentrails. Deshalb würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen, dass die NN nur für Forstwege geeignet sind.

Klar würden die NNs den Einsatz am Torque voraussichtlich nicht lange überstehen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Letztlich geben Strecke und Fahrweise den benötigten Reifen vor.


Und das Bike. --> umso mehr Federweg, desto ungenierter kann man über Hindernisse drüberblasen --> desto härtere Anforderungen an den Reifen entstehen.

Mit wenig Federweg muss man zwangsläufig sauberer/zurückhaltender fahren.


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ja vor 3 Wochen auf UST umgestellt. Ich muss sagen das lohnt sich wirklich! Gerade für euch Bergbewohner. Der kompromiss zwischen Rollwiderstand und Pannenfestigkeit ist ein ganz anderer.
Die 400 waren eine gute Investition. Zumal mein Sohn der auf Scheibenbremsen umstellen wollte so einen guten Iridium LRS mit FA bekommen hat. Er hat sich dazu Formular ORO K18 Bremsen geholt und ist jetzt richtig glücklich für 200 sein Bike auf Disk umgerüstet zu haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi Folks,

bin grad wieder zurück aus den USA und habe ein paar echt geile Dinge gesehen. In Seattle war ich bei Rei Mountain (überdimensionales Sportgeschäft), die gleich angrenzend am Ladengeschäft den Testrail angelegt haben. Ich habe zuerst gedacht, ich bin im falschen Film. Aber der etwa 500m lange Trail hat es ganz schön in sich. Hab da ein paar US Bikes langgescheucht (Canyon's gab es leider nicht  ) und war hellauf begeistert (vom Trail). 

guckst Du hier :





Wäre sicher mal eine geniale Idee für Canyon  

Nach meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt auf nassen Steinen, Wurzeln, Laub .... habe ich endgültig die faxen dick gehabt. Mein FA hinten war eh schon am Ende und flog gleich mal raus. Jetzt habe ich die Kombi FA hinten und Big Betty vorne drauf. In die Minute passt der problemlos von der Breite. Bin mal gespannt wie er sich beim fahren verhält. To be continued ...............

so long
Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (20. März 2007)

Gutes Neues ES7 Jahr ;-)

Hi Jungs & Mädes - dacht schon den Thread gibts nicht mehr .... Doch ich hab ihn gefunden *hehe*

Ich hab letztes Wochenende mein ES7 abgestaubt und die erste kleine Tour gemacht - nur was zum wieder dran gewöhnen *ggg* Aber jetzt hats wieder geschneit als gäb es keine morgen - sieh da.

Ich hab mir jetzt einen Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 auf ebay geordert .... um den Manitou Swinger SPV durch was mit Lock Out zu ersetzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Gruß vom Ösi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2007)

Ich denk mit dem Pearl wirste spass haben. total einfach einzustellen.


----------



## DerStrolch (20. März 2007)

hoffe ich doch auch ;-)


----------



## rumblefish (20. März 2007)

Servus Strolch  

will sofort einen Erfahrungsbericht lesen sobald Du das Teil drin hast. Mein Manitou SPV funzt zwar noch wie am ersten Tag, aber wenn der rumzickt gibt's auch den Pearl 3.3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (20. März 2007)

zeas rumble

klar - wenn das teil drin is - und ich die ersten trails/downhills hinter mir habe - gibts nen bericht ;-)

der original geht auch noch - nur ist das eben immer ein kompromis - ansprechverhalten/plattform ... und ich will was mit lock out ;-) und auf meine anfrage an canyon welchen sie mir empfehlen würden kam der pearl 3.3 als antwort ...


----------



## Sisu (20. März 2007)

Sers ES7´ler (2005)
bin mit meinem Manitou SPV immer noch sehr zufrieden.
Weiß gar net was ihr habt...bin den Pearl beim ESX7 meines Freundes auch schon ab und an gefahren....habe aber def.keinen entscheidenden Unterschied zum Manitou feststellen können.
Da fand´ich den Unterschied PIKE vers. Minute 3 schon gravierender 
Also ich hätte lieber eine Pike vorne als nen Pearl hinten 

Schöne Grüsse aus München
Sisu


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. März 2007)

Der Pearl ist schlichtweg top.Funktion und Bedienung sind ungeschlagen!


----------



## rumblefish (21. März 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> Da fand´ich den Unterschied PIKE vers. Minute 3 schon gravierender
> Also ich hätte lieber eine Pike vorne als nen Pearl hinten



Ach nee, aber mich letztes Jahr hier rund machen weil ich am liebsten die Manitou gegen eine Pike hätte tauschen wollen .


----------



## DerStrolch (21. März 2007)

tuats net streiten *gggg*


----------



## Sisu (21. März 2007)

@rumble
wieso hab´ich dich rund gemacht 
Finde die Minute mit IT immer noch super komfortabel und für mich völlig ausreichend.....nur wenn wir hier schon von Änderungen sprechen, würde ich persönlich halt eher vorne eine Pike reinbauen, als den Dämpfer auszutauschen...solange er noch funzt, oder?
Aber ich habe momentan sowieso keine Änderungen am Bike vor 
bin immer noch super zufrieden....wenn dann mal was kaputt geht....schau ma mal 
Daß die Pike steifer ist, als die Minute, wissen wir ja schließlich alle,oder  

schöne Grüsse 
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (21. März 2007)

Tja - das ist immer so eine sache mit Dämpfer bzw. Gabel ;-)

Nach einstellen - testfahren - einstellen - testfahren .... bin ich mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden. Doch finde ich beim Dämpfer nicht den optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Ansprechverhalten und "lock out - Effekt" ..... (vielleicht liegts auch an meinem "treten" *gg*)

Was solls - ich werd den Pearl probieren ;-) und wenn ich damit auch nicht zurecht komme - hol ich mir ein Hardtail *Fg*


----------



## DerStrolch (24. März 2007)

bevor der thread wieder auf seite 2 verschwindet ... ;-)

Am Donnerstag Abend bzw. Freitag Morgen ging der Pearl in meine Richtung los .... ich schätze mal das der Dämpfer am Montag oder Dienstag bei mir sein wird *HURRAAAA* - das Einbauen wird ja wohl nicht das Problem sein - eher das Probefahren bei den herrschenden Temperaturen *zitter*

Schönes WoE


----------



## DerStrolch (30. März 2007)

man nehme ein ES7






und einen RockShox Pearl 3.3





5 Minuten Zeit um das Bike tiefer zu legen ;-)





und dann folgendes zu haben:





Einstellen werd ich den Dämpfer noch heute (oder es versuchen) und probefahren werd ich morgen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. März 2007)

Hi Strolchi,

willkommen im Pearl-betriebenen ES7-Club


----------



## DerStrolch (30. März 2007)

Tipps & Tricks zum Setup?


----------



## Wuudi (30. März 2007)

Einfahren, Sag einstellen, Dämpfung einstellen und dann auf Asphalt straße pedialieren. MC-Hebel in Mittestellung und dann so lange zudrehen bis das Wippen weg ist. Wippt beim Wiegetritt dann immer noch ein bisschen, ist aber aktiver wenn du das MC nicht ganz zudrehst.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (30. März 2007)

Genau!Das wars.Hätte ich nicht besser erklären können..


----------



## DerStrolch (31. März 2007)

Naja - die Beschreibung mit dem SAG & Druck ist ja sehr toll ;-) Ich hab jetzt mal 5 Bar drin bei gute 80 kg Körpergewicht - kommt mir aber etwas zu weich vor - SAG hab ich nicht gemessen - dürften aber so um die 15-20 mm sein.

Was fahrt ihr?


----------



## DerStrolch (2. April 2007)

Nach einem verregneten/faulem Wochenende war heute die erste "Probefahrt" fällig. War zwar nur eine kleine Feierabendrunde mit Straße, Waldwegen und Schotter - aber ich kann nur sagen  

Los ging es erst mal auf der Straße einen Hügel rauf - Hebel auf MC-Stellung und fast keine Wippen. Einfahrt Wald wurde der Hebel auf "offen" gestellt um den Dämpfer auch dämpfen zu lassen ;-) tolles Teil kann ich nur sagen. Auch wenn er noch nicht eingefahren und richtig eingestellt ist - die Funktion überzeugt. Bei der Heimfahr hab ich dann den Hebel auf "zu" gestellt. Ist dann aber ein komisches gefühlt *gg* Fast wie ein Hardtail - das aber leicht wippt. Der Dämpfer ist zwar "bockhart" - gibt aber so um die 5 mm nach - und das scheint irgendwie zu schaukeln  

Dann noch ein paar kleine Kanten genommen /(Stellung MC bzw offen) - und dann hab ich gesehen das ich den Federweg bis auf ca. 1cm nutze - was bei den kleinen Kanten aber zu viel sein dürfte. Werd also noch etwas Luft nachtanken. Derzeit sind 4,5-5 Bar drin.

Das einzige das mir bis jetzt negativ aufgefallen ist, das das Ventil zum aufpumpen "recht" weil raussteht. Habs zwar nicht berührt - ist mir jedenfalls aufgefallen :-/

Werd die Woche so fern es das Wetter zuläßt noch ordentlich testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (3. April 2007)

NEIN, ICH BRAUCH KEINEN NEUEN DÄMPFER  
AUCH WENN DER SUPERGUT AUSSIEHT AM ES7  
MEIN MANITOU FUNKTIONIERT NOCH VÖLLIG PRIMA 
AUCH WENN DER PEARL WOHL NOCH BESSER FUNKTIONIERT  

Was bekommt man eigentlich bei E-Bucht für nen gebrauchten Manitou


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2007)

Warum hast du eigentlich den Manitou getauscht Strolchi ?


----------



## Sisu (3. April 2007)

@rumble
...gaaaanz ruhig bleiben 
kann dich schon verstehen....aber meinst du nicht, daß es dein ES7 locker noch so 1-2 Jahre tut? 
...oder hast du dir schonmal überlegt dir gleich ein 2008 ESX oder Torque oder wer weiß mit was Canyon noch so ankommt.....zu ordern??? 
So als Zweitbike versteht sich 
....obwohl....du hattest ja mal erwähnt, daß mehr Federweg bei dir u.U. verhängnisvolle Auswirkungen haben könnte 

...war ja nur so ne Idee.....sag ja schon nix mehr 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (3. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Warum hast du eigentlich den Manitou getauscht Strolchi ?



Mir war grad dannach *gg*

na - ich hab bei mir meist mehr oder weniger weite Anfahrten bis ich mal ins Gelände kommen. Und die sind Asphalt/Schoffer. Entweder bin/war ich zu blöd um mir den Manitou so einzustellen das er beim pedalieren nicht oder gar nicht wippt - oder ich fahre falsch.

Ich konnte keinen Kompromiss zwischen Anprechverhalten & Plattform finden. Und wenn ich mir so auch helfen kann ;-) Und die Bedienung ist watschen einfach ;-) - also genau das richtige für mich


----------



## rumblefish (25. Juni 2007)

Konnte mich letzte Woche ausgiebig in Kärnten austoben und mal wieder deutlich anspruchsvollere Trails und Abfahrten geniessen. 

1. Fazit: Big Betty vorn & Fat Albert hinten ist jetzt meine bevorzugte Bereifung. Bergauf mit 3 Bar befeuert und dann vor dem Downhill Luft abgelassen - das funzt.
Den Nobby Nic habe ich auch testen können (allerdings "nur" den 2.25). Sorry, da fehlt einiges an Grip.

2. Fazit: Dadurch das ich hier im Mittelgebirge oft mit Hund unterwegs bin strapaziere ich meine hinteren Bremsbeläge deutlich mehr. Deshalb hatte ich auf der Louise FR statt den "Performance" Belägen, "Endurance" Beläge verwendet (nur hinten). Das reicht für die normalen Mittelgebirgsabfahrten locker aus. 
Bei kilometerlangen Abfahrten und den Trails sieht das dann aber ganz anders aus: Zuerst fängt die Bremse an zu jaulen und danach ist sofort die Bremsleistung weg. Da habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt wie schnell das ging Die Teile sind sofort von mir entsorgt worden. Lasst bloss die Finger davon wenn Ihr nicht grade 50 kg auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Rumble,
ich habe die vordere 180er Scheibe nach hinten genommen und vorne eine 210er Scheibe montiert.
Kostet dich 24 Euro für 2 adapter und 35Euro für eine neúe 210er Scheibe.
Ist nach reifentuning das effektivste was ich bisher an meinem Bike gemacht habe.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (26. Juni 2007)

Moin Schappi,

genau das werde ich jetzt auch an meinem Bike machen. Die paar Euro sind mir meine Nerven im Bikeurlaub wert. Bevor jetzt irgendwelche Bemerkungen von wegen "bremsen lernen" kommen: Ich bringe fahrfertig knapp 90kg auf die Waage und die Trails waren kilometerlang mit teilweise 30% Gefälle  .  

Aber selbst bei den grossen Scheiben hätten die Endurance Beläge (Magura Typ 3.2) ganz sicher schlappgemacht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juni 2007)

Ich habe letzte Woche auch auf 200/180 umgebaut und kann jetzt gar nicht mehr verstehen, warum ich die paar Euro nicht schon viel früher investiert habe... 

lg Flo, der auch mit 78kg die 180/160 auf manchen Strecken gehörig an die Grenzen gebracht hat.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Juni 2007)

> 1. Fazit: Big Betty vorn & Fat Albert hinten ist jetzt meine bevorzugte Bereifung. Bergauf mit 3 Bar befeuert und dann vor dem Downhill Luft abgelassen - das funzt.
> Den Nobby Nic habe ich auch testen können (allerdings "nur" den 2.25). Sorry, da fehlt einiges an Grip.



das kannste auch nicht vergleichen. der NN ist ein schneller CC reifen. der BB ein guter freerider und der albert was in der mitte. ich bin alle 3 gefahren. 


und zu scheiben: viel hilft viel.


----------



## rumblefish (26. Juni 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> das kannste auch nicht vergleichen. der NN ist ein schneller CC reifen. der BB ein guter freerider und der albert was in der mitte. ich bin alle 3 gefahren.



Sag ich doch, wobei der NN eher ein guter Allrounder, der Albert ebenso, der Fat Albert ein Enduro, und der BB schon wirklich freeridetauglich ist. Als CC Bereifung würde ich den Racing Ralph bevorzugen (bei Trockenen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (27. Juni 2007)

...und für den Bikepark empfehle ich:
vorne den Al Mighty und hinten den Minion DH in der weichen Gummimischung 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## tyler2612 (21. April 2008)

Hallo Leute

ich brauch mal hilfe
und zwar ich hab meinem bruder mein altes bike geschenkt weil ich mir ein neues DH bike geholt habe mit stahlfeder

auf dem bike wo mein bruder hat ist ein Fox DHX AIR 4.0 drauf 
jetzt zu der frage wie viel luft kann er drauf machen oder ich???
ich hatte immer um die 12 bis 14 bar habe 84 kg mein bruder hingegen hat 108 kg und jetzt haben die im bike shop 21 bar drauf gemacht wieviel hält so ein luft dämpfer aus???????
ich wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr uns helfen könntet

Am besten hir hin schreiben 

[email protected]


----------



## Astra (21. April 2008)

Hier ein auszug aus dem Fox Handbuch für den DHX AIR 4.0 von 2007:

Pumpen Sie die Hauptluftkammer mit mindestens 50 psi und höchstens 300 psi auf

300 psi sind 20,7 bar, ihr bewegt euch also genau an der Grenze.


----------

